# Slow page turns in the sun



## frazzledglispa

I've had my K3 for a week now, and I have been very impressed with it having upgraded from a K1. The contrast is amazing, and normally the page turns are so fast that by the time my eyes have moved from the bottom of the screen to the top the page has changed.

However...

Today I read outside in direct sunlight for the first time at about 230 in the afternoon, about 89 degrees and I noticed that the page turns were quite slow. Slow enough to make out words when the inverted color refresh was happening. After I came back inside I got distracted (work, you know) and checked the page turns and they were back to normal.

Then on the way home I wound up sitting on the side of the train facing the sun, as opposed to the other side I usually sit on. I noticed that the page turns had slowed again. Once I got home I checked it and page turns are back to their super-quick normal mode.

The kindle never felt like it was overly hot, or even as warm as I would expect something graphite in color to get in the sunshine, and I wasn't outside that long.

Has anyone else experienced this? Any thoughts as to what might be happening here?

Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper

I haven't read in the sun as yet.  But sun and therefore I'd say heat to an extent should not be any problem because of the commercials that Amazon has been airing on TV.  Kindle 3s are being read by a couple on the beach.


----------



## J.R. Chase

Haven't heard that one, wonder how many will have this problem.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

With what little I know about the physics of the eInk display, I'd be surprised if it weren't normal for it to slow down a bit when hot. It is, after all a mechanical process and the expansion of those little spheres might very well give rise to fiction effects. Maximum ambient operating temp is only 95F (I say "only" because I'm in Texas and it gets much hotter than that in the summer).

The new display on the K3 may very well be more sensitive to this.

Mike


----------



## Tiersten

Dave in the EEVblog review of the Kindle puts it into a chiller/heater device to see what happens and varying the Kindle temperature does significantly affect the refresh so it isn't just your unit.


----------



## sjc

jmiked said:


> With what little I know about the physics of the eInk display, I'd be surprised if it weren't normal for it to slow down a bit when hot. It is, after all a mechanical process and the expansion of those little spheres might very well give rise to fiction effects. Maximum ambient operating temp is only 95F (I say "only" because I'm in Texas and it gets much hotter than that in the summer).
> K1 read every weekend at the beach in 90-103 weather no problem. Did have a sun fade issue with the text and Amazon replaced it immediately...great customer service.
> The new display on the K3 may very well be more sensitive to this.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Logiedan

This is, unfortunately, a valid flaw in the K3; many people have been reporting similar issues with sunlight slowdown.


----------



## NiLuJe

Yep, join the club, there's a bunch of us with that issue, and, yeah, it's *NOT* normal, like the EEVblog review proved . And the usual slow-down at *low* temp (which I have experienced with my K2) is *nothing* like the awfully slow page turn we see when we have that issue... Which I've never had with my K2, even while suffering through *much* higher temps .

Kindle CS + replacement unit :/.


----------



## CAR

NiLuJe said:


> Yep, join the club, there's a bunch of us with that issue, and, yeah, it's *NOT* normal, like the EEVblog review proved . And the usual slow-down at *low* temp (which I have experienced with my K2) is *nothing* like the awfully slow page turn we see when we have that issue... Which I've never had with my K2, even while suffering through *much* higher temps .
> 
> Kindle CS + replacement unit :/.


I am getting confused now... I watched the EEVblog review, Kindle3 cold @ 3c slow, very warm @ 35C (95f) pretty normal. Just the opposite what this thread claims 

Edit: Or is the complaint when the Kindle is heated over spec of 35c it slows down ??


----------



## Feste

If it's only doing it in the sun consider yourself lucky.  Mine does it on it's own(haven't tried it in sun) at normal room temp.  Back and forth between normal and slow.  Resetting does not fix it but putting it to sleep for a short time does everytime though that may only last for 5-10 pages turns or all day.  I updated to new firmware last night so will see if that helps.  If not I am going for replacement.


----------



## frazzledglispa

I hadn't seen the EEVblog review, I will have to check that out. I won't say that I am glad to know that it isn't just me - cos that isn't very nice. I never experienced this with my K1 - which has been rock steady for over 2 years. I will have to keep an eye on it. I don't read in the sun very often, and am not a big fan of sitting in direct sunlight, but I wound up going to lunch late yesterday and I missed my shade window at the table behind our building. I will have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## tuba

Have you turned off 3G and WiFi and tested it. Maybe the sun is just a coincidence and the real reason for the slowdown is because it's looking for a signal?


----------



## thetonyclifton

Tiersten said:


> Dave in the EEVblog review of the Kindle puts it into a chiller/heater device to see what happens and varying the Kindle temperature does significantly affect the refresh so it isn't just your unit.


I was going to post that too - I saw that crazy man do that 

From what I remember tho - when he lowered the temp the page turns slowed down and heating it up made them quicker.


----------



## Xopher

I wonder if iris aperture might also be something to consider. When you are viewing things in bright light, your iris closes to let less light in. Just like a camera lens, when you reduce the aperture, your depth perception increases - in essence, you can be aware of more things within your line of sight (ever notice how you can sometimes see more things when you squint?).

There may be an effect on speed based on temperature, but it could also be your eyes "seeing" more just from the reduced refraction.


----------



## frazzledglispa

tuba said:


> Have you turned off 3G and WiFi and tested it. Maybe the sun is just a coincidence and the real reason for the slowdown is because it's looking for a signal?


I have a Wifi only, and wifi was turned off at the time (I only turn it on when I need to sync or download a new book.) I also tried restarting the Kindle, but that had no effect


----------



## Prazzie

As soon as I got my Kindle 3, I took it out in direct sunlight to test for problems. Page turns were as fast as always. I would not be happy if my page turns were noticeably slower in the sun. Do you think it's a sunlight problem or a heat issue? I would call CS and hear what they say. If they send you a replacement, you can compare the two in the sunlight to see if your original K3 is defective.


----------



## NiLuJe

@CAR: Yep, that was the point of my reply. The issue in this thread *is* a defect, while the slight slow-downs at *cold* temps are normal behaviour for an e-Ink screen .

@Xopher: Except that, like Feste, I don't have to be in the sun to experience the issue. Just warm the Kindle a bit, and blam, slow page turns, indoor or outdoor . I posted a small video clip of the issue on the MR thread, if anyone wants to take a look, so, no, it's not our eyes .


----------



## frazzledglispa

Well, I went outside for a little while today to test in the sun again, and I had no issues, but it is much cooler today - probably about 75 when I was outside. I will test again by sitting on the sunny side of the train for a little while on my way home tonight.  to see if I can duplicate the issue. If I can I will have to call Kindle CS.

I don't read in direct sunlight very often (I'm a big shade person - burn easily,) but I would like to have the option to If I want.


----------



## lindnet

You're definitely not crazy.  Mine does the same thing.  When I sit outside in the warmer temps, the page turns slow down and you get that annoying ghosting image/page flash.  As soon as you come back inside for a moment or so, it goes back to normal.

I've also noticed the page turns slowing down when I use the Sans Serif font.


----------



## pjm

I read outside for the first time yesterday, the temperature must have been in the low 90s, I live in Central Florida. I experienced the page turn slow down, it was a real decrease of speed with a page turn taking over 1 second. I was not in direct sunlight.
I am amazed that the kindle is so sensitive to ambient temperature. I have read yesterday night at home and the page turn speed was fine.
I am tempted to call Amazon CS and ask if it is a normal behavior.


----------



## frazzledglispa

It was overcast, and the air conditioning was on during my train ride home last night, so I wasn't able to duplicate the issue last night. I did sit in the bathroom reading with a space heater/fan pointed at me for awhile. I chose the bathroom because it is small and easier to heat up - LOL. I got uncomfortably hot, but the page turns did not slow down.

I am going to keep an eye on this, but so far I only had the issue that one day


----------



## PraiseGod13

We've been cloudy/raining for a couple of days, so I went outside just now to try out reading my K3 in the sun.  I definitely have the "slow page turns in the sun-itis" on my K3.  I really don't think it was due to excessive heat.... it is 70 degrees here and it started the minute I went outside so the heat hadn't affected my Kindle yet. They show people reading on the beach with their K3s and my conditions were nothing compared to that.  Also, my eyes were shaded so I didn't have the "iris factor".  My page turns were VERY slow.... so slow that I was able to read the white text on the black background during the slow page turn.  I have a Wi-Fi only Kindle and haven't received the firmware update yet... even though I have turned Wi-Fi on to give it a chance to update on its own.  Fortunately, I don't read in the sun all that often because this makes for one very unpleasant reading experience!


----------



## CAR

lindnet said:


> I've also noticed the page turns slowing down when I use the Sans Serif font.


Thats the only font I use and my page turns have never slowed down. I always use it inside.


----------



## CAR

frazzledglispa said:


> It was overcast, and the air conditioning was on during my train ride home last night, so I wasn't able to duplicate the issue last night. I did sit in the bathroom reading with a space heater/fan pointed at me for awhile. I chose the bathroom because it is small and easier to heat up - LOL. I got uncomfortably hot, but the page turns did not slow down.


You made me smile


----------



## luvmy4brats

I spent the morning at the soccer field with my Kindle. No slow page turns at all.


----------



## CAR

Just a note here about page turns... It does appear that K3 does do some look ahead, so that your page forward turns go faster then turn back.  The reason I mention this in this thread is that if you a bunch of page turns forward and back for testing, your page turns may slow down for more then one reason.

Chuck


----------



## runtmms

I also posted at Mobileread. I don't know the etiquette about cross posting at the two forums, but since there are threads both places...

I owe some of you apologies. 

I read the reports of slow page turns in the sun and it sounded silly to me. I have had periodic slow down so I figured the sun thing must just be a coincidence.

I took my Kindle into the sun for the first time today. It is 73 degrees F outside. (I'm in Colorado, so the sun seems warmer than that.) Within 5 minutes the page turns slowed down - spending a long time on the inverse page. This is repeatable. Several minutes inside and the page turns speed up. Go back into the sun and they slow down. This is paging forward reading normally - not some sort of paging back and forth speed test.

I sent CS another email - we'll see what they say...

I now wonder if my periodic problems have to do with the heat of my hands and where I'm holding my Kindle when I read for long periods - it varies and may explain my intermittent problem.

-M


----------



## NiLuJe

Note that the issue here isn't specifically tied to the sun, at least not for me. I can duplicate this almost at will while staying indoor, just from reading in a slightly (And I do mean slightly, something like ~25°C at worst) warm room. (Cramped bathroom with crazy awholelotofwatts light bulb? check! ). Or when the Kindle is charging and the battery warms up a bit.

And it's *not* over-heating, we're well inside the temp ranges specified in the screen/cpu/battery specs, and the device doesn't feel warmer than the room to the touch (except while charging, and then it's as warm as my K2i charging).

It does seem to be tied to heat somewhat, but really, it comes and goes...

@CAR: Yes, but we're talking about single page turns, whether forward or backward. It's *much* more marked than any slight slow-down you may experience when quickly chaining page-turns. Cf. my video clip (Which was shot at night, indoor, with the windows open, and a room temp of maybe 22°C at worst).


----------



## CAR

@NiLuJe  Thank you, for making the problem so clear, just have not been seeing the issue with mine at all.  Or maybe I don't noticed it. I would think I would if mine was doing it.

Hope the issues gets solved for everyone.


----------



## lanfearl

Over on mobile read they are reporting that it happens near the middle %50 of a book.


----------



## Feste

I haven't noticed any repeatable pattern that triggers it in mine.  Haven't tried the sun test.  It just does it when it wants and sometimes just stops when it want's with no intervention on my part.  Resetting does nothing but putting it to sleep for a short time(15-20 minutes) fixes it every time.  I had hopes for the firmware update and indeed I read an entire book the next day with only one instance of slowdown.  Then yesterday it was back to it's old tricks.  So I sent a very detailed email to CS they asked me to call and now they are replacing my kindle and it will be here Tues.  Both of the CS folks I have talked to about this hadn't heard of this issue before so maybe it is a very small subset of the new kindles?


----------



## PraiseGod13

Well, I downloaded the update manually for my K3 and my slow page turns in the sun might be slightly better/faster.... but the problem remains.  I don't know that the update was intended to help the slow page turns in the sun issue in the first place.... but I tried it just in case it might help.  It's only 72 degrees here today so it's not due to excessive heat... it's certainly not 90+ degrees on the beach like the Kindle commercial.  And, it starts in almost immediately after going into the sun... so my Kindle really hasn't even had a chance to warm up yet.
    As far as the location in a book goes... here is my experience.  This morning during my "slow page turn in the sun test"... the turns slowed WAY down for my two devotionals where I am at 70% in the book location... in my fiction book that I'm reading and I'm at 36% in it.... and I intentionally tried it in a book I haven't started yet so it was at 1%.  On my K3, the location in the book doesn't seem to matter... I get very slow turns no matter what the location is.


----------



## George22

I noticed it too when I was outdoor. I tried to replicate it by using fan heater and hair dryer (from safe length, definitely not overheating the device) and just small temperature increase was sufficient and I had slow page turns indoor too. It goes very quickly back to normal when temperature decreases. This is my first e-reader and I wonder - is it a bug or feature and should I replace my Kindle? I would welcome if more people tested it (but be carefull with source of heat, I had hair dryer 60 centimeters/24 inches from Kindle for about 2 minutes and device was not much warm) and posted results.


----------



## lindnet

I'm half tempted to return the K3 while it's still in the 30 day period because of this issue.  Maybe I'd reorder after they fix whatever hardware issue is causing it, like the sun fade issue on the K2's.  

After all, I can read books just fine on my K1, and it has no issues in the sun whatsoever.


----------



## CAR

OK I went outside with mine and the page turns look a little "different" in the sun, and its cold here 63 F.  I wonder has any one actually timed the page turns?  For example maybe 20 page turns indoors, then 20 page turns outdoors in sun?  Just wondering if it really gets slower or is a optical issue with the new pearl screen.

Best wishes to everyone  

Chuck


----------



## NiLuJe

I didn't time them, but I shot a tiny 30s video clip with both slow page-turns & somewhat 'normal' page turns. It's here on MR. And, yes, it is *very* noticeable . You get extra-long flash-to-black, and a kinda washed-out display after that. (the gradient in the top panel is nearly pure white for example).

According to the MR thread, we're starting to see the same kind of issues popping up in the Sony 350 forum, so there may be a VeryBadThing happening with at least a batch of Pearl screens... Because I'm pretty sure we've never heard of this kind of issue with the Kindle DXG...

Anyway, now that the update is out, I'll be calling CS tomorrow, see what they say .


----------



## Kathy

After reading this I ran outside to test mine. I live in the Fort Lauderdale area, so it is hot here. Nothing changed. My page turn was the same. I'll keep watching it. I have the white K3.


----------



## CAR

NiLuJe said:


> I didn't time them, but I shot a tiny 30s video clip with both slow page-turns & somewhat 'normal' page turns. It's here on MR. And, yes, it is *very* noticeable . You get extra-long flash-to-black, and a kinda washed-out display after that. (the gradient in the top panel is nearly pure white for example).
> 
> According to the MR thread, we're starting to see the same kind of issues popping up in the Sony 350 forum, so there may be a VeryBadThing happening with at least a batch of Pearl screens... Because I'm pretty sure we've never heard of this kind of issue with the Kindle DXG...
> 
> Anyway, now that the update is out, I'll be calling CS tomorrow, see what they say .


Interesting, Thank you. I was wondering about the DXG vs K3 thing myself


----------



## lanfearl

I can confirm I am having this issue. Went outside today for summer reading. page turns were atleast double or triple what they are inside.


----------



## Laurie

I sit out in the sun everyday at lunch time and I've been noticing this on my K3. Quite annoying.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> I'm half tempted to return the K3 while it's still in the 30 day period because of this issue. Maybe I'd reorder after they fix whatever hardware issue is causing it, like the sun fade issue on the K2's.
> 
> After all, I can read books just fine on my K1, and it has no issues in the sun whatsoever.


I haven't had the chance to test mine yet but, oh my, I hope this isn't a widespread problem. I too call to mind the terrible K2 sunfade issue. (I had to return 6 Kindles before I got a good one.) The reports of that problem began just like this.


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> I haven't had the chance to test mine yet but, oh my, I hope this isn't a widespread problem. I too call to mind the terrible K2 sunfade issue. (I had to return 6 Kindles before I got a good one.) The reports of that problem began just like this.


I remember your sun fade problem. I had to return 3 before getting a good one. I'm going to test mine in the sun again just to be safe.


----------



## tomatogirl

Kathy said:


> After reading this I ran outside to test mine. I live in the Fort Lauderdale area, so it is hot here. Nothing changed. My page turn was the same. I'll keep watching it. I have the white K3.


I'm in Southern California, and I did the same thing today after reading this thread! Went to my favorite outdoor coffee shop, and saw no marked difference in page turns. Bright sunlight, in the 80's.

That's probably not what those of you having problems want to hear, but might help those of you contemplating waiting...


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> I remember your sun fade problem. I had to return 3 before getting a good one. I'm going to test mine in the sun again just to be safe.


Yes, Kathy, I remember. I'm afraid to test it, but I think I'll have to. I feel really bad for those that are having a problem but, I can't help it, I hope some luck comes my way this time.


----------



## NiLuJe

No, it's good to know that it's not a global issue .


----------



## vg

tomatogirl said:


> I'm in Southern California, and I did the same thing today after reading this thread! Went to my favorite outdoor coffee shop, and saw no marked difference in page turns. Bright sunlight, in the 80's.
> 
> That's probably not what those of you having problems want to hear, but might help those of you contemplating waiting...


Tomatogirl - do you have the graphite or white?


----------



## DD

OK, bright sunny day today in Maryland. I decided I had to bite the bullet and check for this problem. So, with great trepidation, I headed out to my sunny deck at 2:00 PM. My heart was in my throat and beating a little quicker. Those of you who remember my K2 problems with sunfade last year and 6 replacements before I got a good one will understand my fear. I was thinking, please, don't let this happen to me again. I love this K3graphite 3G + Wi-Fi so much. Please let it be one and done this time.

I started to turn pages inside so I could see a transition in speed if there was one. Continuing to turn pages, I sat in the sun for a few minutes. I even let the sun shine directly on the screen briefly. I paged back and forward many times.

I'm happy to report.....NO SLOWDOWN!!!! Whew!









I'm so sorry for those of you who are having problems.







I know how it is when you have a problem like this and others don't. With the sunfade problems, there were some who didn't have it who expressed doubts about it existing. That was terrible, expecially when I was looking at a page that was half gone in the sun! I hope you get a resolution quickly and that the problem is with only a few units and one replacement will do it for you.


----------



## lanfearl

DD said:


> I'm happy to report.....NO SLOWDOWN!!!! Whew!


I would try reading outside for atleast a half hour to test this...


----------



## laura99

Agreed, I have had it take up to 10 minutes to start the slow page turns. Once it does, it takes another 10 minutes or more out of the sun to stop.

I also had a K2 with the sun fade - now that was an immediate reaction!

Yesterday I had this happen in the car with the sun shining through the windows. In this case the K3 did not even feel warm to the touch, unlike my first two incidents where I was actually outside and it did feel quite warm.

I think I am going to call CS again for a replacement. No way it is supposed to do this. I just saw the latest Kindle commercial where they trash the ipad for reading in the sun with someone sitting by the pool. I would not want to use my Kindle in that situation! I can read half the first line in the negative image before the refresh completes, not ideal.


----------



## DD

lanfearl said:


> I would try reading outside for atleast a half hour to test this...





laura99 said:


> Agreed, I have had it take up to 10 minutes to start the slow page turns. Once it does, it takes another 10 minutes or more out of the sun to stop.
> 
> I also had a K2 with the sun fade - now that was an immediate reaction!
> 
> Yesterday I had this happen in the car with the sun shining through the windows. In this case the K3 did not even feel warm to the touch, unlike my first two incidents where I was actually outside and it did feel quite warm.
> 
> I think I am going to call CS again for a replacement. No way it is supposed to do this. I just saw the latest Kindle commercial where they trash the ipad for reading in the sun with someone sitting by the pool. I would not want to use my Kindle in that situation! I can read half the first line in the negative image before the refresh completes, not ideal.


I will try it again tomorrow.

EDIT: 4:45 PM

Coultdn't wait until tomorrow. So, I went out in the bright sunlight at 4:19 and started to read normally. No direct glaring sunlight right on the screen, just general very bright sun, air temp. today-75.

It only took 7 minutes for the problem to show up. I started to snap pictures with my DroidX as I turned pages. I snapped a lot because I couldn't see what I was getting on the DroidX screen in the sun. They are not aimed exactly because, again, I couldn't see. These are the best of what I captured. This is the sequence I captured of what happened in one page turn:









Normal good text









Fading, starting to turn









Starting to turn black









All black









Starting back to normal









Back to normal text

I'm really upset about this, especially because of my experience with sunfade on the K2 last year. I'll be calling CS for a replacement. I'll try it but, this time, I will not go through 4 months of replacements. If the next one is not good, I'll be returning the K3 within my 30 day window and wait until they get this straightened out before ordering again. I'll be Kindleless and that will be hard. I have already sold my K1 and K2, never dreaming that this would happen.


----------



## Laurie

lanfearl said:


> I would try reading outside for at least a half hour to test this...


Mine starts fairly quick. I have a half hour for lunch, and I sit outside at the picnic table in the sun. It happens almost right away. I don't know how long it takes to go back to normal because I turn it off after lunch and typically don't use it again until after work (sometimes on the way home if hubby's driving) but that's several hours later and not in direct sunlight so everything is fine. Debating if it's bad enough to go for a trade-in.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Laurie said:


> Mine starts fairly quick. I have a half hour for lunch, and I sit outside at the picnic table in the sun. It happens almost right away. I don't know how long it takes to go back to normal because I turn it off after lunch and typically don't use it again until after work (sometimes on the way home if hubby's driving) but that's several hours later and not in direct sunlight so everything is fine. Debating if it's bad enough to go for a trade-in.


I'm just like you.... mine starts pretty much right away and I'm debating if mine is bad enough for a trade-in. I go back-and-forth between - "I don't read in the sun as much as I read inside".... and "there is a problem with this Kindle and I should get it replaced."


----------



## Kathy

Oh man. I hate this. I will try mine out again tomorrow. I really don't read in outside that much. I was another one that went through numerous K2s with the sun fade issue. I won't give up until I get one that works if I have the problem. So frustrating. I'm out of town and it will be hard to find a time that I can test this. I want to get it replaced before the 30 day window because I don't want a refurbished one.


----------



## DD

I called CS.  I will have a new one here tomorrow.  I told them, though that I will not keep it past the 30 day window if the problem isn't corrected on the new one.    So sad.  How could this happen again?  Amazon ads push the idea of reading in the sun.  I guess you can read as long as you don't turn pages!


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> I called CS. I will have a new one here tomorrow. I told them, though that I will not keep it past the 30 day window if the problem isn't corrected on the new one.  So sad. How could this happen again? Amazon ads push the idea of reading in the sun. I guess you can read as long as you don't turn pages!


Oh DD.... sorry for you going through this again! Guess I'll call CS and get the replacement process started.... mine definitely isn't good in the sun....


----------



## Kathy

Ok, I couldn't stand it. I took it outside of the hotel and found some direct sunlight. Stayed there for 10 minutes and nothing happened. Whew! I have the white K3. I'm wondering if the problem is on the graphite ones? My daughter is waiting on her new K3 and it is graphite. I'll have her check it ASAP when she gets it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Update:  And, I do have the K3 graphite Wi-Fi only.  I just called CS and let them know about my slow page turns in the sun-itis.  The CS rep said that she will pass the info along to the "developers" and then will get back to me in 2 -3 days.  I'll keep you posted.  In the mean time... we have rain in the forecast for the next couple of days, so I will definitely be reading inside where my page turns are not an issue.


----------



## vg

Oh my gosh, DD - not again!  Thank you for the pictures, I had no idea this is what people meant by seeing white font on the screen.  I also was one of the "almost a dozen club" with the K2 ( I think we cried on each others shoulders a few times), and have a graphite K3 even though I wondered about the heat issue.  I'm glad to say I read for about 15 minutes in the hot California sun and didn't have a problem.  I, too, will be keeping an eye on this before the 30 days are up in case it shows up later.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh DD.... sorry for you going through this again! Guess I'll call CS and get the replacement process started.... mine definitely isn't good in the sun....


Thanks, Judy. Trying to stay positive and hoping the new one is problem-free. Curious, why is CS making you wait to resolve your problem? Did you say you didn't want a replacement yet?

I told my CS rep about the problem. She didn't know anything about it. I offered to send my pictures (posted above) but she wasn't interested in them at all.


----------



## Cloysterpete

Mine does this, it's not the heat, it's the light itself. I'm in the UK and I was lying on the end of my bed with the Kindle on the floor in a patch of bright sunlight, in no-time at all page turns had gone slow enough for me to be able to read half the top line while it's changing. Wasn't exactly warm weather, we don't have a warm climate in the UK in Sep, I don't know the actual temperate but it wasn't tee-shirt weather.

It doesn't really make any difference as to how I use the device so I don't know if I will get a replacement, one side of the kindle is creaky which is more annoying so I might.


----------



## CAR

Well today was a hot day, went outside to test...  I have the problem big time    Same exact problem as reported, will get very slow after about 5 minutes, then takes about 15 min of no sun, to return to normal. Have to admit this is bad.    Going to call CS tonight.

Chuck


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> Thanks, Judy. Trying to stay positive and hoping the new one is problem-free. Curious, why is CS making you wait to resolve your problem? Did you say you didn't want a replacement yet?
> 
> I told my CS rep about the problem. She didn't know anything about it. I offered to send my pictures (posted above) but she wasn't interested in them at all.


No, DD.... the CS rep didn't offer a replacement at all... she said that she would let the developers know about the issue with my Kindle page turns going VERY slowly in the sun... said she wasn't aware of this problem... and basically said she would get back to me in a couple of days. I told her that I would be fine since I can read fine indoors.... but that this is definitely an issue that they need to deal with. Your pictures are excellent... they look exactly like what I'm dealing with. Wish CS had wanted to see them because they definitely reflect the problem accurately.


----------



## vg

Well dang nab it - I went back into the sun and am seeing the white on black, but only for a quick flash so may be able to live with it.  I guess I'm going to have to spend some time out there to see if things slow down.  I'm convinced I need to stop reading the boards.  I'm sure my Kindle was doing this, but until I looked for it I didn't see it - that'll teach me


----------



## DD

vg said:


> Oh my gosh, DD - not again! Thank you for the pictures, I had no idea this is what people meant by seeing white font on the screen. I also was one of the "almost a dozen club" with the K2 ( I think we cried on each others shoulders a few times), and have a graphite K3 even though I wondered about the heat issue. I'm glad to say I read for about 15 minutes in the hot California sun and didn't have a problem. I, too, will be keeping an eye on this before the 30 days are up in case it shows up later.


Yes, vg, we did do some crying. 

Try staying out in the bright sun for about 20 - 30 minutes reading normally. I didn't have the sun shining right on the screen but had it angled so than I could read it without glare but the light was very bright today. I really don't think it's a heat issue, just bright light. If yours remains just a quick flash of black, then it's probably OK. Mine stayed black long enough to read the top line of the page - not good. Good luck to you. I'm hoping I'll be able to report back with some happy news tomorrow.


----------



## BruceS

DD,

Even though the Customer Support person you spoke with was not interested in your pictures, I suggest you e-mail them to kindle-feedback.


----------



## CAR

PraiseGod13 said:


> Update: And, I do have the K3 graphite Wi-Fi only. I just called CS and let them know about my slow page turns in the sun-itis. The CS rep said that she will pass the info along to the "developers" and then will get back to me in 2 -3 days. I'll keep you posted. In the mean time... we have rain in the forecast for the next couple of days, so I will definitely be reading inside where my page turns are not an issue.


We must have talked to the same CS, Thats the same thing they told me  I will give them a couple days, but I will not let it get close to the 30 day mark.


----------



## DD

BruceS said:


> DD,
> 
> Even though the Customer Support person you spoke with was not interested in your pictures, I suggest you e-mail them to kindle-feedback.


Good idea. I knew there was another place to send them but I wasn't sure.

Not sure of the feedback email address. Do you know it?


----------



## grand

I ran a few tests today, you can reproduce them yourself.

I had noticed the slowdowns in the sun a few days ago. I had the backside of my Kindle exposed to the sun - that would mean temperature is the cause of the issue.

Now today I took a hair dryer and carefully (!!) warmed up the kindle from far away (I can't stress enough how careful you have to be if you want to try this yourself. Don't *heat* it up, it might get damaged!). The page turns slowed down again, just like a few days before.

Then I switched off the heating on the hairdryer and instead used the cold stream of air to cool down the kindle - and the page turns went back to normal.


Conclusion: If the Kindle reaches a certain temperature, it slows down. This can be caused by the sun, but it is not really the light that causes it (well, don't get started on infrared etc). So just keep your Kindle cool if you want fast page turns.


This might be anywhere between 30 and 40°C - I don't have any reliable testing equipment for this (an IR-thermometer would work).


----------



## lanfearl

I just don't understand how they could not notice this in internal testing.


Does the Graphite DX have this problem at all?


----------



## DD

grand said:


> I ran a few tests today, you can reproduce them yourself.
> 
> I had noticed the slowdowns in the sun a few days ago. I had the backside of my Kindle exposed to the sun - that would mean temperature is the cause of the issue.
> 
> Now today I took a hair dryer and carefully (!!) warmed up the kindle from far away (I can't stress enough how careful you have to be if you want to try this yourself. Don't *heat* it up, it might get damaged!). The page turns slowed down again, just like a few days before.
> 
> Then I switched off the heating on the hairdryer and instead used the cold stream of air to cool down the kindle - and the page turns went back to normal.
> 
> Conclusion: If the Kindle reaches a certain temperature, it slows down. This can be caused by the sun, but it is not really the light that causes it (well, don't get started on infrared etc). So just keep your Kindle cool if you want fast page turns.
> 
> This might be anywhere between 30 and 40°C - I don't have any reliable testing equipment for this (an IR-thermometer would work).


Thank you for taking the time to do this but I'm not sure your results are conclusive. When I tested mine today (see pictures above), I came out of a 73° F air-conditioned house and was only outdoors for 7 minutes in 75° F air temperature and bright sunlight which I did not allow to shine directly on the screen. I felt the Kindle with my hand. It was not warm at all. It is supposed to be able to withstand up to 95° F.


----------



## DD

lanfearl said:


> I just don't understand how they could not notice this in internal testing.
> 
> Does the Graphite DX have this problem at all?


I've been convinced since the sunfade problem with the K2's that all their testing takes place indoors. One would think that given their recent advertising push about being easy to read in bright sunlight, they would have taken them outside to test?


----------



## DD

OK, found the Kindle feedback email and sent them the pictures I posted above and an explanation of what happened.  We'll see.  I'll probably get a stock response email.  Who knows?


----------



## Neekeebee

I already posted this experience in _Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting_, but thought I would briefly chime in here:

For mine, the temperature is a factor. Last night, my Kindle froze and I did a hard reset. After that, it woke up but I noticed the page turns were very slow, and just like in DD's pictures. (I was reading the _Kindle User's Manual_, if that makes any difference.) Then I happened to take my Kindle out of its cover and felt that the back was warm. Recalling what I had read here, I turned it off and waited about 10 minutes for it to cool down. Then it was fine again.

At Ann's suggestion, I called CS. They didn't seem overly concerned about the heating up issue, but said they would make a note of it, and to call back if it happens again. I'm going to try reading it in the sun now too, I think.

ETA: Oh, they did ask if I had the software update, and seemed a little surprised to hear that I did. Has anybody noticed any difference following the software update at all?

N


----------



## CaroleC

After reading this thread, I guess I'd better re-test mine, when I get a chance. So far I have had no problems reading for 10 minutes in direct sunlight inside an air conditioned SUV. But, I haven't tried reading in sunlight for 30 minutes, or in the heat, either one.


----------



## George22

Cloysterpete said:


> Mine does this, it's not the heat, it's the light itself.


I believe it is most probably the heat as hair dryer test proved in my case. You may try it too, but be careful, just slight difference in temperature is enough, Kindle does not have to be much warm.


----------



## Feste

Mine does it without being in the Sun or any other external heat source other then from my hands, the only thing that corrects it is putting it to sleep for a short time.  Which sure sounds like heat, ie cooling off, but if it is heat it only takes a very small amount.  And sometimes it will go for hours without going slow.  Yesterday I picked it up from the shelf it was on by an open window, it was 67 outside and it was quite cool to the touch.  It got the slow page turns three turns into the book I was reading.  Put it to sleep for 15 minutes and was able to read for several hours with no trouble.

When I first called CS about it they had not heard of the problem and said they would send it to the developers and get back to me in a couple of days(just like the above posters).  After 3 days I called again and while that guy hadn't heard of the issue he replaced mine(should have new one in three or four hours). Minutes after I got off the phone with him I got a call from another CS person who said she was calling for my original CS person who was out sick and they were going to replace my kindle.  Told her they were already on it. heh.


----------



## grand

DD said:


> Thank you for taking the time to do this but I'm not sure your results are conclusive. When I tested mine today (see pictures above), I came out of a 73° F air-conditioned house and was only outdoors for 7 minutes in 75° F air temperature and bright sunlight which I did not allow to shine directly on the screen. I felt the Kindle with my hand. It was not warm at all. It is supposed to be able to withstand up to 95° F.


I don't see an argument here, how is what you tested making my test inconclusive?

Your hand is not a thermometer. It is a temperature issue, there is no other physical explanation. Besides, 95°F is rather cool. Your body temperature is warmer.


----------



## lindnet

Mine reacts like DD's.  It isn't warm outside, just very bright.  The sunlight seems to be what causes OUR slowdowns.  That doesn't mean that heat isn't what causes other people's slowdowns.  Could be 2 separate issues.


----------



## pjm

The Sun radiates energy that is absorbed by your dark (almost black) kindle. So even though the temperature outside is not high, the kindle can heat up pretty fast in the sun.
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## DD

grand said:


> I don't see an argument here, how is what you tested making my test inconclusive?
> 
> Your hand is not a thermometer. It is a temperature issue, there is no other physical explanation. Besides, 95°F is rather cool. Your body temperature is warmer.


I'm definitely not arguing with you. I'm sorry if you thought so. Just speculating about this mystery as everyone else is. I didn't say your results were 'inconclusive', I said that _I wasn't sure_ they were conclusive. there is a difference.

I'm just saying that I and others have had the problem with no heat source present, only bright light. Your statement that you '...had the backside of my Kindle exposed to the sun - that would mean temperature is the cause of the issue...'. threw me. It sounded like a leap and I just said i wasn't sure about it. Sorry.


----------



## DD

I wonder if the white ones have the problems.  Has anyone reported this.  If so, maybe I'll forego the graphite to get a white one that works.


----------



## DD

I got a response to my email sent with the pictures of the page turn. At first, it sounded like a stock reply but then he mentions the order number of my replacement and how it was shipped. I did not include this info in my email, so he had to have looked it up. Here is the reply:



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for writing to us with your concern.
> 
> I apologize for any frustration this matter has caused. I would like to assure you that I have reviewed all of the previous contacts regarding this matter.
> 
> I have passed your message on to the Kindle team regarding the problem you have encountered with our Kindle. We truly value this kind of feedback, as it helps us continue to improve our store and provide better service to our customers.
> 
> Regarding your replacement Kindle, it was shipped by UPS Ground, and it's scheduled to be delivered by September 14, 2010.
> 
> You can view the available tracking information from the Order Summary in Your Account at the address below:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/css/summary/edit.html?orderID=xxx-xxxxxxx-xxx9465
> 
> UPS may not provide a location scan on all of their shipments, which occasionally limits the available tracking data. Tracking information may not appear until the package has been delivered.
> 
> We look forward to a very warm and fruitful association with you. Thank you again for your cooperation, and for shopping at Amazon.com.
> 
> Thank you for your recent inquiry. Did I solve your problem?
> 
> If yes, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A5G0UP6SONWAG&k=hy
> 
> If no, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A5G0UP6SONWAG&k=hn
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Venkatesh K
> Amazon.com
> Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.
> http://www.amazon.com/your-account


----------



## Atunah

Well I finally finished to put all my books on K3 #3 as I wanted to finish that first before sitting on my balcony. I have 1.8 GB space left and a total of 1231 books on my Kindle. 

This is my second replacement for hardware issues, not for software or page turns. I honestly never got to the point checking that on the others. 

It is 85 degrees right now, with high humidity over 70%. I sat on my balcony, in the shade, no sun hit me or my Kindle. I can't handle sitting in the sun when its this hot here still. I noticed slow page turns pretty much right away, couple of minutes. My kindle seems to be pretty slow period even inside it seems. The black flash is always there and I can always read at least the first word or so but see all the letters before they appear. Outside it was almost 2 seconds. 

Its just that the black flash is much more obvious anyway outside, maybe because its bright so its pretty jarring. I tried to read and close my eyes as soon as I hit next page but to do that I have to concentrate and get out of the book. I went from a k1 to K3 and i never had any black screen at all, at least I can't recall. I think the k3 has much more black on that flash because of the screen and if its slowed down its like woah. I guess I am just a bit unclear what is suppose to be normal and what time frame we are talking about here as far as what is considered slow turns. 

I don't know what to do about this honestly. I am on my third K3, first one had the frame separating from the glass, 2nd had a wobbly powerbutton and the location bar was not lined up straight and that would drive one nuts, this one has a clickety flexible back cover but otherwise seems ok. 

I had a hard enough time calling the last 2 times, first one I was accused of dropping my kindle and I have enough of a phone phobia to deal with this all over again. Since I got my first k3 i have done nothing but transfer my books again and again, worry about buttons, frames, glue and having to call someone and explaining and now I just don't know. 

They might all be like this. Maybe I drop them an email so they can mark it in the files?

At this point it has taken the fun out of reading for me a bit I have to say.  

eta: let me just add since I know someone will bring this up, there are no books indexing, all done. I put the books on over days, not at once. Wireless turned off, no indexing.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Alright, so I made a couple of videos of the screen and the page turns. The first was shot outside at about 11:20 today, it is about 82 degrees out. I was outside for less than 5 minutes when the issue started:





Sorry for the shaky cam - I was using my iphone and trying not to drop either it or the Kindle. This is the first time I have been able to recreate the problem since I first noticed it last week.

Guess I will have to call Kindle CS


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> Well I finally finished to put all my books on K3 #3 as I wanted to finish that first before sitting on my balcony. I have 1.8 GB space left and a total of 1231 books on my Kindle.
> 
> This is my second replacement for hardware issues, not for software or page turns. I honestly never got to the point checking that on the others.
> 
> It is 85 degrees right now, with high humidity over 70%. I sat on my balcony, in the shade, no sun hit me or my Kindle. I can't handle sitting in the sun when its this hot here still. I noticed slow page turns pretty much right away, couple of minutes. My kindle seems to be pretty slow period even inside it seems. The black flash is always there and I can always read at least the first word or so but see all the letters before they appear. Outside it was almost 2 seconds.
> 
> Its just that the black flash is much more obvious anyway outside, maybe because its bright so its pretty jarring. I tried to read and close my eyes as soon as I hit next page but to do that I have to concentrate and get out of the book. I went from a k1 to K3 and i never had any black screen at all, at least I can't recall. I think the k3 has much more black on that flash because of the screen and if its slowed down its like woah. I guess I am just a bit unclear what is suppose to be normal and what time frame we are talking about here as far as what is considered slow turns.
> 
> I don't know what to do about this honestly. I am on my third K3, first one had the frame separating from the glass, 2nd had a wobbly powerbutton and the location bar was not lined up straight and that would drive one nuts, this one has a clickety flexible back cover but otherwise seems ok.
> 
> I had a hard enough time calling the last 2 times, first one I was accused of dropping my kindle and I have enough of a phone phobia to deal with this all over again. Since I got my first k3 i have done nothing but transfer my books again and again, worry about buttons, frames, glue and having to call someone and explaining and now I just don't know.
> 
> They might all be like this. Maybe I drop them an email so they can mark it in the files?
> 
> At this point it has taken the fun out of reading for me a bit I have to say.
> 
> eta: let me just add since I know someone will bring this up, there are no books indexing, all done. I put the books on over days, not at once. Wireless turned off, no indexing.


I'm so sorry for you, Atunah. What a terrible experience. I would have to send it back if it was behaving as you say. Something is wrong. You went through so much work to get all your books transferred, I know.

I'm thinking myself of just giving up for now and returning everything within the 30 day period. It would mean being without a Kindle of any kind for a while since I already sold my K1 and K2  . I have some time to go through a couple of replacements (I hope not!). Replacement #1 (and only, I hope) comes today. So, we'll see.

Good luck with your decision. But, just remember, you should be comfortable and happy everytime you use your Kindle. If that's not happening, it's just not right.


----------



## DD

frazzledglispa said:


> Alright, so I made a couple of videos of the screen and the page turns. The first was shot outside at about 11:20 today, it is about 82 degrees out. I was outside for less than 5 minutes when the issue started:
> 
> I am about 3% into the book.
> 
> Here is another video, shot about 20 minutes after coming inside - page turns are back to pretty much normal:
> 
> Sorry for the shaky cam - I was using my iphone and trying not to drop either it or the Kindle. This is the first time I have been able to recreate the problem since I first noticed it last week.
> 
> Guess I will have to call Kindle CS


These videos are great. That's just what happend to mine, except, I think my page turns might be even a little slower. Please send them to Kindle feedback

[email protected]

It's just not right for an ereader which purports to be 'easy to read even in bright sunlight' to be doing this.


----------



## larryb52

I returned mine & will reorder soon I was having a button issue and wasn't happy with a refurb when I had mine maybe a week so will rebuy. But I looked at the you tube on slow page turns than I would say that I had that often & I never go out. I would add that I do sit under a pretty bright light tho but I can't imagine that it would do that to the k?


----------



## paxxus

frazzle, your "normal" speed is significantly faster than mine. My K3 does not seem to be affected by heat though, but it did slow down yesterday for no apparent reason. I guess mine is just slowish all the time....


----------



## DD

Has anyone who has the newest Kindle DX graphite tested this. If it's not happening on the DXg, we may be able to eliminate the new Pearl screen as the source of the problem. That would be good because it could mean that this is just a batch problem or something else that Amazon could correct.

*Kindle DX graphite owners, ple-e-e-ease go outside and read in bright light for us.* 

I tested mine again this morning indoors with bright sunlight coming in through a window. Sitting in my chair, the Kindle was at least 5 ft. from the window. The room temperature was an air-conditioned 74°F. The slowdown took a little longer to begin but it got just as bad as it did when I was outside yesterday. Also took a good 20 minutes to recover regular page turn speed when taken out of the light.

I guess I'll need to always read in a darkened room. Could this be a ploy to get us to buy the Amazon lighted covers?  LOL


----------



## frazzledglispa

paxxus said:


> frazzle, your "normal" speed is significantly faster than mine. My K3 does not seem to be affected by heat though, but it did slow down yesterday for no apparent reason. I guess mine is just slowish all the time....


That's why I am reluctant to exchange it as my normal turn rate is super-speedy, and I really don't read in direct sunlight that much. I am a fair-skinned blond, and direct sunlight isn't really my friend. I did try to duplicate the issue by sitting in front of a heater fan, but was unable to make it happen.

I did call and speak to Kindle CS. They told me to upgrade to the latest version of the software and re-test (the update hasn't been pushed to me yet.) I don't have the USB cable at work with me, so I will have to do that tonight (not that I expect it to make a difference.)

Update: The update finally showed up via wireless, so I am running it now. I will re-test after the update is complete


----------



## frazzledglispa

Just an update - I ran the kindle update and am now running 3.01. I went back outside into the sun and within 3 minutes the page turns had started slowing down. I am now trying to decide whether or not I want to call CS back. If my kindle has really good page turns under normal circumstances, but slow in the sun, do I want to take a chance of getting a new one that has slower page turns in general?

It's a quandry


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks for the video!  Mine continues to not be good.... nothing back from CS and the developers yet.  My K3 turns pages okay indoors.... but my husband keeps saying to me that there is obviously something wrong internally with my Kindle and it's showing up now as slow page turns in the light/sun.  I've been tempted to just keep mine.... but DH says that there is nothing to say that something else might go wrong on down the line.... this unit is obviously defective so it needs to go back.  I hate the inconvenience.... but I don't want a defective Kindle.  If I do get a replacement.... I'm only going to put my three books on it that I use daily.... and I'll wait to transfer the rest of my "library" until I know the replacement is "healthy".
    Atunah.... I'm so sorry for your continued Kindle problems.... but even though I know it's a big hassle for you to go through... I'd recommend you get as many Kindles as it takes for you to get a good one.  I know you don't like using the phone.... maybe you can do most of your communicating with Amazon via email and that will help you out.
    DD... I love your appeal for the DX owners to check theirs outside for us.  I'm wondering if it doesn't deserve it's own new topic because they might not be reading this discussion on slow page turns in the sun.
I'm also still wondering if it's affecting the owners of white K3s or if it's just the graphites.


----------



## Kathy

I know it is hard when you start getting Kindles that aren't working properly. I went through the sun fade problems. I will say that it is worth it to keep trying. When I was having the sunfade issue I kept all of the Kindles until I finally got one that was perfect. I then packed up the 3 bad ones and put a spreadsheet in the box with detailed info on each Kindle and what the problem was. After they received them, they gave me a refund on part of the cost of the Kindle because of the problems. They were great about it. I was careful about not adding a lot of books on it until I was sure it was OK. I'm feeling your pain, but don't give up.


----------



## Prazzie

DD said:


> I wonder if the white ones have the problems. Has anyone reported this. If so, maybe I'll forego the graphite to get a white one that works.


No issues with my white K3. It's spring in South Africa, but it feels like summer. I've been reading my K3 poolside the whole week in direct sunlight around noon. The Kindle becomes noticeably warm, especially the screen, but the page turns remain lightening fast. Of course that doesn't mean that the white ones don't have the issue, but it does mean that Kindles that can't be read in these conditions are defective and should be returned. Even if they're fine indoors.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks for the video! Mine continues to not be good.... nothing back from CS and the developers yet. My K3 turns pages okay indoors.... but my husband keeps saying to me that there is obviously something wrong internally with my Kindle and it's showing up now as slow page turns in the light/sun. I've been tempted to just keep mine.... but DH says that there is nothing to say that something else might go wrong on down the line.... this unit is obviously defective so it needs to go back. I hate the inconvenience.... but I don't want a defective Kindle. If I do get a replacement.... I'm only going to put my three books on it that I use daily.... and I'll wait to transfer the rest of my "library" until I know the replacement is "healthy".
> Atunah.... I'm so sorry for your continued Kindle problems.... but even though I know it's a big hassle for you to go through... I'd recommend you get as many Kindles as it takes for you to get a good one. I know you don't like using the phone.... maybe you can do most of your communicating with Amazon via email and that will help you out.
> DD... I love your appeal for the DX owners to check theirs outside for us. I'm wondering if it doesn't deserve it's own new topic because they might not be reading this discussion on slow page turns in the sun.
> I'm also still wondering if it's affecting the owners of white K3s or if it's just the graphites.


Dear Judy,

I'm interested to know the answers to those questions about DX and white K3's also.

I agree with your husband, you should not keep it if it is not working right. If you're anything like me, you won't be completely happy with it.

It's really not that hard to do a return. Amazon makes it easy. They'll give you a printable return label and you don't have to send back the first one until you get and check out the replacement. Just put the first one in the original box, paste the postage paid label on it and drop it off (probably UPS). I always get a drop off receipt from UPS to show I sent it back in case there is ever a question.

Good luck to you and everyone expecting replacements.


----------



## Kathy

Prazzie said:


> No issues with my white K3. It's spring in South Africa, but it feels like summer. I've been reading my K3 poolside the whole week in direct sunlight around noon. The Kindle becomes noticeably warm, especially the screen, but the page turns remain lightening fast. Of course that doesn't mean that the white ones don't have the issue, but it does mean that Kindles that can't be read in these conditions are defective and should be returned. Even if they're fine indoors.


Same with me. I have the white one. I'm really happy with my choice after seeing this.


----------



## lindnet

DD, I'm thinking about returning mine for now, too.  I do still have my K1, so I can still read.  I'm don't think I want to go through several units, trying to get one that doesn't do it.  I'd rather wait until they figure out the problem and get it fixed.

Maybe the questions about the DXG and white K3 should be in a new thread?  People who aren't having this issue might not look in here and see your plea.  But that's a great idea to find out if it's the Pearl screen or not.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks so much Prazzie for the info on your white K3. If anyone has a white K3 that they're having the slow page turn in the light/sun.... please let us know. I totally agree with all that you posted, Prazzie..... thanks!

DD.... we'll keep after this until it gets resolved.... and, I am like you.... mine has to be right or I won't be happy. Keep us posted on how your replacement is. Hopefully, that will be the end of it for you and you'll be good to go. You've had more than your share of replacement problems.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks so much Prazzie for the info on your white K3. If anyone has a white K3 that they're having the slow page turn in the light/sun.... please let us know. I totally agree with all that you posted, Prazzie..... thanks!
> 
> DD.... we'll keep after this until it gets resolved.... and, I am like you.... mine has to be right or I won't be happy. Keep us posted on how your replacement is. Hopefully, that will be the end of it for you and you'll be good to go. You've had more than your share of replacement problems.





> Maybe the questions about the DXG and white K3 should be in a new thread? People who aren't having this issue might not look in here and see your plea. But that's a great idea to find out if it's the Pearl screen or not.


I've taken your suggestions and posted for KDX owners in a separate thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36314.msg653066.html#msg653066


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> I've taken your suggestion and posted for KDX owners in a separate thread:


I just read your new discussion topic:


----------



## frazzledglispa

Well, I spoke with KS again and they took all the info and said they would pass it on to the developers (I included the infor about sitting in front of a heater) and said they would keep me updated. Then I went outside and read in the shade. It seemed like maybe it slowed down a tad (it's 90 degrees out now) but it might also have been my imagination. Either way it wasn't nearly as slow as in the sun.

Maybe it is a heat issue after all


----------



## Kathy

Just read another thread and it was interesting about slow page turns. It sounds like they are working on an update to fix the problem. Jason in HO started it and it is about slow page turns. Here is the link to that thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36238.0/all.html#lastPost


----------



## Ronald

Mine slows from about 1/2 secont to about 2 seconds in direct sunlight. It takes approximatly 2 minutes to begin.
My Kindle is the carbon 3G, wi-fi.
I haven't complained to C.S. yet as I have seen on another thread that 3.02 is being tried out already I believe to address this problem.
Ron


----------



## Tiersten

Kathy said:


> Just read another thread and it was interesting about slow page turns. It sounds like they are working on an update to fix the problem. Jason in HO started it and it is about slow page turns. Here is the link to that thread.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36238.0/all.html#lastPost


The sun based slow page refresh and the issue in the 3.0.2 thread aren't the same as people are complaining about slow page refresh even if it isn't out in the sun.


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> Just read another thread and it was interesting about slow page turns. It sounds like they are working on an update to fix the problem. Jason in HO started it and it is about slow page turns. Here is the link to that thread.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36238.0/all.html#lastPost


Thanks, Kathy, it's good to know that Amazon might actually be working on a solution.

Well, my replacement K3g 3G+Wi-Fi came at about 5:30. I opened it, plugged it in to charge. It immediately did restart on its own. I then checked the settings page and it was still at software 3.0.0 but the option to "update" was there. So, I did it and it was updated to 3.0.1.

Then, I opened the User's Guide and began to turn pages before taking it out in the sun. This was in normal room light and the black screen and speed of the page turns were WORSE than my 1st Kindle3 when it was out in the sun. JUST TERRIBLE!

Needless to say, I was very upset. Oh, I should mention, I was right to expect a refurb. My box had an R on the label. Barely 2 weeks old, and they're sending me a refurb with a worse problem than my first one!

I did my best to calm down and called CS. The young lady asked me to charge the K for at least 6 hrs. I told her that I didn't think that was the problem, but agreed to do that. It's charging now. I did tell her, however, that I had been through too much with the K2 and now this one, that if this one didn't work after following her suggestions, I would be returning both Kindles and my lighted cover and would wait for Amazon to get the problem straightened out. She said that would be fine, but to try the charging first.

I really don't think charging will do anything. I had it plugged in the the wall charger while I was trying it and the battery had 1/2 a charge on it. When my first one arrived, I did the same thing and its page turns were very fast.

I swore last year after my experience with the K2 (6 returns for sunfade) that I would never pre-order anything again, but would wait for the bugs to be ironed out. I broke my promise to myself in the excitement of the K3 release thinking, "It's impossible that could happen to me again." Well, here I am. I will not go over the 30 day window this time, however. I'll charge this one until midnight and if its problems are still there, they both go back in the morning.

Very, very disappointed...Dianne


----------



## PraiseGod13

Oh Dianne.... I am so sorry! Plus, this is really bad news for the rest of us who are facing the possibility of replacement K3s. And, I'm sorry.... but refurbished??!!?? That just seems wrong when it's been such a short time since their release. I can't even imagine that they have had time to get K3s with issues sent back and (supposedly) restored to good working condition. If I have to have a replacement... I wonder if it will do any good to say we don't want a refurbished one. It's only been a couple of weeks, for heaven's sake!


----------



## Kathy

DD, I know you are disappointed and I'm so sorry for you. I can't believe they sent a refurb. That is not my understanding at all. I thought that as long as it was under 30 days you would get a new one. The trouble with refurbs in my opinion is that they do not test them correctly. They just repack returned ones and ship them to someone else. Don't give up. Have you considered ordering the white one? For some reason they do seem to be having the problem. Also, have you tried testing it out of the cover. I'm a little concerned that the because of the lighted covers being part of the battery that they may be causing some of the problems. There must be a contact inside the Kindle that is pressed when the hinge is inserted. 

Again, I'm so sorry you are having this issue again. Don't give up.


----------



## larryb52

DD said:


> Needless to say, I was very upset. Oh, I should mention, I was right to expect a refurb. My box had an R on the label. Barely 2 weeks old, and they're sending me a refurb with a worse problem than my first one!
> 
> I did my best to calm down and called CS. The young lady asked me to charge the K for at least 6 hrs. I told her that I didn't think that was the problem, but agreed to do that. It's charging now. I did tell her, however, that I had been through too much with the K2 and now this one, that if this one didn't work after following her suggestions, I would be returning both Kindles and my lighted cover and would wait for Amazon to get the problem straightened out. She said that would be fine, but to try the charging first.
> 
> I really don't think charging will do anything. I had it plugged in the the wall charger while I was trying it and the battery had 1/2 a charge on it. When my first one arrived, I did the same thing and its page turns were very fast.
> 
> I swore last year after my experience with the K2 (6 returns for sunfade) that I would never pre-order anything again, but would wait for the bugs to be ironed out. I broke my promise to myself in the excitement of the K3 release thinking, "It's impossible that could happen to me again." Well, here I am. I will not go over the 30 day window this time, however. I'll charge this one until midnight and if its problems are still there, they both go back in the morning.
> 
> Very, very disappointed...Dianne


I'm sorry but I thought you saw my post on how they were sending out refurbs to replace new ones...I had button issues & I called & whn I asked about if it was a new one they said no a refurb I refused it & returned it & will reorder it...I only had the k3 4 days why should I get a refurb?, if I had it for 6mths than yea that's fine but not after 4 days...I'm very sorry your experiencing issues with the k, but if I were you I would I would return it & just rebuy it...


----------



## Atunah

We shouldn't have to send back and purchase again. If you send it back without issues, don't you have to pay the shipping in that case? 
My 2 replacements had a R and it said USB instead of US on the box. On the order page it said "includes USB for charging, international ship"

I assumed this meant these are "Replacement" units they held back for those issues. My first replacement was shipped only like 3 or 4 days after i got my first one so how could they have had refurbs yet. No wonder they all have had issues if those are refurbs, but of course my first one had an obvious issue too, not software, but hardware. 

Now i regret again sending a email to them about my issues, both slow page outside and the sinking in backcover on the bottom. Who knows what I would be getting next


----------



## Kathy

larryb52 said:


> I'm sorry but I thought you saw my post on how they were sending out refurbs to replace new ones...I had button issues & I called & whn I asked about if it was a new one they said no a refurb I refused it & returned it & will reorder it...I only had the k3 4 days why should I get a refurb?, if I had it for 6mths than yea that's fine but not after 4 days...I'm very sorry your experiencing issues with the k, but if I were you I would I would return it & just rebuy it...


I agree. Why should anyone get a refurb this soon.


----------



## larryb52

well I know I'll be out shipping but I would rather have a new one than a refurb , it was the only option open to me...


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kathy said:


> DD, I know you are disappointed and I'm so sorry for you. I can't believe they sent a refurb. That is not my understanding at all. I thought that as long as it was under 30 days you would get a new one. The trouble with refurbs in my opinion is that they do not test them correctly. They just repack returned ones and ship them to someone else. Don't give up. Have you considered ordering the white one? For some reason they do seem to be having the problem. Also, have you tried testing it out of the cover. I'm a little concerned that the because of the lighted covers being part of the battery that they may be causing some of the problems. There must be a contact inside the Kindle that is pressed when the hinge is inserted.
> 
> Again, I'm so sorry you are having this issue again. Don't give up.


Just additional info.... I'm having MAJOR problems.... just like Dianne's pictures of her K3.... and I don't have the Amazon cover. So, the cover has nothing to do with my problem at all. And.... I WILL NOT ACCEPT A REFURB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## larryb52

the biggest thing about rebuying is now I won't have it till later in the month, that ticks me off more than rebuying...I almost called back before I returned it & though about accepting the refurb, my wife said no way...so I took it to UPS...


----------



## Kathy

PraiseGod13 said:


> Just additional info.... I'm having MAJOR problems.... just like Dianne's pictures of her K3.... and I don't have the Amazon cover. So, the cover has nothing to do with my problem at all. And.... I WILL NOT ACCEPT A REFURB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good to know that the cover isn't the issue. The reason I thought that is that my K3 is losing my place in the book when I reopen it to read. I have found if I take it out of the cover it doesn't seem to do that as much. I did do the update, so we'll see if that stops it. I agree with you, I would not accept a refurb at this time. I would just return it with a note on why and then reorder it. I don't trust their refurbs at all. Not after the problems I had with the K2. Once they sent me a new one it was fine. I'm sure they had finally gotten the screen problem resolved and that's why it was fine.


----------



## Kathy

larryb52 said:


> the biggest thing about rebuying is now I won't have it till later in the month, that ticks me off more than rebuying...I almost called back before I returned it & though about accepting the refurb, my wife said no way...so I took it to UPS...


You will be happier doing that. It will be worth the additional wait.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh Dianne.... I am so sorry! Plus, this is really bad news for the rest of us who are facing the possibility of replacement K3s. And, I'm sorry.... but refurbished??!!?? That just seems wrong when it's been such a short time since their release. I can't even imagine that they have had time to get K3s with issues sent back and (supposedly) restored to good working condition. If I have to have a replacement... I wonder if it will do any good to say we don't want a refurbished one. It's only been a couple of weeks, for heaven's sake!





Kathy said:


> DD, I know you are disappointed and I'm so sorry for you. I can't believe they sent a refurb. That is not my understanding at all. I thought that as long as it was under 30 days you would get a new one. The trouble with refurbs in my opinion is that they do not test them correctly. They just repack returned ones and ship them to someone else. Don't give up. Have you considered ordering the white one? For some reason they do seem to be having the problem. Also, have you tried testing it out of the cover. I'm a little concerned that the because of the lighted covers being part of the battery that they may be causing some of the problems. There must be a contact inside the Kindle that is pressed when the hinge is inserted.
> 
> Again, I'm so sorry you are having this issue again. Don't give up.





larryb52 said:


> I'm sorry but I thought you saw my post on how they were sending out refurbs to replace new ones...I had button issues & I called & whn I asked about if it was a new one they said no a refurb I refused it & returned it & will reorder it...I only had the k3 4 days why should I get a refurb?, if I had it for 6mths than yea that's fine but not after 4 days...I'm very sorry your experiencing issues with the k, but if I were you I would I would return it & just rebuy it...


Thank you, Judy. I hope everyone else has better luck with their replacements.

Yes, Larry, I did see your post. As soon as I saw the online invoice for the replacement, I knew it was a refurb. Sadly, I'm rather a veteran of replacement Kindles and I've learned that if you look on your invoice, a new product says "Condition: New" under the product name. When it is a refurb, it has nothing on that line.

I mentioned to the CS agent today that I was very disappointed to get a refurb when I've had my Kindle for less than 2 weeks and she gave me the line about them not necessarily being used or defective but just returned because people changed their minds or accidentally ordered two. I know that _could_ be true, but we shouldn't be getting refurbs on such newly purchased items.

After about my 4th or 5th replacement of the K2 last year, I insisted on getting a new one. CS will tell you they have no control over that but there are ways they can do it. One time, I got an email that my replacement order hadn't gone through for some reason and they were re-ordering it with a new order number. That one was a "New" one. I specifically asked not to get a refurb when I did my phone replacement order, but to no avail.

Kathy, I have considered getting a white one. I'm waiting to see some more reports here of white ones not having the sun page turn issue. I have tested both Kindles in and out of the lighted cover - no difference in the problem.

I refuse to go through several replacements this time, especially since they are sending refurbs. If this replacement isn't right, I intend to return everything, including the lighted cover and ordering a couple of months from now when, hopefully, they have the problem solved. Thank goodness for this board because we can get so much info from each other here.

I'm so sorry to be a downer and I hope that most of you are having great experiences with your K3s, I really do. I can't help it and I can't believe this is happening again.


----------



## DD

larryb52 said:


> well I know I'll be out shipping but I would rather have a new one than a refurb , it was the only option open to me...


Larry, you will not be out shipping if you check the reason for return as "defective product" and select "refund" instead of "replacement " on the appropriate page. They will send you a postage paid label and refund the product price and the shipping.


----------



## DD

larryb52 said:


> the biggest thing about rebuying is now I won't have it till later in the month, that ticks me off more than rebuying...I almost called back before I returned it & though about accepting the refurb, my wife said no way...so I took it to UPS...


I know what you mean, Larry. I have sold my K1 and K2 (maybe too hastily) and will be without a Kindle until the problem is remedied. I do have my iPad to read on, although I don't enjoy reading on it as much. At least it will be something.


----------



## larryb52

DD said:


> I know what you mean, Larry. I have sold my K1 and K2 (maybe too hastily) and will be without a Kindle until the problem is remedied. I do have my iPad to read on, although I don't enjoy reading on it as much. At least it will be something.


well my wife is calling me names as I took back my k2 but actually we're sharing it & that is no fun...I read 7-8 she gets it 8-9 than I ...you get the idea


----------



## Tiersten

Is it 100% confirmed that the R on the box means Refurbished though?  The contents of the regular box and the replacement box differ since they don't put the charger in because you're supposed to keep your original one.

Apart from the missing charger, the regular box and the replacement box are the same.  The boxes will have to be marked in some way to distinguish between the replacement Kindles and the regular Kindles.


----------



## DD

Tiersten said:


> Is it 100% confirmed that the R on the box means Refurbished though? The contents of the regular box and the replacement box differ since they don't put the charger in because you're supposed to keep your original one.
> 
> Apart from the missing charger, the regular box and the replacement box are the same. The boxes will have to be marked in some way to distinguish between the replacement Kindles and the regular Kindles.


You may be right about it meaning 'replacement' but the biggest evidence of a refurb to me is the lack of the line "Condition: New" on the order page. It has held true for me on the multiple  Kindles I have had to return.


----------



## Tiersten

DD said:


> You may be right about it meaning 'replacement' but the biggest evidence of a refurb to me is the lack of the line "Condition: New" on the order page. It has held true for me on the multiple  Kindles I have had to return.


 Well thats terrible service from Amazon if it is a refurb. The Kindle is pretty much brand new. If I got a refurb this quickly then I'd be annoyed.

Either way, the replacement or new Kindle shouldn't have those issues with the page refresh like you're experiencing. The customer service rep who told you to charge it for 6 hours must just be following a predefined script as that isn't going to do a thing to help you unfortunately.


----------



## CAR

Well I am on Kindle watch again  I asked CS about the refurb issue, they said it would be a new unused *RETURNED* Kindle. So I returned my Graphite Kindle 3 and have ordered a White K3. I will let everyone know after I get it, how it works in the sun.

Chuck


----------



## frazzledglispa

Alright, so I just got an e-mail from Amazon - they want to replace my Kindle. So, if they send me a new one and it has the same problem, or the page turns are slower can I send the replacement back and keep the original while I wait for another replacement?

I really don't want a refurb, I went wi-fi only, so white isn't an option. Ugh. I don't regret upgrading to the K3, but my K1 never had any issues of any kind.

I guess my big fear is getting one that doesn't perform as well under normal circumstances, vs just in the sun. I also never had any freezing or reboot issues with this K3 - did they fix that with the software upgrade?


----------



## DD

frazzledglispa said:


> Alright, so I just got an e-mail from Amazon - they want to replace my Kindle. So, if they send me a new one and it has the same problem, or the page turns are slower can I send the replacement back and keep the original while I wait for another replacement?
> 
> I really don't want a refurb, I went wi-fi only, so white isn't an option. Ugh. I don't regret upgrading to the K3, but my K1 never had any issues of any kind.
> 
> I guess my big fear is getting one that doesn't perform as well under normal circumstances, vs just in the sun. I also never had any freezing or reboot issues with this K3 - did they fix that with the software upgrade?


Yes, you can return whichever one you want. I would call CS and let them know that because they are expecting a return of a certain order number.


----------



## grand

I don't see at all why a white K3 should be unaffected by the issue. Sure, *when* exposed to direct sunlight it will not get as warm as quickly as the graphite one, but that's about it. As soon as it has reached a certain temperature, it will be slow.

It is a technical issue, most likely caused by one of the chips inside (reduced clockrate?), or by the e-paper. I don't think this can be solved on the software side at all. This means it is a design flaw. You can't advertise about readability in the sun when the device will go nuts over increased temperature in the sun.


----------



## lonestar

I never thought my replacement K3 might be a refurbished unit.  I checked my orders.  The first says condition new.  The replacement order does not include condition.

I have emailed customer support to ask.  My K3 started freezing up and rebooting on its own the day after I received it.

Surely, they could not have been sending out refurbished units so soon.  I hope not.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I was told by CS that my information would be sent to the developers also.... but I just checked my email and I haven't heard anything from them.  Also, no one has called back.  The CS rep said "two or three days" so I will wait that time and then I'll be calling them again if needed.  My K3 hasn't had the rebooting/freezing issue either... and I do fear having my replacement turn out even worse than my original one..... like DD is experiencing.  But, I WILL keep getting replacements until I get one that is not defective in any way.  It's a 20 mile round trip for me to go to the nearest UPS drop-off so this could end up being even more costly and inconvenient.  But, I'm not going to read indoors only.... I shouldn't have to do that because my Kindle is defective.  I too have never had one problem with my K1 and I expect the same great quality in my K3 and I won't settle for anything less.  If I have to have a replacement(s) then, like DD said, I won't send back the defective one(s) until I have a perfect one in my hands.


----------



## DD

lonestar said:


> I never thought my replacement K3 might be a refurbished unit. I checked my orders. The first says condition new. The replacement order does not include condition.
> 
> I have emailed customer support to ask. My K3 started freezing up and rebooting on its own the day after I received it.
> 
> Surely, they could not have been sending out refurbished units so soon. I hope not.


I believe they are, unfortunately. CS will tell you they are Kindles that people returned unused, like duplicate orders, or they changed their minds. This may be true in some cases but I see no way they can be sure of this.

I got a replacement today that I'm sure is a refurb. It and my first K3 are going back tomorrow.


----------



## CAR

grand said:


> I don't see at all why a white K3 should be unaffected by the issue. Sure, *when* exposed to direct sunlight it will not get as warm as quickly as the graphite one, but that's about it. As soon as it has reached a certain temperature, it will be slow.
> 
> It is a technical issue, most likely caused by one of the chips inside (reduced clockrate?), or by the e-paper. I don't think this can be solved on the software side at all. This means it is a design flaw. You can't advertise about readability in the sun when the device will go nuts over increased temperature in the sun.


Could be different factory? I should have my White Kindle 3 by Monday. It will be interesting to test.

Ordered a skin for it already 

Edit: BTW I did a little test on my Graphite K3 before I sent it back... I cut out a piece of white paper with a hole about the size of the screen. The sun test this way showed the same issue, maybe it took a little longer to show up. Makes the White K3 I will get Monday, even more interesting to test.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Alright, just got off the phone with CS - the new Kindle should be here on Thursday, so we will see. I'll make sure to update once I get it.


----------



## Belle2Be

paxxus said:


> frazzle, your "normal" speed is significantly faster than mine. My K3 does not seem to be affected by heat though, but it did slow down yesterday for no apparent reason. I guess mine is just slowish all the time....


This! I'd say maybe even twice as fast! My back button is annoying though, I can count a full one Mississippi before it goes back a page, is that normal?


----------



## Boston

grand said:


> I don't see at all why a white K3 should be unaffected by the issue. Sure, *when* exposed to direct sunlight it will not get as warm as quickly as the graphite one, but that's about it. As soon as it has reached a certain temperature, it will be slow.
> 
> It is a technical issue, most likely caused by one of the chips inside (reduced clockrate?), or by the e-paper. I don't think this can be solved on the software side at all. This means it is a design flaw. You can't advertise about readability in the sun when the device will go nuts over increased temperature in the sun.


black absorbs heat, white reflects heat (or absorbs very little) 
So it makes sense if it isn't the screen itself but some component inside.


----------



## Belle2Be

DD said:


> I know what you mean, Larry. I have sold my K1 and K2 (maybe too hastily) and will be without a Kindle until the problem is remedied. I do have my iPad to read on, although I don't enjoy reading on it as much. At least it will be something.


Why don't you try a Nook or Sony?


----------



## CAR

Belle2Be said:


> Why don't you try a Nook or Sony?


Well for me Nook = no pearl screen, and I love the Amazon store. Sony has pearl screen, but is more pricey, and I have no interest in a touchscreen (fingerprints )


----------



## DD

Belle2Be said:


> Why don't you try a Nook or Sony?


Because I love Kindle. I'm not ready to give up on Amazon yet. I'm hoping they'll clear up this problem. I don't like the Nook and I don't like dealing with Sony CS.


----------



## tomatogirl

vg said:


> Tomatogirl - do you have the graphite or white?


Sorry I haven't been back sooner to respond! I have a K3 Graphite 3G+WiFi. I was sitting outside (mid-80's) in the shade for 3 hours, and sat in direct sunlight for 10-15 minutes. If I get a chance tomorrow, I'll try using it in direct sunlight tomorrow for longer.

Thanks to whomever posted the videos - very interesting demo.


----------



## babyd

there has been some instances of the new sonys having page slows too(on Mobileread forums).  Seems it may be a pearl screen issue?


----------



## George22

babyd said:


> there has been some instances of the new sonys having page slows too(on Mobileread forums). Seems it may be a pearl screen issue?


The thread is here:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98279

And here is the thread about Kindle3 issues on Mobileread forums (the sun/heat problem is discussed later in the thread):
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96724


----------



## lonestar

Hello,

We've replaced your defective Kindle with a new Kindle. I can assure you that it is not a refurbished one.

However, if you are experiencing a performance issue with the device, please contact us for warranty service. You can reach us by phone directly and toll free from many countries by clicking the Contact Us option in the right-hand column of our Kindle Support pages at:

http://www.amazon.com/kindlesupport

When you visit our website and select Contact Us, click on the "Phone" tab, enter your number, and we'll call you right back.
Contacting us through the website allows you to verify security before a call is placed and ensures we have your account information ready when we call you. If your country isn't listed or you're unable to take advantage of the Contact Us feature, you can call us directly at 1-866-321-8851 or calling 1-206-266-0927 (if you're calling from outside the U.S.).

I hope this helps. We hope you enjoy your Kindle.

Thank you for your recent inquiry. Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A273GDTPSHHZ6&k=hy

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A273GDTPSHHZ6&k=hn

Best regards,

Gopi.Y
Amazon.com
Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.
http://www.amazon.com/your-account

This email is the reply I received about my replacement K3.


----------



## DD

lonestar said:


> Hello,
> 
> We've replaced your defective Kindle with a new Kindle. I can assure you that it is not a refurbished one.
> 
> However, if you are experiencing a performance issue with the device, please contact us for warranty service. You can reach us by phone directly and toll free from many countries by clicking the Contact Us option in the right-hand column of our Kindle Support pages at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/kindlesupport
> 
> When you visit our website and select Contact Us, click on the "Phone" tab, enter your number, and we'll call you right back.
> Contacting us through the website allows you to verify security before a call is placed and ensures we have your account information ready when we call you. If your country isn't listed or you're unable to take advantage of the Contact Us feature, you can call us directly at 1-866-321-8851 or calling 1-206-266-0927 (if you're calling from outside the U.S.).
> 
> I hope this helps. We hope you enjoy your Kindle.
> 
> Thank you for your recent inquiry. Did I solve your problem?
> 
> If yes, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A273GDTPSHHZ6&k=hy
> 
> If no, please click here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/survey?p=A273GDTPSHHZ6&k=hn
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Gopi.Y
> Amazon.com
> Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.
> http://www.amazon.com/your-account
> 
> This email is the reply I received about my replacement K3.


Good, lonestar. I know from experience that it is possible to get a replacement that is not a refurb. It's just not their normal operating procedure. Check your replacement order invoice online. If it says "Condition: New" under the product name, it is not a refurb. If it only says "sold by Amazon Digital Services", it is a refurb.

I wish you nothing but the best of luck with your replacement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

In general, Amazon's policy for previous Kindle releases, has been that if you have a problem within the first 30 days, when you could return for a full refund anyway, they will replace it with another new device.

BUT it may be ONLY the device; they don't always send the USB cord/plug.

After 30 days, it's a warranty issue, and it is very possible that you would receive a refurbished unit as a replacement.


----------



## MAGreen

I have both white and graphite Kindles, both have the slow in the sun issue, but the graphite starts slowing much faster than the white. I am deciding if I want to get them replaced or not, but I don't know if another one would be any better, they work just fine in the car and the house, which is where I usually use them, so I may just keep them for now. If I have further problems I will get them replaced.


----------



## DD

Ann in Arlington said:


> In general, Amazon's policy for previous Kindle releases, has been that if you have a problem within the first 30 days, when you could return for a full refund anyway, they will replace it with another new device.
> 
> BUT it may be ONLY the device; they don't always send the USB cord/plug.
> 
> After 30 days, it's a warranty issue, and it is very possible that you would receive a refurbished unit as a replacement.


Ann, I received a refurb replacement and my K3 was less than 2 wks old.


----------



## Pippers

I've got a graphite 3G+WiFi and 90% of my reading is lounging on a papasan chair in the sunroom with direct sunlight on the kindle screen for hours at a time. I've finished three books this way without any noticeable slowdown that I can see. I don't use a cover, and I generally leave wireless turned off. I use the default font at the 3 third setting from the left. I haven't touched the spacing options as far as I can recall. If someone wants me to do a full run down on all my settings (even those outside of font/spacing) I would be happy to do so. 

Temp here has been between 70-80 lately. Usually have my windows open and a breeze blowing over me.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Pippers said:


> I've got a graphite 3G+WiFi and 90% of my reading is lounging on a papasan chair in the sunroom with direct sunlight on the kindle screen for hours at a time. I've finished three books this way without any noticeable slowdown that I can see. I don't use a cover, and I generally leave wireless turned off. I use the default font at the 3 third setting from the left. I haven't touched the spacing options as far as I can recall. If someone wants me to do a full run down on all my settings (even those outside of font/spacing) I would be happy to do so.


It's good to hear that someone has a graphite and has been reading in the sun that much with no issues. Gives hope to those of us who can't read in even indoor bright light. Thanks for your post! The more info we have.... hopefully the sooner this issue will be resolved.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Yes, that is good to hear Pippers, thanks! I am anxious about the replacement Kindle coming to-morrow. Other than the sun issue - which really only happened once when I wasn't testing and trying to make it happen - I just love the thing. I still have my K1, and will probably keep it if only for sentimental reasons, but I have been thrilled with my K3. I am hoping the new one performs just as well as the original - but doesn't have issues in the sun.

My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Pippers

Graphite 3G+WiFI, Wireless OFF.

Font settings

Aa at third setting from left.
Typeface: regular
Line Spacing: large
Words per Line: default
Screen rotation: 1st option, default.

Settings from the main menu, these are the options I see on the screen directly.

Registration: deregister (registered to my name)
Device name: edit (didn't change)
Wi-Fi settings: view (not connected)
Device info: B006xxxxxx serial number
Voice guide: turn on
Device email: has my kindle.com listed.
Device password: turn on
Device time: set manually
Annotations Backup: turn off
Popular highlights: turn on (I turned this off when I got it because that annoyed the heck out of me!)
Social networks: manage (havent been in here)
Personal info:  I put my telephone # in here.

Software Version: 3.0.1

I think that about does it for settings. If I missed anything, let me know.


----------



## lanfearl

i think most of you are missing the fact that Sony users are experiencing this as well with the new Pearl screen. It's a defect. Plain and simple. I'm not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## DD

lanfearl said:


> i think most of you are missing the fact that Sony users are experiencing this as well with the new Pearl screen. It's a defect. Plain and simple. I'm not sure what I'm going to do.


Oh, well, that's bad news. I was hoping it was not the Pearl screen. But, I wonder why the DXgraphites don't seem to have the problem.


----------



## Pippers

lanfearl said:


> i think most of you are missing the fact that Sony users are experiencing this as well with the new Pearl screen. It's a defect. Plain and simple. I'm not sure what I'm going to do.


The threads I've read on it about the new Sony readers has been caused by file format weirdness.


----------



## Atunah

Wow, I am really upset right now. I emailed and told them about the slow turns and about the backcover sinking in on the bottom in the back. They wanted me to call them so I did just now the callback thing on the kindle support page. 

They will not replace my kindle again. I am on my 3rd. First had screen separation, second powerbutton issue and not aligned right, this one slow page and the case caving in on the bottom back. He was making me tell him again why i send the other back so i did, I explained to him the situation on this one and that I feel bad about having all these issues and I was thinking about putting tape on the back, but I was concerned about what is underneath where my fingers are sinking in, and I told him about the slow turns outside. He didn't even want to hear about the slow page at all and when i said I had a case coming he said, well, you have 1 year warranty on this kindle, so try putting it in and is there anything else I can help you with.   And thereby I was dismissed. 

Wow, I don't even know what to say at this point. It is so hard for me to make these calls in the first place with my phobia and I start stuttering. I guess I am out of luck at this point. 

I guess I hope I won't notice the case caving in so much in the case and hope for the best. And apparently the slow turns don't exist.  

I think I need to sit in a corner for a while and breathe.


----------



## larryb52

call another representative...


----------



## KindleMom

larryb52 said:


> call another representative...


Parking here.

It seems like maybe this CS rep may have had too many people calling in with this issue and is tired of hearing about. Sad.

I just tested mine for about 20 min in the direct sun. It's not that hot here - maybe 70 degrees - but it seemed fine. The page turns may have slowed down a bit, but not enough to slow down my reading and may even be in my mind.  I just got my Kindle on Tues so maybe this is starting to be resolved...? Hope so But feel very bad for those or you dealing with it and especially getting screwed by CS.


----------



## RamTheHammer

I just tested mine. I have slow page turns in the sun after a minute or so. Calling CS now.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

_"If it says 'Condition: New' under the product name, it is not a refurb. If it only says 'sold by Amazon Digital Services', it is a refurb."_

I found that bit of information sufficiently upsetting to call Amazon about it. You see, the very first Kindle I received was "sold by Amazon Digital Services," which would have meant the Kindle I purchased new was refurbished. My replacement was "sold by ADS" as well.

My call was eventually directed to a self-professed "Kindle specialist" who seemed far more knowledgeable than previous CS people about issues people on these forums have experienced: "Yes, there _are_ issues with the latest Kindle and they're being looked into now."

He told me that the distinction between new and refurbished Kindles which is being made here is false. According to him, the actual policy is this: If your Kindle is sold as new, it is new. If your Kindle is returned within the first thirty days, the replacement will be new. However, if it is returned _after thirty days_, the replacement might be refurbished or new -- in his words, "it's either/or." He also stated that the newest-generation Kindle is barely a month old, and that turnaround times for refurbished Kindles are at least two months. In other words, according to him, no refurbished Kindles have been sent to any of us yet.

Another reason I thought my second Kindle might have been refurbished was because the USB cable, AC adapter and booklet didn't come with it: the packaging seemed even more provisional. The "Specialist" explained that any Kindle replacement will come without those items, with the express idea that the customer keep the accessories and only send back their Kindle. Even though the packaging and contents of the second Kindle will always scream refurb, he assured me that that's simply the way that _any_ replacement will be packaged.

He also explained that the new firmware (3.0.1, not the 3.0.2 build someone here mentioned, unfortunately) is available three pages in from the Help menu. Here's how you get to the latest official iteration of Kindle firmware: On the Help page, look for Digital Products and click on "Amazon Kindle Wireless Reading Device," which takes you to the Kindle Support page. Once there, search for "How do I download Kindle 2.5?" and click on "Software Updates". That will take you to the Kindle Software Updates page. Once there, click on "Kindle (Latest Generation)" and you'll be taken to the page where the newest official firmware resides.

I realize that's probably been posted on these boards countless times. Still, I hadn't found it here, so perhaps someone else hasn't found it either and might be helped.



DD said:


> Good, lonestar. I know from experience that it is possible to get a replacement that is not a refurb. It's just not their normal operating procedure. Check your replacement order invoice online. If it says "Condition: New" under the product name, it is not a refurb. If it only says "sold by Amazon Digital Services", it is a refurb.


----------



## katydyd

I've been following this thread for a few days now, since I discovered my new K3 had sun-induced page turn issues.  I logged on to see if anyone else was having this issue and was relieved to discover that I wasn't losing my mind.  Since I do a lot of reading outdoors, I called CS on Monday night about it.  The person I spoke to that night wasn't very helpful, but did push the 3.0.1 update to me and told me to check my K3 out the next day.  Actually, he told me to take it outside then and I explained to him that it was dark on the East coast and that I'd check it out the next day.

Took it outside Tuesday at lunch time and it immediately slowed right down.  So, I called CS while I was standing outside and went through the same thing all over again with a new CS rep.  However, I made him listen while I said, "Hitting page turn NOW and.....................................................there's the new page...."  We did that a couple of times while laughing together, he had me do a hard reset, we did it again and he said, "Ok, I'm shipping you a replacement, you'll have it tomorrow."

The new K3 came today.  And, based on DD's previous experience, I'm pretty sure it's a refurb, although, it looks brand new.  First thing I did was take it outside, power it up, and start paging through a book.  I'm not sure, this one may slow down a bit, but it's a tiny bit.  Nowhere, near what it was. 

Next I did the 3.0.1 update, and took the new K3, my defective K3, and my old K2 outside for about 10-15 minutes in the sun.  The defective K3 was just as slow as it had been, but my new K3 and the old K2 were about equal.  If anything the new K3 is a bit faster.  Just to help those waiting for a replacement, it is possible to get a decent one.  I think it's just luck of the draw.


----------



## w5jck

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> He told me that the distinction between new and refurbished Kindles which is being made here is false. According to him, the actual policy is this: If your Kindle is sold as new, it is new. If your Kindle is returned within the first thirty days, the replacement will be new.


CS people are not the brightest most well informed people. They are typically scripted on what to say.

I had to return two K2s both within the initial 30 days after purchase. The first replacement was defintely a refurbished unit verifiable by the serial number. So yes Amazon can and will replace a brand new item with a refurbished one. I had problems with the replacement, then discovered it was a refurb. I called Amazon to get another replacement and they admitted that most replacements were refurbs. I demanded a new replacement. In order to get a new replacement I had to bump up to a higher level CS tier and raise heck with them. But I finally got a NEW replacement.

Unfortunately we are too soon in the release cycle to use serial numbers to see if the K3s are new or refurbed. I bought my K2 six monhs after they were released, so many batches already existed.


----------



## lanfearl

I just got my 2nd kindle 3 and it has sun problems as well...

I really don't like dealing with Kindle CS if they aren't going to acknowledge this as a problem.


----------



## DD

Lysis_and_Isis said:



> _"If it says 'Condition: New' under the product name, it is not a refurb. If it only says 'sold by Amazon Digital Services', it is a refurb."_
> 
> I found that bit of information sufficiently upsetting to call Amazon about it. You see, the very first Kindle I received was "sold by Amazon Digital Services," which would have meant the Kindle I purchased new was refurbished. My replacement was "sold by ADS" as well.
> 
> My call was eventually directed to a self-professed "Kindle specialist" who seemed far more knowledgeable than previous CS people about issues people on these forums have experienced: "Yes, there _are_ issues with the latest Kindle and they're being looked into now."
> 
> He told me that the distinction between new and refurbished Kindles which is being made here is false. According to him, the actual policy is this: If your Kindle is sold as new, it is new. If your Kindle is returned within the first thirty days, the replacement will be new. However, if it is returned _after thirty days_, the replacement might be refurbished or new -- in his words, "it's either/or." He also stated that the newest-generation Kindle is barely a month old, and that turnaround times for refurbished Kindles are at least two months. In other words, according to him, no refurbished Kindles have been sent to any of us yet.
> 
> Another reason I thought my second Kindle might have been refurbished was because the USB cable, AC adapter and booklet didn't come with it: the packaging seemed even more provisional. The "Specialist" explained that any Kindle replacement will come without those items, with the express idea that the customer keep the accessories and only send back their Kindle. Even though the packaging and contents of the second Kindle will always scream refurb, he assured me that that's simply the way that _any_ replacement will be packaged.
> 
> He also explained that the new firmware (3.0.1, not the 3.0.2 build someone here mentioned, unfortunately) is available three pages in from the Help menu. Here's how you get to the latest official iteration of Kindle firmware: On the Help page, look for Digital Products and click on "Amazon Kindle Wireless Reading Device," which takes you to the Kindle Support page. Once there, search for "How do I download Kindle 2.5?" and click on "Software Updates". That will take you to the Kindle Software Updates page. Once there, click on "Kindle (Latest Generation)" and you'll be taken to the page where the newest official firmware resides.
> 
> I realize that's probably been posted on these boards countless times. Still, I hadn't found it here, so perhaps someone else hasn't found it either and might be helped.


I can only speak from my own experience with refurbs. I just want to be clear about what I meant...Both a new order and a refurb replacement order will say "sold by Amazon Digital Services". Did you think I meant only the refurb would say that? Maybe I wasn't clear.

The difference is that besides saying "sold by Amazon Digital Services", the new ones I've received also say "Condition: New" right below the product name on the invoice. It is not on the page that lists your order, but if you click 'view invoice' to the left of your order, you will see it there. Here are two snippets from my original (new) Kindle invoice and replacement order:



















If the replacement Kindle was a "New" Kindle, then why wouldn't it say so? When arranging for the replacement, I asked my CS person to please not send me a refurb and she didn't say it wouldn't be a refurb but explained that refurbs weren't always used items and said she couldn't guarantee it would be brand new. I was told this numerous times during my troubles with the K2 last year. I've also had the experience of being told 5 different stories by 5 different people.


----------



## DD

lanfearl said:


> I just got my 2nd kindle 3 and it has sun problems as well...
> 
> I really don't like dealing with Kindle CS if they aren't going to acknowledge this as a problem.


I'm sorry you're having that experience too. I agree about not acknowledging the problem. They never did with the K2 either but the problem just disappeared in the later batches. That's why I'm waiting to reorder in the future.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I have a slight problem with the slow page turns in and out of the sun but it is so seldom that I don't plan on replacing it for one that might be even worse.  I hope they can come up with a software fix for it.


----------



## runtmms

I posted most of this in the 'POLL' thread, but it seemed like I should post here as well.

I received my replacement. Overall it seems a little snappier but it still gets sluggish in the sun. I have the two kindles side by side, and the slow page turns come on at the same time leading me to believe the problem is either exposure to heat or light and it hasn't been over 80 degrees F outside. 

I wrote to customer service and I got an email with the standard 'call us' message. I reluctantly called.

The CS rep was very friendly, but apparently thought I was crazy. He claimed he had never heard of the problem - even though I assured him that I know multiple people had reported before me. He went as far as to say there was no way sunlight could make the page turns slow down. When I suggested heat could be the problem he acknowledged that was a possibility. Then he told me he would search open tickets to see if a fix was already in the works and he told me there were no tickets that had anything to do with slow page turns in the sun - so he started one for me. I think it is time for everyone with slow page turns in the sun to call CS!

It is all very discouraging. I think it would be easier if I didn't like my K3 so much. Supposedly it's in the hands of the developers now and I should hear back soon. 

-M


----------



## PraiseGod13

The CS rep must not have had access to the info from the calls that many of us have been making to them concerning the slow page turn in the sun problem.  My CS rep was passing the info about the problem on to the developers days ago.... this is nothing new to Kindle CS.... maybe just your individual.  You would think that the CS reps would talk in the break room over lunch... "So... what kind of calls have you had this morning?  Oh.... calls about K3 slow page turns in the sun/bright light etc etc."  They really need to get up to speed with this.  I may just call them back again tonight since it has been two days and no one has called me back.  Might just keep this problem on their front burner.......


----------



## CAR

Just got the shipping notice on my White K3, I will have it Friday. Guess you can get the White ones faster  This was just a 2 day old new order.

Going to test it as soon as I get it


----------



## Granvillen

Sounds like another hand wringing issue.  My wife and I had read in the sun with both the K2 and K3'  However, Maybe the Kindle is causes our suntan, since before we did not read paperbacks in the sun.  Hmm!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis

DD said:


> I can only speak from my own experience with refurbs. I just want to be clear about what I meant...Both a new order and a refurb replacement order will say "sold by Amazon Digital Services". Did you think I meant only the refurb would say that? Maybe I wasn't clear. The difference is that besides saying "sold by Amazon Digital Services", the new ones I've received also say "Condition: New" right below the product name on the invoice. It is not on the page that lists your order, but if you click 'view invoice' to the left of your order, you will see it there.


I appreciate your openness to the possibility you might have made a mistake (if indeed any has been, which I doubt). It's a rare quality that suggests forethought (also in short supply).

The problem was that both of my orders -- my very first as well as the one for the replacement -- did not read "Condition: New." Now that I look at the invoices, I see that the first does read as such but the second does not.

I mention this because the very first thing that annoyed me about my original Kindle was a blemish above and between the W and E keys. It seemed to be a manufacturing defect, but your post caused me to wonder whether my first Kindle was really new.

When I asked for my Kindle replacement, the CS person began reciting a rote speech and then stopped abruptly. "Wait a minute," she said. "I think I can get it from another source."

"No," I said instinctively. "Please don't do that."

"This way I can get it to you faster," she said and vanished for a few minutes. Something about that exchange left me with a bad taste. She then confirmed the order and wouldn't listen to me when I asked her to stop. I didn't understand why it was so important to do something the customer had asked her not to do and which wasn't a matter of policy.

In retrospect, I've realized I ought to have canceled the return right then and initiated it later, with someone else.

If my recent "Kindle specialist" was correct, and there is a 30-day cap on new-only Kindles, and you are correct about the "Condition: New" stipulation, then I've entered a Catch-22 area: If I send this one back next week, I might get a refurbished model because Amazon CS is being dishonest/misinformed about their Kindle sources. If I send it back a week from now, I'll probably get a refurbished model because the thirty days will be up. Sending back the refurbished Kindle because it is refurbished will yield yet another refurbished Kindle.

I'm now contemplating sending back both Kindles and either waiting to buy a refubished Kindle later (at the reduced refurbished price) or not buying one at all. Too bad, really, since I've quite enjoyed my time with the Kindle 3.



> If the replacement Kindle was a "New" Kindle, then why wouldn't it say so?


The problem with that question is that the answer isn't boolean. The implications of the question might create doubt, but is it logical for doubt to be resolved as absolute negative certainty ("Amazon Digital Services" minus "Condition: New" equals refurbished)? But perhaps you have more reason to assume the worst than has been hinted at here.

If this question can only be resolved by looking up the serial number, as w5jck has said, and if the next "Kindle specialist" with whom I speak can and will look mine up, then my next call to CS could offer more evidence to support your conclusion.

I understand that you've had far more experience with Kindle CS and returns than I, and very much appreciate your advice and observations.


----------



## Feste

While I doubt very much that anyone is getting refurbed units at his point in time as there hasn't been enough time for any returned units to be refurbed and then returned to inventory.  I suppose it's possible.  It's not something I would be concerned about, if it works it works.  I buy refurbed stuff all the time and the only difference is I save a lot of money.  But I understand the angst around the issue.  If you believe you have a refurb and that makes you unhappy then I would do what it takes to rectify that (return/reorder whatever)

As to the "Condition: whatever" that is an Amazon Marketplace thing and for electronics you have the following possible conditions(copied from Amazon).

    * New: Just like it sounds. A brand-new, unused, unopened product in its original packaging and with all original packaging materials included. The original manufacturer's warranty, if any, should still apply, with details of the warranty included in the conditions comments.
    * Refurbished: A product that has been professionally restored to working order. Typically, this means the product has been inspected, cleaned, and repaired to meet manufacturer specifications. May or may not be in its original packaging. The manufacturer's warranty or warranty of the company performing the refurbishing services may apply to the product and should be included in the conditions comments.
    * Like New: An apparently untouched electronics item in perfect condition. The original plastic wrap may be missing, but the original packaging is intact. There are absolutely no signs of wear. Suitable for presenting as a gift.
    * Very Good: A well-cared-for item that has seen limited use but remains in great condition. The item and its instructions are complete and undamaged, but may show some signs of wear. The item works perfectly.
    * Good: The item shows wear from consistent use, but remains in good condition. The original instructions are included and are in acceptable condition. The item may be marked or identified, and show other signs of previous use. The item works perfectly and is in good overall shape.
    * Acceptable: The item is fairly worn, but it continues to work perfectly. The signs of wear can include scratches, dents, and other aesthetic problems. The box and nonessential instructions may be missing or damaged. The item may be marked or identified, and show other signs of previous use.
    * Unacceptable: Electronics items that do not work perfectly in every regard are unacceptable. Items that are damaged in ways that render them difficult to use are likewise unacceptable. Items not manufactured or printed by the original manufacturer and for which essential accompanying material is missing (this does not necessarily include instructions) are unacceptable. Unclean items are not acceptable. 

Since replacements are not actually orders (though they do use order fulfillment to ship etc.) that could explain the lack of any condition statement.  As could the fact that replacement kindles do not include that charger (mine included the cable but not the charger) which means it doesn't qualify for the above New condition(or any of the others) even if it is new.  Or it could be that the interface cs uses to send replacements doesn't have the option to put in a condition statement.  Whatever the case I don't believe the lack of a condition statement points to a unit being refurbed in and of itself.  But I could be wrong...


----------



## DD

> ...It's not something I would be concerned about, if it works it works...


I agree. If the replacement had worked I would have been thrilled, refurb or not, but it was horrible. I never even got around to taking it out in the sun. I could read the whole top line of the next page in white on black before the next page appeared. Even after several restarts and charging for 6 hrs. this was the case.


----------



## DD

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> ...I'm now contemplating sending back both Kindles and either waiting to buy a refubished Kindle later (at the reduced refurbished price) or not buying one at all...


Why would you have to buy a refurb later if you returned the one you have within the initial 30 day window? Why wouldn't you just buy a new one? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Feste

DD said:


> I agree. If the replacement had worked I would have been thrilled, refurb or not, but it was horrible. I never even got around to taking it out in the sun. I could read the whole top line of the next page in white on black before the next page appeared. Even after several restarts and charging for 6 hrs. this was the case.


Sounds like my original when it got the slows but putting it to sleep always corrected it, for awhile and restarts did nothing and I never took it out in the sun. My replacement is, so far, much better but it has had a couple of instances of slow down for a few pages and then back to normal. Not in the sun. But the slow is more spritley then the slow on my original but noticeable. Wifi was on so maybe background polling or something was going on. we'll see...


----------



## Laurie

runtmms said:


> The CS rep was very friendly, but apparently thought I was crazy. He claimed he had never heard of the problem - even though I assured him that I know multiple people had reported before me. He went as far as to say there was no way sunlight could make the page turns slow down. When I suggested heat could be the problem he acknowledged that was a possibility.
> -M


Except for the very friendly part, your CS rep sounds like mine - had no idea there was an issue with slow page turns. As far as heat goes, I was reading outside in the sun yesterday - it was only 62 degrees out but I still saw the slow page turns (although it didn't seem to be as bad.)


----------



## CAR

Laurie said:


> Except for the very friendly part, your CS rep sounds like mine - had no idea there was an issue with slow page turns. As far as heat goes, I was reading outside in the sun yesterday - it was only 62 degrees out but I still saw the slow page turns (although it didn't seem to be as bad.)


When I get my White Kindle 3 if the page turns are as fast as the ones in the videos posted here, I will be happy. The Graphite K3 I returned was much worse.

Chuck


----------



## Atunah

Well my K3 #4 is on the way for tomorrow.  4 is my lucky number, yes it is


----------



## PraiseGod13

Atunah said:


> Well my K3 #4 is on the way for tomorrow.  4 is my lucky number, yes it is


Oh Atunah!! Good for you for hanging in there until you get a good one. We know there are many good ones out there and we'll just keep trying until we get one too!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I can't be without my Kindle anymore and since I can't read on any backlit computer screens it would mean the end of my reading and I can't fanthom that. My K is what got me back to reading after years and years of barely touching books. 

After my disastrous customer service experience yesterday, I had 2 very nice ladies today.
Now I just hope this one is good. I  help being a bit skeptical though after 3 failed launches  

I am crossing all toes, fingers and maybe I need to send off a prayer to the Flying spaghetti monster too.


----------



## frazzledglispa

PraiseGod13, have you heard anything from Kindle CS yet? I find it curious that we both called on the same day, we were both told that they would talk to the developers and get back to us in 2 to 3 days, yet I got a response telling me they were going to replace my Kindle later the same day, but you haven't heard anything yet. Have you called them back?


----------



## PraiseGod13

frazzledglispa said:


> PraiseGod13, have you heard anything from Kindle CS yet? I find it curious that we both called on the same day, we were both told that they would talk to the developers and get back to us in 2 to 3 days, yet I got a response telling me they were going to replace my Kindle later the same day, but you haven't heard anything yet. Have you called them back?


The CS specialist had said she'd get back to me (after passing my info to the developers) in two - maybe three - days. Last night was more than two days so I called KCS again and the guy was very nice.... but politely told me that when he looked in the system, he saw that I had talked to the specialist and that it looked like the specialist was scheduled to call me today.... so he wouldn't be able to give me any further info and I'd just have to wait for the specialist to call me back. It is 11:00am here and I'm trying very hard to be patient.... but if I haven't heard anything by around 2:00pm..... I'm calling them back. I could have had my replacement by now. Now we're coming up to the week-end so it will probably be next week before I'd get a replacement. That's why I tried calling KCS last night... hoping they'd get a replacement going for me so I could have it by the end of this week. Sigh......


----------



## Laurie

frazzledglispa said:


> PraiseGod13, have you heard anything from Kindle CS yet? I find it curious that we both called on the same day, we were both told that they would talk to the developers and get back to us in 2 to 3 days, yet I got a response telling me they were going to replace my Kindle later the same day, but you haven't heard anything yet. Have you called them back?


That's better service than I got. My CS rep just told me to wait and see if it fixes itself. I have the newest software update installed but he said we don't know *when* it was installed so we'd wait it out and see if things improved. If not, well then call back in a few days.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Laurie said:


> That's better service than I got. My CS rep just told me to wait and see if it fixes itself. I have the newest software update installed but he said we don't know *when* it was installed so we'd wait it out and see if things improved. If not, well then call back in a few days.


Wait and see if it fixes itself









Not an answer/solution I could accept. I'd be calling back and talking to a different CS rep or I'd be requesting to talk to a supervisor. I have the latest update too.... and my K3 is definitely defective. I've been patient and waited yet another 3 days so Amazon can have "the developers" ponder this defect..... but now it's time for Amazon to step up to the plate, admit that there is a defect in some units.... and see to it that I get a K3 that is absolutely healthy!


----------



## frazzledglispa

Yeah, I don't see how it could fix itself, nor do I see how a software update could resolve the issue. It strikes me as a hardware issue


----------



## frazzledglispa

Well it is here and charging. So far it seems slower over all than the old one - but it is still indexing the one book I sent to it. We'll see what happens after it finishes indexing and charging. I haven't taken it outside yet


----------



## frazzledglispa

Update - indexing is finished and the new one is quite a bit slower than the original. I also noticed that it is running firmware 3.0 so I am updating it now. I will still probably see if it slows down in the sun - but unless 3.0.1 makes a dramatic difference I can't imagine that I will keep this one - sunlight slowdowns or not.


----------



## PraiseGod13

frazzledglispa said:


> Update - indexing is finished and the new one is quite a bit slower than the original. I also noticed that it is running firmware 3.0 so I am updating it now. I will still probably see if it slows down in the sun - but unless 3.0.1 makes a dramatic difference I can't imagine that I will keep this one - sunlight slowdowns or not.


Let us know.... here's hoping the update helps.... but if it's not up to snuff I sure wouldn't keep it either.... my intention is to keep returning them until I get a perfect one. 
Update... it is now almost 1:00pm and I'm thinking I'm going to call KCS since I haven't heard from them... and I'm not going to wait until the specialist is gone for the day since KCS has told me she's the only one I will need to talk to. If she's not there.... it's supervisor time for me.


----------



## frazzledglispa

The update didn't help. I also took it outside and it still slowed down in the sun - took about 3 minutes. Sigh. I will wait to call KCS until it is fully charged, but at this point I will send back the replacement, keep the original while waiting for another replacement. I'll update again after I speak to KCS.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I just finished calling KCS and had a very nice guy help me out.  He advised me that the Kindle specialist was indeed scheduled to call me.... at 6:00pm tonight.  I asked him if he could help me now since it's been another three days of waiting and he said he would try.  My replacement K3 is scheduled to be here tomorrow.  When I asked if it will be a new one... he said it is.... but that, even in the 30 day time period, Amazon reserves the right to send a refurbished one if they so choose. I'm thinking, for me, that it's best to get a non-defective replacement now instead of waiting until they have refurbished units available.  I know that refurbished ones are supposed to be okay.... but I'm always leary about getting something that was defective in the first place and had to be repaired to get it to work correctly.
    I will only transfer one book onto the replacement... let it index and fully charge.... and then we're heading out onto my deck.  I've always read on my deck with my K1 and never had a problem in two years.... and I expect the same with my K3.


----------



## DD

frazzledglispa said:


> The update didn't help. I also took it outside and it still slowed down in the sun - took about 3 minutes. Sigh. I will wait to call KCS until it is fully charged, but at this point I will send back the replacement, keep the original while waiting for another replacement. I'll update again after I speak to KCS.


I'm so sorry this is happening to you and to all of us.

If you keep your old one and return the replacement, make sure you get a new return label for the replacement. They are order specific and they are expecting the original one to come back. You could just click "Return" on the order listing for the replacement and check 'defective..." as the reason. You won't be charged return shipping.


----------



## frazzledglispa

DD said:


> I'm so sorry this is happening to you and to all of us.
> 
> If you keep your old one and return the replacement, make sure you get a new return label for the replacement. They are order specific and they are expecting the original one to come back. You could just click "Return" on the order listing for the replacement and check 'defective..." as the reason. You won't be charged return shipping.


I definitely will, when I call to request another replacement I will let them know that for now I am keeping the original and returning the 1st replacement.

I am holding off until the new one is fully charge, even though I don't see why it would make a difference. My K1 didn't slow down when the battery got low, and the original Kindle is very speedy indoors, even though the battery indicator shows it at the halfway point


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> I just finished calling KCS and had a very nice guy help me out. He advised me that the Kindle specialist was indeed scheduled to call me.... at 6:00pm tonight. I asked him if he could help me now since it's been another three days of waiting and he said he would try. My replacement K3 is scheduled to be here tomorrow. When I asked if it will be a new one... he said it is.... but that, even in the 30 day time period, Amazon reserves the right to send a refurbished one if they so choose. I'm thinking, for me, that it's best to get a non-defective replacement now instead of waiting until they have refurbished units available. I know that refurbished ones are supposed to be okay.... but I'm always leary about getting something that was defective in the first place and had to be repaired to get it to work correctly.
> I will only transfer one book onto the replacement... let it index and fully charge.... and then we're heading out onto my deck. I've always read on my deck with my K1 and never had a problem in two years.... and I expect the same with my K3.


Thinking good thoughts for you, PG!


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> Thinking good thoughts for you, PG!


Thanks, I will need them! I appreciate your advice on the shipping label.... because if the replacement isn't okay.... that's the one I'll be sending back. I was surprised to see that the return label is for USPS instead of UPS. I had a defective replacement battery for my K1 that I needed to send back to Amazon and the return shipping label was for UPS. That's a 25 mile drive for me to the nearest UPS drop-off site.... so sending it back USPS will save me that trip. And, since my K3 was delivered UPS.... I figured that would be the return carrier too.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Wow, PG, I am glad you mentioned that - I hadn't actually looked at my return label yet - mine is for USPS as well. I am not sure that I would have noticed that if you hadn't pointed it out!


----------



## PraiseGod13

frazzledglispa said:


> Wow, PG, I am glad you mentioned that - I hadn't actually looked at my return label yet - mine is for USPS as well. I am not sure that I would have noticed that if you hadn't pointed it out!


Glad I could help! That's one of the major things I love about KindleBoards..... we help each other out and share info. If it hadn't have been for DD.... I probably would have slapped my return shipping label for my original K3 onto the replacement K3 - if I have to send it back.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Well, maybe I was wrong - replacement Kindle is fully charged and now seems just as fast as the original. Just did a bunch of side by side button presses - same book, same bookmark same font size and the seemed right in step. I am heading outside for a few minutes to test the sun. I will update in a few. Cross your fingers!!


----------



## DD

frazzledglispa said:


> Well, maybe I was wrong - replacement Kindle is fully charged and now seems just as fast as the original. Just did a bunch of side by side button presses - same book, same bookmark same font size and the seemed right in step. I am heading outside for a few minutes to test the sun. I will update in a few. Cross your fingers!!


Fingers are crossed and breath is being held for you. Hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frazzledglispa

No joy - slowing started after about 3 minutes. I did notice when I came in to sync my original K3 to the new furthest page read that the new one does feel warm in my hand - reasonable since it was in the sun. I wonder if it is a heat issue after all. Thanks for the good wishes, I am off to call KCS!


----------



## DD

frazzledglispa said:


> No joy - slowing started after about 3 minutes. I did notice when I came in to sync my original K3 to the new furthest page read that the new one does feel warm in my hand - reasonable since it was in the sun. I wonder if it is a heat issue after all. Thanks for the good wishes, I am off to call KCS!


Oh, too bad. I'm so sorry.

I hope Amazon can get this fixed. My worry is that they have to acknowledge that there is a problem before they can fix it. The customer service people seem to know nothing about it, or at least they're saying that. I sure hope the engineers know about it and are working on it.

I really, really miss my Kindle. It feels very strange to me. I have not been without one since June, 2008. I sure wish I hadn't sold my K2 so quickly. I'm afraid to buy a second hand one for fear it may be one of the ones with the old sunfade problem. I guess if I look for a K2i, the problem was solved by then.


----------



## frazzledglispa

I know what you mean DD - that is why I held onto my K1 (I skipped the K2.) The funny thing is that I almost never read in direct sunlight - I never sit still in direct sunlight for that matter. It's just the principal of the thing.

Alright, so they told me that they want to update my software which will take up to 48 hours. (Okay) In the meanwhile you should avoid using your kindle outside.

That's nice


----------



## PraiseGod13

frazzledglispa said:


> I know what you mean DD - that is why I held onto my K1 (I skipped the K2.) The funny thing is that I almost never read in direct sunlight - I never sit still in direct sunlight for that matter. It's just the principal of the thing.
> 
> Alright, so they told me that they want to update my software which will take up to 48 hours. (Okay) In the meanwhile you should avoid using your kindle outside.
> 
> That's nice


So... do you have 3.0.1 now and they're going to send you 3.0.2??









I'm not in direct sun all that often either.... but I do like to read my Kindle when we're on a trip and if the sun is coming in my side of the car... then I've always been grateful that there is no glare on my Kindle screen. I can't get out of the sun unless I'd move to the back seat. I'm not going to do that.... my Kindle needs to be able to be read wherever I am. And, it doesn't take even direct sunlight for my page turns to slow down.... even bright light will do it. Not acceptable!


----------



## DD

frazzledglispa said:


> I know what you mean DD - that is why I held onto my K1 (I skipped the K2.) The funny thing is that I almost never read in direct sunlight - I never sit still in direct sunlight for that matter. It's just the principal of the thing.
> 
> Alright, so they told me that they want to update my software which will take up to 48 hours. (Okay) In the meanwhile you should avoid using your kindle outside.
> 
> That's nice


Right, it's the principal of the thing especially since they advertise 'read in bright sun' and 'lightning fast page turns. What I'm thinking is, if it's this bad now something is very wrong. What will happen to it in the future? Will it get worse?



PraiseGod13 said:


> So... do you have 3.0.1 now and they're going to send you 3.0.2??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in direct sun all that often either.... but I do like to read my Kindle when we're on a trip and if the sun is coming in my side of the car... then I've always been grateful that there is no glare on my Kindle screen. I can't get out of the sun unless I'd move to the back seat. I'm not going to do that.... my Kindle needs to be able to be read wherever I am. And, it doesn't take even direct sunlight for my page turns to slow down.... even bright light will do it. Not acceptable!


I agree! A device should work the way it's intended. I live in SW Florida during the winter. I read on the beach or by the pool all the time. I can't imagine settling for these page turns every day.


----------



## w5jck

I just completed a heat test with my Sony PRS-350. I sat outside in the shade, no sunlight ever touched the reader, for an hour with the temperature at 90 degrees F, the humidity at 45%, and the heat index at 93 degrees. The entire time I had the 350 on and was reading a 1426 page ePub book at my normal pace. The reader was inside a Case Logic padded case during the test. In retrospect I probably should have removed it from this case as it is heavily padded and thus provides some degree of insulation to the back and sides. But I did not want to drop my 350 naked onto concrete!

I read for about 40 minutes before I became aware that the 350 might be slowing down as far as page turn speed. By the end of the hour the slow down was indeed quite noticeable. I came back inside and did my best to time the page turning speed with a stopwatch, though I found that difficult. But my best guess is that from initial finger contact to begin the swipe through the page turn was appx. 1.5 seconds. I was doing very fast swipes. The page turns were slow enough that the process of inverting the screen was extremely visible. That is, the screen turns black with light lettering then turns light with black lettering for the new page. The black screen seemed to last quite a while. I'm not sure what a normal speed is when page turning, but it takes considerably less time.

After completing my test I found this thread which seems to describe the same issue, though I obviously have not read through all 200 postings.

However, I can live with 1.5 second page turns when in the heat as I will seldom be reading in that temperature. No other slow down or erratic behavior was noticed. At worst, I find this to be a very minor issue. AFAIC, this is really a non-issue for Kindles and Sonys with Pearl screens. It is no more than a minor inconvenience that has been blown way out of proportion by this forum and other forums like MobileRead.


----------



## RamTheHammer

w5jck said:


> However, I can live with 1.5 second page turns when in the heat as I will seldom be reading in that temperature. No other slow down or erratic behavior was noticed. At worst, I find this to be a very minor issue. AFAIC, this is really a non-issue for Kindles and Sonys with Pearl screens. It is no more than a minor inconvenience that has been blown way out of proportion by this forum and other forums like MobileRead.


While it may not be a problem for some, I find it VERY distracting and it interupts my reading flow. Rather than lost in a book I am drawn back to reality by the slow page turns.


----------



## frazzledglispa

While I agree that it isn't the end of the world, and personally I don't tend to read in bright sunlight, when on the train I always sit on the side away from the sun, and I rarely travel by car, I think it is an issue to be dealt with by Amazon.

Most of us who have called about this problem have been told by customer service that this is the first time they have heard about it. I probably don't need to exchange my Kindle, but the more people who advise Amazon that there is a problem, the more likely they are to know about it, and to develop a fix - even if that fix is going back to the manufacturer of their screens and saying - you have a problem.

If the problem affects users of Sony readers with Pearl screens, then that will eventually help them as well.

That's my hope anyway


----------



## DD

w5jck said:


> ...AFAIC, this is really a non-issue for Kindles and Sonys with Pearl screens. It is no more than a minor inconvenience that has been blown way out of proportion by this forum and other forums like MobileRead.


Well, now, that is probably a matter of opinion.

A normal page turn on the new K3 takes about 1/2 second. My slowdown, as closely as I could measure was taking 2 seconds or more from next page click to new page. That may not seem like a lot on paper, but it is a huge difference when one is reading. It was so long that I could read the whole top line and part of the second line in white on black text.

I call that more than a minor inconvenience but that's just my subjective opinion.


----------



## PraiseGod13

w5jck, you are certainly entitled to your opinion, but I have to totally disagree with your statement that the slow page turn issue has been blown out of proportion by this forum.  My K3 takes more than 6 times longer to turn a page when I am in bright light than it takes when reading indoors.  This is not only irritating/annoying... it makes my reading experience choppy and unpleasant.  It's like having someone stop you and interrupt you at the end of every single page you read.  I think you would find that very annoying after a very short time.... it certainly is to me.  If that wouldn't bother you, then that is wonderful.  But please don't accuse me of blowing my problem with a defective Kindle out of proportion.  It is more than just an inconvenience to me.


----------



## lanfearl

PraiseGod13 said:


> w5jck, you are certainly entitled to your opinion, but I have to totally disagree with your statement that the slow page turn issue has been blown out of proportion by this forum. My K3 takes more than 6 times longer to turn a page when I am in bright light than it takes when reading indoors. This is not only irritating/annoying... it makes my reading experience choppy and unpleasant. It's like having someone stop you and interrupt you at the end of every single page you read. I think you would find that very annoying after a very short time.... it certainly is to me. If that wouldn't bother you, then that is wonderful. But please don't accuse me of blowing my problem with a defective Kindle out of proportion. It is more than just an inconvenience to me.


No one accused you specifically. There is no need to get so defensive.

With that said.. you were reading outside for an hour before you even noticed the issue. My K3 changes to slow page turns within 45 seconds of being outside in the sun. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## PraiseGod13

lanfearl said:


> No one accused you specifically. There is no need to get so defensive.


Since w5jck made the statement that this forum specifically had blown the slow page turns in the sun out of proportion.... and I am a member of this forum who has been posting about this very problem.... I would say that the accusation did specifically include me. Did it single me out... did it specifically name me... no.... and I didn't say that it did.
If I came across as being defensive then I apologize. I didn't feel defensive... what I felt I was doing was defending my statements concerning the slow page turn/defective issue and defending my opinions based on my experiences with my defective K3. Defending your opinion/position and being defensive are not the same thing.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Since w5jck made the statement that this forum specifically had blown the slow page turns in the sun out of proportion.... and I am a member of this forum who has been posting about this very problem.... I would say that the accusation did specifically include me. Did it single me out... did it specifically name me... no.... and I didn't say that it did.
> If I came across as being defensive then I apologize. I didn't feel defensive... what I felt I was doing was defending my statements concerning the slow page turn/defective issue and defending my opinions based on my experiences with my defective K3. Defending your opinion/position and being defensive are not the same thing.


I understand what you're saying, PG. I felt that w5jck was referring to me as a member of this forum also. But, as you said, everyone is entitled to an opinion.

It's 10:20 here on the East coast. Did the CS specialist call you back yet??


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> I understand what you're saying, PG. I felt that w5jck was referring to me as a member of this forum also. But, as you said, everyone is entitled to an opinion.
> 
> It's 10:20 here on the East coast. Did the CS specialist call you back yet??


I did not ever get a call from the CS specialist... but I called KCS once again and talked to a very nice guy who is sending a replacement - new - overnight and it should be here tomorrow. He did say that even in the first 30 days, Amazon does retain the option to send refurbished replacements. But, at this time they do have new ones designated to be used as replacements and that is what I will be receiving. I'll transfer only one book this time and then I'll check it out. 
I really appreciate your understanding. I felt an intelligent/thoughtful response was called for..... and that was my intent.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> I did not ever get a call from the CS specialist... but I called KCS once again and talked to a very nice guy who is sending a replacement - new - overnight and it should be here tomorrow. He did say that even in the first 30 days, Amazon does retain the option to send refurbished replacements. But, at this time they do have new ones designated to be used as replacements and that is what I will be receiving. I'll transfer only one book this time and then I'll check it out.
> I really appreciate your understanding. I felt an intelligent/thoughtful response was called for..... and that was my intent.


Well, I'm glad you got some action. I can't wait to see how the replacement works out. I'm going to bed now and I will say an extra prayer for you.

I'm dying here without a Kindle!!!!!!!! (Well, maybe not dying, but I'm feeling a little like a drama queen here.)  My husband says I'm whining a lot.....I want my Kindle!!!!! I'm hoping to hear that one of the next batches being shipped does not have the problem.


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> I'm dying here without a Kindle!!!!!!!! (Well, maybe not dying, but I'm feeling a little like a drama queen here.)  My husband says I'm whining a lot.....I want my Kindle!!!!!


You're not whining..... you're suffering from Kindle Withdrawl!!


----------



## keitho1981

It's not just sun, it's any somewhat bright light. So annoying. This is my first Kindle, and during my first session of reading my first downloaded book, the page refreshes slowed to about a second. I was just lying in bed with my bedside lamp on it. After reading this board I did a test. It sped up after 15 minutes or so of being in sleep. Then I put it near the light again to read and shortly thereafter the problem started again. I think I'll just return it and reorder when this problem has been fixed. Do I even need to call CS to do anything, or can I just return due to defect online (so I don't have to pay shipping)? Thanks....


----------



## DD

keitho1981 said:


> It's not just sun, it's any somewhat bright light. So annoying. This is my first Kindle, and during my first session of reading my first downloaded book, the page refreshes slowed to about a second. I was just lying in bed with my bedside lamp on it. After reading this board I did a test. It sped up after 15 minutes or so of being in sleep. Then I put it near the light again to read and shortly thereafter the problem started again. I think I'll just return it and reorder when this problem has been fixed. Do I even need to call CS to do anything, or can I just return due to defect online (so I don't have to pay shipping)? Thanks....


Yes, you can do it through the 'return items' button next to your order listing. It might be a good idea to call CS when you have time and let them know what happened. Maybe the more people that let them know, the sooner Amazon will acknowledge that there is a problem.


----------



## PraiseGod13

keitho1981 said:


> It's not just sun, it's any somewhat bright light. So annoying. This is my first Kindle, and during my first session of reading my first downloaded book, the page refreshes slowed to about a second. I was just lying in bed with my bedside lamp on it. After reading this board I did a test. It sped up after 15 minutes or so of being in sleep. Then I put it near the light again to read and shortly thereafter the problem started again. I think I'll just return it and reorder when this problem has been fixed. Do I even need to call CS to do anything, or can I just return due to defect online (so I don't have to pay shipping)? Thanks....


So sorry that you're having trouble with yours too.... but I really appreciate your info. Every time we hear about another K3 owner's experience of slow page turn-itis it adds to our knowledge base. I would second what DD said and encourage you to let Kindle CS know what you've experienced with your defective unit. Request that they pass the info on to the developers and maybe we'll be one step closer to a fix for whatever is causing this issue.


----------



## Cloysterpete

keitho1981 said:


> It's not just sun, it's any somewhat bright light. So annoying. This is my first Kindle, and during my first session of reading my first downloaded book, the page refreshes slowed to about a second. I was just lying in bed with my bedside lamp on it. After reading this board I did a test. It sped up after 15 minutes or so of being in sleep. Then I put it near the light again to read and shortly thereafter the problem started again. I think I'll just return it and reorder when this problem has been fixed. Do I even need to call CS to do anything, or can I just return due to defect online (so I don't have to pay shipping)? Thanks....


See mine stays speedy when I read under the lamp, which I do every night, I even held it up to the bulb to see if it would slow down but and it stayed quick. I'm waiting for a sunny day to actually test mine again, since the 9th I've only found one opportunity to test it in the sun and it slowed down but probably not enough for me to go through the hassle of replacing it.

But to put it in perspective I read in the sun for maybe 1% of the total time I read my Kindle, plus I'm a slow reader and read on font size 1 so it take me a few minutes to read down to the bottom of the page so an extra second delay there isn't really gonna kill me is it, sure it's annoying but not a dealbreaker for me.

Today I have a different problem, damn Kindle is so cold i'm going to have to warm it up somewhere before I use it, maybe i'll have to keep it in it's case as picking up freezing plastic is not very nice compared to a print book lol.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> You're not whining..... you're suffering from Kindle Withdrawl!!


That's it!


----------



## BruceS

When, and if, I ever see the sun again, I will try to take mine outside and test it as well.

I am a retired software developer and I always wanted all the information from users I could get before I tried to solve a problem.


----------



## PraiseGod13

BruceS said:


> When, and if, I ever see the sun again, I will try to take mine outside and test it as well.
> 
> I am a retired software developer and I always wanted all the information from users I could get before I tried to solve a problem.


Thanks so much BruceS!! And I really appreciate knowing that our "info gathering" will be helpful for CS and "the developers" like we hoped. Here's hoping you got one of the good units!!


----------



## Cloysterpete

Found a bit of strong light to test in it and it was ok, I'll test again next time I can get a couple of hours of sun. If I encounter the slow-down again i'll post a vid that doesn't bob all over the place and maybe even without my finger in the way lol.


----------



## DD

Cloysterpete said:


> Found a bit of strong light to test in it and it was ok, I'll test again next time I can get a couple of hours of sun. If I encounter the slow-down again i'll post a vid that doesn't bob all over the place and maybe even without my finger in the way lol.


This is faster than mine was but I don't think it is normal to see the black screen for that long. I never saw that much black screen with the K1 or K2 and the K3 advertises faster page turns. However, if mine was this fast, I might be able to live with that.

I tested mine under an indoor "Ott" lamp. It did get slower like yours. It is much worse outdoors on a sunny day.


----------



## KindleMom

I'm wondering what exactly this slow page turn is because maybe I have it all of the time...?  When I turn a page, for about a long second I can read the next page in white lettering.  It's not that long, I can read maybe the first line or two so maybe a second and a half.  But it doesn't make any difference where I am reading - my Kindle always does this so I figured it's normal.  Is that not normal?

I just saw the video posted and mine's much slower than that but it has nothing to do with heat or light.  It's like that all of the time.  So maybe mine's not "normal?"

On another note, my Kindle crashed last night when I opened the browser. I clicked on one of the provided links (twitter) and it froze - I didn't even try to click on anything and the page never loaded.  It took several times of holding the start button for a minute or more to reset. I thought I'd killed it for a few minutes.  

Since I have a smart phone, I think I'll stay away from the Kindle browser from now on.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Hey, PG! I just wanted to wish you good luck with your replacement when it comes today!


----------



## frazzledglispa

Hey Kindlemom, did you see the videos I posted a few pages back - one shows my normal speed and one shows the speed in the sun. The normal speed is pretty quick, you could compare it against yours and if yours is significantly slower you might want to call Kindle support. You don't have a book that is stuck indexing do you?


----------



## KindleMom

Frazzled, I'll check your video and also check for indexing books.  I have to get to work so it'll probably be during my lunch hour.  

I'll report back later.  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DD

KindleMom said:


> I'm wondering what exactly this slow page turn is because maybe I have it all of the time...? When I turn a page, for about a long second I can read the next page in white lettering. It's not that long, I can read maybe the first line or two so maybe a second and a half. But it doesn't make any difference where I am reading - my Kindle always does this so I figured it's normal. Is that not normal?
> 
> I just saw the video posted and mine's much slower than that but it has nothing to do with heat or light. It's like that all of the time. So maybe mine's not "normal?"
> 
> On another note, my Kindle crashed last night when I opened the browser. I clicked on one of the provided links (twitter) and it froze - I didn't even try to click on anything and the page never loaded. It took several times of holding the start button for a minute or more to reset. I thought I'd killed it for a few minutes.
> 
> Since I have a smart phone, I think I'll stay away from the Kindle browser from now on.


I hate to break this to you but those page turns are not normal. I don't know what's causing yours. From what people here are writing, I'm starting to suspect there are several possible causes.


----------



## larryb52

KindleMom said:


> I'm wondering what exactly this slow page turn is because maybe I have it all of the time...? When I turn a page, for about a long second I can read the next page in white lettering. It's not that long, I can read maybe the first line or two so maybe a second and a half. But it doesn't make any difference where I am reading - my Kindle always does this so I figured it's normal. Is that not normal?
> 
> I just saw the video posted and mine's much slower than that but it has nothing to do with heat or light. It's like that all of the time. So maybe mine's not "normal?"
> 
> On another note, my Kindle crashed last night when I opened the browser. I clicked on one of the provided links (twitter) and it froze - I didn't even try to click on anything and the page never loaded. It took several times of holding the start button for a minute or more to reset. I thought I'd killed it for a few minutes.
> 
> Since I have a smart phone, I think I'll stay away from the Kindle browser from now on.


did you get the 3.0.1 update?


----------



## paxxus

Cloysterpete said:


> Found a bit of strong light to test in it and it was ok, I'll test again next time I can get a couple of hours of sun. If I encounter the slow-down again i'll post a vid that doesn't bob all over the place and maybe even without my finger in the way lol.


I'm not sure I understand. Is this a video of your Kindle when it is supposedly "slow"?

My K3 is permanently about 1.3 times slower than what your video shows. I did at one point notice that it got even slower, but I guess it was indexing or something. I have tried to warm my K3 under a lamp (it got quite hot!), but it didn't affect the speed. Haven't had the opportunity to expose it to direct sunlight.

My K3 page turn speed (which, as I said, is slower than what your video shows) doesn't bother me at all, since it is comparable to how long time it takes to flip a page in a normal book. At this point I wouldn't dream of retuning my K3 over such a small issue. Love it! But I will test it in direct sunlight when the weather allows - if it gets like 4 times slower I might reconsider.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Well, I just got a call from a Kindle rep, calling "on behalf" of the person I spoke to yesterday, she wanted to make sure that I had the wifi turned on so that they could send a signal to my kindle so that they could pull some info from it so that they could try to diagnose the problem. She didn't know anything other than that.


----------



## Atunah

Got K3 #4 and its charging right now so I have to test sun later. This one again like my first one has those fuzzy powdery feeling buttons, has a red spot on a letter and when you rub the keyboard with the fingers it leaves fuzzy stuff. I can't explain very well, but unlike the buttons on #2 and #3, these look unfinished. Not smooth, no paint on them. I am worried those are the ones that wear off easy. 

I think if my last one didn't have the back cover sinking in on the bottom, I would just keep it and deal with the slow pages. Every Kindle so far had some issue as far as manufacturing goes.  

Its updating to 3.01 right now so it will be a while before I can take it out. Those keys are just messy looking. I wonder how many others got those buttons like that. Out of 4 kindles, 2 had those. 

I am about to slam my head on the desk. 

I'll check back later to compare the page turns in sun with the other one.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Wow, you just can't win! The buttons have been fine on both of mine - just the slow page turns in the sun. I guess I should count my blessings!

I hope this one at least doesn't have that problem! Good luck!


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> Got K3 #4 and its charging right now so I have to test sun later. This one again like my first one has those fuzzy powdery feeling buttons, has a red spot on a letter and when you rub the keyboard with the fingers it leaves fuzzy stuff. I can't explain very well, but unlike the buttons on #2 and #3, these look unfinished. Not smooth, no paint on them. I am worried those are the ones that wear off easy.
> 
> I think if my last one didn't have the back cover sinking in on the bottom, I would just keep it and deal with the slow pages. Every Kindle so far had some issue as far as manufacturing goes.
> 
> Its updating to 3.01 right now so it will be a while before I can take it out. Those keys are just messy looking. I wonder how many others got those buttons like that. Out of 4 kindles, 2 had those.
> 
> I am about to slam my head on the desk.
> 
> I'll check back later to compare the page turns in sun with the other one.


No paint on them That's just not right. Poor you. I'm so sorry. Don't hurt yourself, though!


----------



## Atunah

I mean the letters are on it, the material of the buttons itself feels and looks fuzzy, powdery. There is already gunk around some of the keys just from using it. I don't know if it is rubbing my skin, or the buttons. Since there is a red spot on the w, I guess it was used? How else would there be red on it. I tried getting it off but it won't. The keys just feel like there is a layer of powder on them, but its not. Its really hard to describe. Surely I can't be the only one getting 2 kindles with these buttons. There is no spray of paint on them like the other 2 I had. 

Just don't know what to do now. I wish I had my oberon cover before next week so I can see if I can deal with the caving cover on the old one to get better buttons and deal with the slow pages.  . I am done with getting replacements, they probably will cut me off anyway at this point.

As soon as I see a green light on it I take it outside, its sunny and hot here, so good test. Don't have even close the amount of books on it though so I don't know if that adds to the page turns. My old one has like 1200 or so books on it. 

hmpf


----------



## Skydog

Also in the same boat, I have been talking with a second-level Amazon tech specialist.  They know that some have an issue with the slow refresh rate and tell me their developers are working on it.  I was asked to leave my wireless on yesterday in order to have my logs pulled.  The more information they collect the better to solve the problem.

Amazon has always been great about resolving problems and providing excellent customer service - I am confident that will be the case here.  There are bound to be some bugs with a release in such large quantities.


----------



## KindleMom

Frazzled, I checked and my Kindle is like your "slow" video but even a bit slower. But it is consistently this way - not only in sunlight or when heated. In sunlight, it doesn't get worse. Honestly, it doesn't really bother me. If it weren't for this forum, I wouldn't know anything was wrong. I know the page turns are supposed to be faster than other Kindles, but I don't really care about page turns.

As for indexing, my Kindle is not indexing. So if my Kindle crashes again, _that _will make me want a new one. My K1 was a little buggy and I always regretted not sending back and getting a perfect one. It still works fine, but I was never able to use the browser on that one. Being an experimental feature, I probably shouldn't expect more.

Maybe there isn't a perfect Kindle...


----------



## Cloysterpete

pax - that vid is the fastest mine gets (more than fast enough for me), it was only in the sun for like 15 minutes so it didn't slow down. But i'll test again if I find a sunny spell.


----------



## frazzledglispa

Kindlemom, that is frustrating. My K1 changes pages faster than that slow video, so if yours is slower than that then it isn't right. I know you said that it doesn't bother you that much, but you might want to get it replaced. You are missing out on one of the great things about the K3.

Totally up to you of course, but I would think about it


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay... latest update from Iowa.  I was gone all day and just got home and my K3 replacement is here.  It had 1/2 charge but we were totally losing our sunlight (we have a high hill directly behind our house to the west) so I took the replacement and went down the road to the only patch of indirect sunlight that we had left.  The page turns were already noticeably slowing down and I had the black screen with white lettering that was easily readable in between page turns.  My K1 turned pages MUCH faster than this!!  Anyway.... I'm not encouraged but I have it charging fully right now and I'll then get 3.0.1 uploaded and we'll see.  We have rain in the forecast for the next two days.... so hopefully in there somewhere we'll have a little sun so I can give it a complete test.  Otherwise I'll try it on Monday.  I'm not going to spend any time downloading books to it at this point.... I'll wait and see if I'll be keeping it first.
    I was so glad to read that the engineers are gathering info and are working on the problem!!  I had promised my son's girlfriend that I would buy her a K3 for her birthday in October.... but we're not going to order one until we know this issue has been corrected.
    Atunah.... I'm so sorry to hear about your latest replacement.  On both of the units that I've had... my buttons have been fine... not spongy/fuzzy.... so if yours are... then something is definitely wrong.
    I am not going to settle for slower page turns than I had with my K1..... that would be going backwards.


----------



## larryb52

I just got the repurchased k3 wifi & it's still chging & the sun is gone but will test tomorrow update is on, I only loaded 3 books from my archived so indexing should done...btw how can you tell when indexing is done


----------



## Atunah

larryb52 said:


> I just got the repurchased k3 wifi & it's still chging & the sun is gone but will test tomorrow update is on, I only loaded 3 books from my archived so indexing should done...btw how can you tell when indexing is done


search for a weird name, or I use pppp from home page. It will tell you if there are any not indexed yet in the results


----------



## Kathy

I flew home today and was sitting in the window seat. I was in the direct sunlight and it was really hot coming through the window. We were on the runway forever, so the air wasn't cooling down the airplane. I thought this would be a perfect time to test mine again. I let the direct sunlight shine down on it through the window. I had it in the direct sunlight and heat for at least 30 minutes and then in the direct sunlight for another 45 minutes. The K3 was getting pretty hot, but no problem with the page turn. I was thrilled.









I'll test again this weekend in the sunny Florida weather. That should be a great test.


----------



## larryb52

well one thing that has not been mentioned is humidity, normally here in Md it's usually humid but not right now , so tomorrow tho high of 82 expected no real humidity so all I can do is stand in the sunlight, I'll try it through the bedroom window early am than later on the porch afternoon, I'll see what I get...


----------



## lindnet

Ok, I have a new report.  Up until now, I had only noticed the slow-downs when I was outside.  I didn't have to have sunlight on the K3, just outdoor light.  And it could be quite cool outside, but it still happened.

Just now I was reading in my chair with a floor lamp on.  It took quite awhile longer than it does outside (about 10-15 minutes instead of 2 to 5).  But they started the long black flash and the slow-downs, just like when I'm outside!  All this time I assumed it was something to do with the sun.  But I wasn't even by a window, it was just a lamp with a regular bulb in it.  The K3 wasn't very close to the lamp, so no temperature issue.

Weird.  

I have been trying to decide whether to just deal with it and hope they can fix it with an update, call them and try a replacement, or just send it back like DD did and order later when I know they've fixed it.  I still don't know what to do.  The problem is that I really enjoy reading on it and I hate to send it back.  I'm afraid a replacement would just do the same thing.  And if they fix the problem after my 30 days is up, I'd probably end up with a refurb, if they would even exchange it.

I hate decisions!

Edited to add.....no humidity here.  

Kathy, you give me hope, thanks for the post!


----------



## DD

Kathy said:


> I flew home today and was sitting in the window seat. I was in the direct sunlight and it was really hot coming through the window. We were on the runway forever, so the air wasn't cooling down the airplane. I thought this would be a perfect time to test mine again. I let the direct sunlight shine down on it through the window. I had it in the direct sunlight and heat for at least 30 minutes and then in the direct sunlight for another 45 minutes. The K3 was getting pretty hot, but no problem with the page turn. I was thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll test again this weekend in the sunny Florida weather. That should be a great test.


Yay, Kathy!!!! I'm so happy that you got a good one. It gives me hope that there are some good ones out there.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Ok, I have a new report. Up until now, I had only noticed the slow-downs when I was outside. I didn't have to have sunlight on the K3, just outdoor light. And it could be quite cool outside, but it still happened.
> 
> Just now I was reading in my chair with a floor lamp on. It took quite awhile longer than it does outside (about 10-15 minutes instead of 2 to 5). But they started the long black flash and the slow-downs, just like when I'm outside! All this time I assumed it was something to do with the sun. But I wasn't even by a window, it was just a lamp with a regular bulb in it. The K3 wasn't very close to the lamp, so no temperature issue.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> I have been trying to decide whether to just deal with it and hope they can fix it with an update, call them and try a replacement, or just send it back like DD did and order later when I know they've fixed it. I still don't know what to do. The problem is that I really enjoy reading on it and I hate to send it back. I'm afraid a replacement would just do the same thing. And if they fix the problem after my 30 days is up, I'd probably end up with a refurb, if they would even exchange it.
> 
> I hate decisions!
> 
> Edited to add.....no humidity here.
> 
> Kathy, you give me hope, thanks for the post!


I had a similar experience before I sent mine back. I was reading in my chair under an Ott reading lamp. It has pretty bright light and I had the page turn slow down.


----------



## PraiseGod13

lindnet said:


> Ok, I have a new report. Up until now, I had only noticed the slow-downs when I was outside. I didn't have to have sunlight on the K3, just outdoor light. And it could be quite cool outside, but it still happened.
> 
> Just now I was reading in my chair with a floor lamp on. It took quite awhile longer than it does outside (about 10-15 minutes instead of 2 to 5). But they started the long black flash and the slow-downs, just like when I'm outside! All this time I assumed it was something to do with the sun. But I wasn't even by a window, it was just a lamp with a regular bulb in it. The K3 wasn't very close to the lamp, so no temperature issue.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> I have been trying to decide whether to just deal with it and hope they can fix it with an update, call them and try a replacement, or just send it back like DD did and order later when I know they've fixed it. I still don't know what to do. The problem is that I really enjoy reading on it and I hate to send it back. I'm afraid a replacement would just do the same thing. And if they fix the problem after my 30 days is up, I'd probably end up with a refurb, if they would even exchange it.
> 
> I hate decisions!


This has been one of my thoughts all along.... what's to say that this week we might have the slow page turns only in the sun.... then in a couple of weeks we start noticing it taking even longer for the page turn when we're outside.... and then it starts happening inside also like some have already experienced. If our K3s are defective.... we have no way to know how this will progress. So, even if we could tolerate the way it is slow now.... what if the problem progresses and takes 10 - 15 seconds to turn a page.....

Kathy.... I am SOOOO happy that yours is a good one. We know they exist.... and we'll get there too!


----------



## mbstone72

I have the same problem (Italy here). Noticeably slowing down when I'm outside (even not in direct sunlight), reverting back to normal speed after 20 minutes or so, once back home.
I'm not positive that a software update can solve this problem, as I can't really see how temperature can slow down kindle's software processes. 
Anyway, I would wait and see if anyone getting the update can see remarkable results.

I do really like K3, in spite of this, better than other readers I've got. I actually can survive with slowing page-turns, but I'm afraid that the problem could somehow worsen when it's too late.

Angelo


----------



## PraiseGod13

Welcome, Angelo!  Sorry to hear that you have the slow page turn issue also.... but we're really happy to have you with us.  The K3 is awesome.... that's why we're so determined to make sure we get one that isn't defective.  For most of us... the problem doesn't seem to be caused by heat, so you're right.  It even happens to people indoors.... in air conditioning.... using a lamp to read by.  For most of us, it seems to be related to light, but we're not the technicians/engineers/developers so we're just trying to gather information to help them find a solution.  Amazon CS is the best... and they will make this right for us.


----------



## lindnet

PraiseGod13 said:


> This has been one of my thoughts all along.... what's to say that this week we might have the slow page turns only in the sun.... then in a couple of weeks we start noticing it taking even longer for the page turn when we're outside.... and then it starts happening inside also like some have already experienced. If our K3s are defective.... we have no way to know how this will progress. So, even if we could tolerate the way it is slow now.... what if the problem progresses and takes 10 - 15 seconds to turn a page.....


Wow, when you put it like that, it helps my decision. I had almost talked myself into just dealing with it. Now I'm thinking about returning it before the 30 days. You still haven't decided for sure about the replacement one, right?


----------



## PraiseGod13

lindnet said:


> Wow, when you put it like that, it helps my decision. I had almost talked myself into just dealing with it. Now I'm thinking about returning it before the 30 days. You still haven't decided for sure about the replacement one, right?


Don't know about my replacement #1 yet.... we've had storms most of the night and looking at the weather radar, they'll continue for at least this morning. I'm hoping for a break before the next round of storms comes through. First patch of bright light/sunlight I see... I'm heading out there. My replacement is fully charged and I'm putting 3.0.1 on it - in case KCS asks me (if I have to call them to let them know the replacement has the same problem). Right now I plan on sticking with it until I get one like Kathy's. DH assures me that defects can get worse with time in many cases so I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> This has been one of my thoughts all along.... what's to say that this week we might have the slow page turns only in the sun.... then in a couple of weeks we start noticing it taking even longer for the page turn when we're outside.... and then it starts happening inside also like some have already experienced. If our K3s are defective.... we have no way to know how this will progress. So, even if we could tolerate the way it is slow now.... what if the problem progresses and takes 10 - 15 seconds to turn a page.....
> 
> Kathy.... I am SOOOO happy that yours is a good one. We know they exist.... and we'll get there too!


Exactly what I was thinking. I'm afraid if you start out with problems they'll only get worse.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Atunah, were you able to try your latest replacement in the sun yet?  Hope it's okay for you!!


----------



## sideseal

I too experienced slow page turns in the sun.  I live in Texas and the temperature was 95.  The slow pages turns started after about 2-3 mins.  I then tried it in the evening, in the shade, with a temp of about 84.  I didn't notice any slow down.  I called CS, but was willing to just blame it on the high temps.

Well, I'm on a business trip in Ohio and the temp is about 75.  I went out in direct sunlight and sure enough, the slow page turns started.  I moved to the shade and the page turn speed started to get better.  Back inside, page turns were back to normal.

I called CS and she give the bit about engineering is working on it, etc....  I pushed for a replacement and she said if I wanted to try it, then that was my choice.  New kindle will be here tues.  I'll post an update then.


----------



## lindnet

Well, I just had the page turns slow down reading in my bedroom, where it was totally dark except for a tiny bedside lamp that wasn't even shining on the Kindle.  I'm starting to wonder if the slow downs will happen anyway, but are just triggered more quickly by more light.

So they say engineering is working on it.  I wonder what that actually means.  Will they be replacing all of our K3's?  Do they really think they can fix it with a software update?  And what ever did happen with update 3.0.2??

This whole thing is just bugging the heck out of me.


----------



## mkgtu

Have had my Kindle 3 for about twelve days and had no page turn issues till just yesterday and again today. In my case, not reading the sun. Happens indoors in normal situations where it had not happened at all for the first ten days. Like others, hard reset helps for a while. Putting it to sleep, or resting it has helped temporarily. But the problem tends to recur after the unit has been in use again for a while.

But it's interesting that this problem took ten days to show up. Maybe stuff just wears out very quickly. And maybe not. I received a white Kindle yesterday, which I wanted to compare with the graphite. (Result: I prefer the graphite) Anyway . . . this new Kindle developed the page turn issue almost immediately! Both units are updated to firmware version 3.0.1

I'll probably call CS to make them aware of the issue, then order another graphite unit to see if that's any better.


----------



## runtmms

Good news, maybe. I managed to get my slow turns in the sun problem escalated. Today, I got a phone call from CS saying that 3.0.2 was available and should solve the problem. Sure enough, an "Early Preview" of 3.0.2 is available on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-2?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529700&qid=1284838814&sr=1-2

I updated and went and read in the sun for about 15 minutes. Granted it's only 70 degrees F out today, but my performance was better than it has ever been in the sun.

FYI, I'm going by memory here, but the update seemed to take noticeably longer to apply than 3.0.1. I did wonder more than once if I'd managed to completely lock up my Kindle while waiting for the update to finish.

Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer, so I'll test again. I'd love to hear if this update helps anyone else.

-M


----------



## lindnet

I kinda hesitate to say this, but I think they may have fixed it with the 3.0.2 update.  I went outside, waited for the sun to come out from behind the clouds, and read with direct sunlight on the K3 for over 10 minutes.  It usually took 2 or 3 minutes for it to start slowing down.  The Kindle was getting very warm to the touch, but no slow downs that I could see.  

I'll keep experimenting and report back, but this would be so cool if it's really fixed!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> I kinda hesitate to say this, but I think they may have fixed it with the 3.0.2 update. I went outside, waited for the sun to come out from behind the clouds, and read with direct sunlight on the K3 for over 10 minutes. It usually took 2 or 3 minutes for it to start slowing down. The Kindle was getting very warm to the touch, but no slow downs that I could see.
> 
> I'll keep experimenting and report back, but this would be so cool if it's really fixed!





runtmms said:


> Good news, maybe. I managed to get my slow turns in the sun problem escalated. Today, I got a phone call from CS saying that 3.0.2 was available and should solve the problem. Sure enough, an "Early Preview" of 3.0.2 is available on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-2?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529700&qid=1284838814&sr=1-2
> 
> I updated and went and read in the sun for about 15 minutes. Granted it's only 70 degrees F out today, but my performance was better than it has ever been in the sun.
> 
> FYI, I'm going by memory here, but the update seemed to take noticeably longer to apply than 3.0.1. I did wonder more than once if I'd managed to completely lock up my Kindle while waiting for the update to finish.
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer, so I'll test again. I'd love to hear if this update helps anyone else.
> 
> -M


Oh, if this is truly the fix, it is music to my ears! I can't wait to hear more reports so that I can reorder the otherwise fabulous K3!


----------



## George22

I installed 3.02 firmware and run again the heat test with hair dryer I mentioned in this thread. It looks very promising, I see no slowdown now, so it seems to be fixed in my case.   I cannot test it in the sun, it is rather cold and cloudy weather here.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks so much to those of you who are posting with your slow page turn issues. I'm convinced that Amazon will get to the bottom of this.... and maybe our 3.0.2 update will do it.









The 3.0.1 update downloaded very quickly.... this new one is saying that it will take almost 40 minutes to complete. If it works, I don't care how long it takes! Totally storming here today so I won't be able to check and see if the update helps. Counting on the rest of you to let me know what you think once you have the update installed.


----------



## laura99

Thanks for posting! I just did a quick pre-test since I have not seen the slowdown since last weekend. Slowed down in only 5 pages! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## lindnet

The update didn't take any longer to install on mine than the 3.0.1 did.  

Another update......I sat in the sun as long as I could stand it and still no slow downs!  I think my K3 is sunburned now.    After that, I sat in the shade outside, which also used to slow it down.  Nothing.  By George, I think they've got it!


----------



## frazzledglispa

Updating now, thanks lindnet!


----------



## PraiseGod13

lindnet said:


> The update didn't take any longer to install on mine than the 3.0.1 did.
> 
> Another update......I sat in the sun as long as I could stand it and still no slow downs! I think my K3 is sunburned now.  After that, I sat in the shade outside, which also used to slow it down. Nothing. By George, I think they've got it!


Thanks so much Linda.... and by the way.... LOVE your "young Elvis" avatar!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay... I had successfully installed 3.0.1... but I waited the 40 min for 3.0.2 to install the same way... ejected my Kindle from my computer... went to my menu but Update your Kindle is still in gray.  When I went back and reconnected my K3 to my computer, it says 3.0.2 is already there.  What did I do wrong?  I saved it to my Kindle.... does it need to be dragged into a folder... and, if so, which one??  Obviously not music or audible....  I am so technology challenged!!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> The update didn't take any longer to install on mine than the 3.0.1 did.
> 
> Another update......I sat in the sun as long as I could stand it and still no slow downs! I think my K3 is sunburned now.  After that, I sat in the shade outside, which also used to slow it down. Nothing. By George, I think they've got it!


Oh, oh, oh!!! Now do I reorder now or exercise some patience just to be sure. But I don't have much patience!!!

Those who have tried the new software fix, do you have white, graphite, 3G, Wi-fi only? I wonder if it makes any difference?


----------



## laura99

Installed the 3.02 update, it had two steps, but did not take long at all. I sat in the sun for a quite a bit longer than my pre-test and no slow downs. I was too hot, so I left it sitting there for another 5 minutes, and still no slow downs.

Now that I am back inside, I swear I am see an very quick flash of the text after each page turn. Or maybe better described as almost a stutter. Not sure if I am loosing my mind (or maybe too much sun ). 

Edit - I have the graphite 3G Kindle


----------



## frazzledglispa

Well, I am updated. I went out and read in direct sunlight for about 10 minutes (My Kindle normally slows in under 5 minutes) and it did not slow. Now, granted, it is only in the mid 60's today, but the sun is bright, and the kindle definitely began to feel warm in my hand. I will test again to-morrow when it is warmer, and again on Monday, standing in my companies parking lot (where previous tests were done.)

For now, however, I am going to give a provisional yippee, and download the rest of my books.

PG, if you go to the settings page does it say that your version is Kindle 3.0.1?


----------



## PraiseGod13

frazzledglispa said:


> PG, if you go to the settings page does it say that your version is Kindle 3.0.1?


Yes, I had updated to 3.0.1. After 3.0.2 completes downloading... do I need to do a step after that other than ejecting my Kindle from my computer? Thanks so much!


----------



## frazzledglispa

So after you downloaded the 3.0.2 update file to your computer, you copied the file onto the Kindle before ejecting? Then after you ejected you went to Settings and hit menu and Update Your Kindle is grayed out?

If that is the case I am stumped. Maybe try restarting the Kindle?


----------



## PraiseGod13

frazzledglispa said:


> So after you downloaded the 3.0.2 update file to your computer, you copied the file onto the Kindle before ejecting? Then after you ejected you went to Settings and hit menu and Update Your Kindle is grayed out?
> 
> If that is the case I am stumped. Maybe try restarting the Kindle?


When I began downloading the update... It asked me where to save it. I had my K3 plugged in using the USB and that was one of my options... so I told it to save it to J: Kindle.
Thanks again!


----------



## frazzledglispa

Maybe try deleting the file from the kindle, then eject it, then reconnect the Kindle and redownload the file - maybe the file didn't download properly


----------



## lindnet

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks so much Linda.... and by the way.... LOVE your "young Elvis" avatar!


Thanks! I'm a big fan.

When I downloaded the update, I let it save into my Downloads folder in My Documents. Then I plugged my K3 in and copied it to the root directory on the K3. In other words, if the Kindle shows up in Windows Explorer as the E (or J) drive, just copy the update straight to that drive, not into any of the folders. I would download it to the computer first, then copy it, like the instructions say to do. Then when you eject the drive from the computer and go to Settings and hit the Menu button, the Update button should be lit up.

DD, mine is a wi-fi only.

I've been reading outdoors ever since I installed. No slow downs AT ALL! But yes, I do see a very quick black page flash, Laura99. It's so quick, I really don't care if it was there before or not (and I can't remember if it was). I can totally live with that. It's no different outside or inside for me now.

I already emailed the Amazon feedback place and told them I think they fixed it.

PraiseGod13, maybe you should not have the Kindle plugged in yet when you download the file? I can't imagine why it would matter, but I followed the instructions on the download page and it worked for me. Are you still having trouble?


----------



## larryb52

I did do a test in the sun in the car with the windows down & after 5 minutes it did get slower, it didn't matter shade or not But I wouldn't say it was so slow I couldn't put up with it but it was slow for sure, will download & update and go out side to test, it 75 here in Maryland & hot in the sun for sure to me feel hotter...


----------



## laura99

Now that I have been back inside for a bit, looks like the flash went away, so if that only happens in the sun I am happy. If it was all the time I would rather have slow page turns in the sun! - I thought it was very distracting.

But this is just a preview fix, so they may get it even better. I admit to being very surprised this could be fixed with a software update. But I am very glad! I am heading to the beach next week


----------



## PraiseGod13

lindnet said:


> Thanks! I'm a big fan.
> 
> When I downloaded the update, I let it save into my Downloads folder in My Documents. Then I plugged my K3 in and copied it to the root directory on the K3. In other words, if the Kindle shows up in Windows Explorer as the E (or J) drive, just copy the update straight to that drive, not into any of the folders. I would download it to the computer first, then copy it, like the instructions say to do. Then when you eject the drive from the computer and go to Settings and hit the Menu button, the Update button should be lit up.
> 
> I already emailed the Amazon feedback place and told them I think they fixed it.
> 
> PraiseGod13, maybe you should not have the Kindle plugged in yet when you download the file? I can't imagine why it would matter, but I followed the instructions on the download page and it worked for me. Are you still having trouble?


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v513/staceysmith27/Animated%20gifs/******%20smilies/phew.gif
I have no idea why... but I could not get it to work from the Amazon/Help section (I needed to use our main computer and not my laptop).... tried it twice with it taking 40 min each time. Tried it again from the link here on KB and it worked in just a couple of minutes and I have the update!! Thanks to all.... don't know how I'd manage without KBs!! And, Linda... just for you....










I'll post on how the 3.0.2 update has affected my original K3 just as soon as we see the sun again......


----------



## larryb52

I applied the update & walked to where the sun is in the condo units outside is & it looks like a fix to me... no slow downs at all, now I did get marginal before but now its fine so this 'to me' looks like a fix....


----------



## CaroleC

DD said:


> Yay, Kathy!!!! I'm so happy that you got a good one. It gives me hope that there are some good ones out there.


In the same spirit (to encourage others and not to act snarky or boast), I got a good one too. Originally I did have some freezing/rebooting but that disappeared with software upgrade 3.0.1 and my K3 is now absolutely perfect. There really are perfect K3's out there and I hope those of you exchanging yours manage to get one.

My page turns outdoors in the sunshine are lightning fast. I do see the white letters on black background, but not for long enough to read even a word. These page turns are faster than what I observed on my K2i. I'd give my K3 a grade of A+++ in its present condition.

Not only that, but a book that I had really really wanted just became available for the Kindle, for only $4 too. Can't make a Kindleboards member much happier than I am right now.


----------



## PraiseGod13

larryb52 said:


> I applied the update & walked to where the sun is in the condo units outside is & it looks like a fix to me... no slow downs at all, now I did get marginal before but now its fine so this 'to me' looks like a fix....


Thank you so much for the info! We're having storms here so I have the update but can't check it to see if it helps. Sure sounds encouraging from those of you who have sunshine today. C'mon sun (won't be until tomorrow, at least according to radar) but I am so encouraged by this!!


----------



## lindnet

PraiseGod13 said:


> And, Linda... just for you....


Wow, thank you so much. That's beautiful!



DD said:


> Oh, oh, oh!!! Now do I reorder now or exercise some patience just to be sure. But I don't have much patience!!!


DD, reorder! I've been reading outside for quite awhile now. No problems at all. And you KNOW I've been posting about problems in all kinds of light! I actually kept thinking of you while I was testing it, thinking "oh, I wish DD had waited just a few more days, she'll be so happy that she can read on the Kindle again!". See? I'm still your stalker, lol!


----------



## troutguy

Updated my Kindle software to 3.0.2 today as I had been having slow page turns in the full sun as well. Read for over 30 minutes in full sun on a hot day with no slowness noted on my graphite machine! Under similar conditions with 3.0.1, huge slowdowns after only about 5 minutes.

Update available at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelg?nodeId=200529700

Problem appears to have been solved for me.


----------



## larryb52

I know you read with a ott light & my wife sews using one, so I took the reader  and read under it for maybe 10 minutes & no problems there at all...don't if that helps you at all but I thought sice that is like 'nature light' I would try it...I can see why my wife sews using it, very easy on the eyes but I'll stick to my table lamp...


----------



## Kathy

OK guys. Spent 10 hours on the boat today. I took it out and started reading and believe me there was plenty of sun and heat. Read for about 45 minutes riding down the Intracoastal Waterway and no problems. The direct sun was on it, I have the sunburn to prove it, and it was fine.









The only thing I noticed was that because the sun was so bright you can sort of see the text transition, but it was the normal quick flash that you get when turning pages. The difference was that you can see the text start the load, but it wasn't slow and I was looking for something that would be abnormal. Once I got into the book I didn't notice that.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Such good news!!  Thank goodness that the engineers at Amazon didn't think we were blowing things all out of proportion.... believed us.... determined what was wrong.... and got us a fix in such a short time!  Can't wait to try mine out in the sunshine now that I have the update.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Wow, thank you so much. That's beautiful!
> 
> DD, reorder! I've been reading outside for quite awhile now. No problems at all. And you KNOW I've been posting about problems in all kinds of light! I actually kept thinking of you while I was testing it, thinking "oh, I wish DD had waited just a few more days, she'll be so happy that she can read on the Kindle again!". See? I'm still your stalker, lol!


Ha ha ha! Yes, my stalker, you do keep an eye on me.  I think I'll be reordering Monday with Prime 1-day. I'm on vacation til Tuesday anyway. So, it could be there for me when I get home.


----------



## DD

CaroleC said:


> In the same spirit (to encourage others and not to act snarky or boast), I got a good one too. Originally I did have some freezing/rebooting but that disappeared with software upgrade 3.0.1 and my K3 is now absolutely perfect. There really are perfect K3's out there and I hope those of you exchanging yours manage to get one.
> 
> My page turns outdoors in the sunshine are lightning fast. I do see the white letters on black background, but not for long enough to read even a word. These page turns are faster than what I observed on my K2i. I'd give my K3 a grade of A+++ in its present condition.
> 
> Not only that, but a book that I had really really wanted just became available for the Kindle, for only $4 too. Can't make a Kindleboards member much happier than I am right now.


Nobody could think you're being 'snarky', Carole. It's just not in you.  I'm truly happy for you. And, now that the 3.0.2 fix seems to be working, we all may have perfect Kindles. It's a mystery to me how a software update could fix it. it seems like it could be a hardware problem, given that there are some perfect ones out there and they have the same software. But, as long as it's fixed, I don't care about the reason.


----------



## CAR

DD said:


> Nobody could think you're being 'snarky', Carole. It's just not in you.  I'm truly happy for you. And, now that the 3.0.2 fix seems to be working, we all may have perfect Kindles. It's a mystery to me how a software update could fix it. it seems like it could be a hardware problem, given that there are some perfect ones out there and they have the same software. But, as long as it's fixed, I don't care about the reason.


What is also really interesting, there have been claims the Sony Readers, with the Pearl screens had the sames slow page turns in the sun. So glad Amazon got it fixed


----------



## lindnet

I thought for sure it was hardware, too.  But, like you DD, I don't really care how they fixed it, as long as it's fixed.  I'm so relieved that I don't have to send it back.  Now I can finish downloading my books to it and get my K1 ready to sell/give away.

PraiseGod13, glad you got the update installed and I can't wait to hear how yours works in the sun.


----------



## tomatogirl

Reading all these updates of the 3.0.2 is making me so giddy! I'm so excited for you guys!!

Reading + sunshine + cold beverage of your choice = bliss


----------



## Kathy

I'm so glad that this is getting fixed. I just love the K3 so much that I want everyone to have a good one.


----------



## waynep

I was in my car, Kindle had been in the drivers seat for  while. I stopped for a bit and picked up the Kindle. I had slower page turns but noticed the K3 was warm. I dont read out in the sun normally so I did not worry about it. The other day to test, I waled out and stood in the direct sun light and read for a while. No problems. I decided to not worry about it. 

I put 3.02 on my K3 today, but have not been outside yet to test again. But the new software works, indoor page turns are fast as ever. I am keeping mine.


----------



## frazzledglispa

I am thrilled that we are starting to see good results from this update! Now I can send back one of the Kindles, stop obsessing over the slow page turn issue (pending further testing to-morrow and Monday) and focus on obsessing over when my new Oberon will arrive!


----------



## Laurie

ARRGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do I want the update.... or do I want the new screensaver hack for K3 that doesn't work with the new update?    

Will probably do the update then wait for the screensaver hack to catch up. But I'm so disappointed that I have to look at these ugly dead people for awhile longer.


----------



## RamTheHammer

Laurie said:


> ARRGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do I want the update.... or do I want the new screensaver hack for K3 that doesn't work with the new update?


I have the K3 WiFi and have 3.0.2 and have installed the screesaver hack successfully. The thing you have to do is when you copy your ss files to linkss/screensavers you will have to do a restart. Looking at my dragons now! YAY!


----------



## lindnet

Screensaver hack?  Where?  Is it hard to install?  You mean I can get rid of my dead authors??


----------



## Laurie

RamTheHammer said:


> I have the K3 WiFi and have 3.0.2 and have installed the screesaver hack successfully. The thing you have to do is when you copy your ss files to linkss/screensavers you will have to do a restart. Looking at my dragons now! YAY!


Just saw the message on the other thread. Either I read something wrong or missed a post about it working with the update - glad to find out I was wrong. I'm so happy!! Kind of late right now, but I plan on killing the dead authors tomorrow.


----------



## lindnet

Just so I understand.....the screensaver hack makes it possible to change your screensaver pictures, right?  But you have to provide your own pictures to use?  I guess I should ask this over on the other thread.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Just so I understand.....the screensaver hack makes it possible to change your screensaver pictures, right? But you have to provide your own pictures to use? I guess I should ask this over on the other thread.


Yes, lindnet. For the K3 they have to be 600 x 800 px. Go to Kindleboards Photo Gallery. There are gobs of screen saver pics in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Yes, lindnet. For the K3 they have to be 600 x 800 px. Go to Kindleboards Photo Gallery. There are gobs of screen saver pics in this thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html


Thanks DD!! You rock! That's why I am stalking you, of course.


----------



## DD

larryb52 said:


> I know you read with a ott light & my wife sews using one, so I took the reader and read under it for maybe 10 minutes & no problems there at all...don't if that helps you at all but I thought sice that is like 'nature light' I would try it...I can see why my wife sews using it, very easy on the eyes but I'll stick to my table lamp...


Thanks, Larry. I'm becoming more and more hopeful that this problem has been solved. If so, I could be reordering very soon!

Yes, I love my Ott lights. I have them in several places in our house.


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Thanks DD!! You rock! That's why I am stalking you, of course.


You're welcome, stalker.


----------



## larryb52

you know they are selling at Target, you don't need to order... they had all varieties at the one near me...


----------



## lanfearl

3.02 solved my sun issues..

Morning heat here in so cal. Smooth as butter page turns.


----------



## rockstone

lanfearl said:


> 3.02 solved my sun issues..
> 
> Morning heat here in so cal. Smooth as butter page turns.


Wow, that is great news...


----------



## DD

larryb52 said:


> you know they are selling at Target, you don't need to order... they had all varieties at the one near me...


I'm not sure of Target's return policy if I should get another bad one. I'm a Prime member and I find Amazon's order and return process painless and timesaving.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Hey everyone from here in Iowa! Here is how it's been since Thursday night:









I'm so happy to hear that all of you are having great success with 3.0.2!! Needless to say, once again... I will test mine out as soon as we see the sun again. DH discouraged me from getting into the car this morning with my updated K3 and driving until I found sunshine. I'm SOOOO encouraged by all of you.... but if there is one person that 3.0.2 doesn't help..... it will be me (based on 62 years of living). Anyway, here I am now......
















And, all I can say is:









I'll hang around KBs and enjoy hearing from the rest of you until I see that big yellow ball and can head outside for my own 3.0.2 test.


----------



## rockstone

As i have just updated in the 3.02 thread,i couldn't stand the suspense(though i have absolutely no issues so far   ) i updated my K3 and the page turn speeds have definitely upped..


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Hey everyone from here in Iowa! Here is how it's been since Thursday night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that all of you are having great success with 3.0.2!! Needless to say, once again... I will test mine out as soon as we see the sun again. DH discouraged me from getting into the car this morning with my updated K3 and driving until I found sunshine. I'm SOOOO encouraged by all of you.... but if there is one person that 3.0.2 doesn't help..... it will be me (based on 62 years of living). Anyway, here I am now......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, all I can say is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll hang around KBs and enjoy hearing from the rest of you until I see that big yellow ball and can head outside for my own 3.0.2 test.


Oh, too bad, PraiseGod13. I'm waiting for your assessment.  I'm so close to reordering.


----------



## lindnet

PraiseGod13, if your K3 is anything like mine was before the update, you could stand outside on the porch and it would still slow the pages down.  Mine didn't need sunshine.  Just don't stand out in the rain!


----------



## DD

Well, Ok. After hearing a few good reports on the 3.0.2 software update solving the page turn problem, I couldn't wait any longer. I went ahead and reordered a K3 graphite 3G+Wi-Fi. At least we know Amazon is trying to do something about it and if it's still not right, it can go right back until it is. I just can't be without a Kindle this long.


> Not yet shipped
> Delivery Estimate: September 22, 2010
> 
> Kindle 3G Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation Kindle 3G Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation
> Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.


So, I'm on Kindle watch again!


----------



## larryb52

good luck with this one, enjoy...


----------



## DD

larryb52 said:


> good luck with this one, enjoy...


Thanks. I keep telling myself it'll be ok now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Well, Ok. After hearing a few good reports on the 3.0.2 software update solving the page turn problem, I couldn't wait any longer. I went ahead and reordered a K3 graphite 3G+Wi-Fi. At least we know Amazon is trying to do something about it and if it's still not right, it can go right back until it is. I just can't be without a Kindle this long.
> So, I'm on Kindle watch again!


Yay! I know you'll get a good one this time, DD! And where on earth do you find all of those adorable smileys??

Oh, and thanks again for your help with the screensaver thing. Hack installed and new screensavers up and working!


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Yay! I know you'll get a good one this time, DD! And where on earth do you find all of those adorable smileys??
> 
> Oh, and thanks again for your help with the screensaver thing. Hack installed and new screensavers up and working!


Great! I just search on the photobucket site under search images. There are 100's of them and you can upload them right to an album on photobucket. For instance if you want one that's laughing, such search ' laugh smiley'.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Yeah, DD!! Now we're back on Kindle watch!


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> Thanks. I keep telling myself it'll be ok now. Fingers crossed!


I'm so glad you ordered again. You will be so happy with it. Hopefully it is perfect straight out of the box.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay... drum roll.... I had to wait until noon for the sun to finally come out so that I could test in the sun after getting the 3.0.2 update. And the verdict is:


----------



## frazzledglispa

YAY! Congrats PG! 

I did my final test in the noon-time sun in the middle of the parking lot (90 degrees out) and had no slow-downs. I think I can now return one of the Kindles and put this behind me.

Plus Oberon shipped my Medici today! Yippee!


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay... drum roll.... I had to wait until noon for the sun to finally come out so that I could test in the sun after getting the 3.0.2 update. And the verdict is:





frazzledglispa said:


> YAY! Congrats PG!
> 
> I did my final test in the noon-time sun in the middle of the parking lot (90 degrees out) and had no slow-downs. I think I can now return one of the Kindles and put this behind me.
> 
> Plus Oberon shipped my Medici today! Yippee!


Oh, this is wonderful news! I'm glad I jumped the gun a little and reordered a K3 last night. It almost immediately went to 'shipping soon'. Now I wish I had done the Prime 1-day shipping thing but I didn't and can't change it now. I'll have to wait til Wednesday. Oh well, as long as it works. I wonder if it will come with the latest software?

I'm so-o-o-o happy about this!


----------



## frazzledglispa

DD - my replacement Kindle came with 3.0, not 3.01, which had been out for awhile at that point so you will probably need to upgrade


----------



## vg

checking back in to see how its going for everyone - woohoo!  I'm so happy 3.0.2 has everything fixed.  I was lost without my Kindle after I sold my K2 and was waiting for the K3.  My little graphite is holding up well, no button fade, happy to say, and with 3.0.2 is working flawlessly.  I'm relieved because we leave for Belize this week (lots of sunshine intermingled with the hurricanes) and my 30 days will be up the day we get back.  Now I can relax cuz everything is working great.  DD post as soon as you get the new one...


----------



## PraiseGod13

frazzledglispa said:


> DD - my replacement Kindle came with 3.0, not 3.01, which had been out for awhile at that point so you will probably need to upgrade


Same for me. I don't know if it was necessary or not... but my understanding was that 3.0.1 addressed any problems with the freezing/rebooting issues so I downloaded it "just in case". And, since I had the slow page turn problem... I then put 3.0.2 on it and it seems to be runnning like a charm.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Same for me. I don't know if it was necessary or not... but my understanding was that 3.0.1 addressed any problems with the freezing/rebooting issues so I downloaded it "just in case". And, since I had the slow page turn problem... I then put 3.0.2 on it and it seems to be runnning like a charm.


Let me make sure I understand...you went from 3.0.0 to 3.0.1, then to 3.0.2 instead of from 3.0.0 directly to 3.0.2?


----------



## lindnet

PraiseGod13 and everybody else who tried theirs, congrats!!  I can't imagine how they fixed it with an update, but I'm soooooo glad I don't have to send it back.  I've grown quite attached to the little bugger.


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> Let me make sure I understand...you went from 3.0.0 to 3.0.1, then to 3.0.2 instead of from 3.0.0 directly to 3.0.2?


I did.... but I have no idea if it was necessary. Maybe the fix that is in 3.0.1 is included in 3.0.2 also.... so maybe you only need the most current update. You know that I'm no whiz with technology... so I decided to err on the side of caution... and updated with 3.0.1 first and then did 3.0.2 to make sure I had both "fixes". Can't wait for you to get yours!


----------



## NiLuJe

Yes, you can directly install the 3.0.2 update on top of 3.0, it contains the 3.0.1 update and will install it automatically during the same update process.


----------



## Ronald

Just installed 3.0.2 since it's a bright sunny day here. As others have said it took a little over 5 minutes to update and then directly outside into the sunlight.
The results are it works and I really don't think you can get a smoother faster page turn.
Thank you Kindle software team.
Ron


----------



## PraiseGod13

Ronald said:


> Just installed 3.0.2 since it's a bright sunny day here. As others have said it took a little over 5 minutes to update and then directly outside into the sunlight.
> The results are it works and I really don't think you can get a smoother faster page turn.
> Thank you Kindle software team.
> Ron


Awesome news!


----------



## lindnet

NiLuJe said:


> Yes, you can directly install the 3.0.2 update on top of 3.0, it contains the 3.0.1 update and will install it automatically during the same update process.


Thanks for that info. And thanks for the screensaver hack!! It works perfectly (of course you knew that).


----------



## DD

NiLuJe said:


> Yes, you can directly install the 3.0.2 update on top of 3.0, it contains the 3.0.1 update and will install it automatically during the same update process.


Thanks!


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> I did.... but I have no idea if it was necessary. Maybe the fix that is in 3.0.1 is included in 3.0.2 also.... so maybe you only need the most current update. You know that I'm no whiz with technology... so I decided to err on the side of caution... and updated with 3.0.1 first and then did 3.0.2 to make sure I had both "fixes". Can't wait for you to get yours!


Oh, you guys will be the first too know! I should have it Wednesday.

UPDATE: Whoo-hoo!!!! Just moved to "Shipped" and it's arriving tomorrow! I ordered it late last night and only took free Prime 2-day shipping but it's coming from New Castle, Delaware to Maryland, NE of Baltimore. It's practically right next door. Funny thing is, I'm travelling from our beach vacation in Delaware tomorrow too. I could have gone and picked it up today!


----------



## chocochibi

DD, after all you've been through with this, it's great to hear you're getting your new one and 3.02 seems to have solved the problems. The way you have stayed positive through this and happy for others whose kindles worked has been inspiring.


----------



## DD

chocochibi said:


> DD, after all you've been through with this, it's great to hear you're getting your new one and 3.02 seems to have solved the problems. The way you have stayed positive through this and happy for others whose kindles worked has been inspiring.


Aw, thank you. That's so nice of you to say. I've always thought that life is too short to waste it being negative. I really do try to live by the quote in my signature.


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> Oh, you guys will be the first too know! I should have it Wednesday.
> 
> UPDATE: Whoo-hoo!!!! Just moved to "Shipped" and it's arriving tomorrow! I ordered it late last night and only took free Prime 2-day shipping but it's coming from New Castle, Delaware to Maryland, NE of Baltimore. It's practically right next door. Funny thing is, I'm travelling from our beach vacation in Delaware tomorrow too. I could have gone and picked it up today!


Hey... when you're on the highway heading home... watch for that UPS truck.... you might be able to talk him into saving them some work and just giving you your K3! Okay... probably not... but it's a fun thought. By tomorrow night you'll be in K3 heaven. The 3.0.2 downloads and installs in 5 or 6 minutes and you'll be good to go. So excited for you that it's a day early!


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Hey... when you're on the highway heading home... watch for that UPS truck.... you might be able to talk him into saving them some work and just giving you your K3! Okay... probably not... but it's a fun thought. By tomorrow night you'll be in K3 heaven. The 3.0.2 downloads and installs in 5 or 6 minutes and you'll be good to go. So excited for you that it's a day early!


Ha ha! How does one pull over a UPS truck? Do I need a siren and light to put on the top of my car?


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> Ha ha! How does one pull over a UPS truck? Do I need a siren and light to put on the top of my car?


Well... at first I thought about this.....









But, I don't want you to get in trouble by impersonating law enforcement. If you got arrested, then DH would have to smuggle your K3 into the jail in a cake for you. Maybe if you just have this guy help you by stopping the truck....







then you could just politely ask the driver if he would take pity on a Kindle-less woman. Tears might help


----------



## lindnet

And make sure you take video/pictures.  We HAVE to see this!


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Well... at first I thought about this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I don't want you to get in trouble by impersonating law enforcement. If you got arrested, then DH would have to smuggle your K3 into the jail in a cake for you. Maybe if you just have this guy help you by stopping the truck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you could just politely ask the driver if he would take pity on a Kindle-less woman.





lindnet said:


> And make sure you take video/pictures. We HAVE to see this!












I wonder if getting icing in the Kindle voids the warranty.

lindnet, that would be a great video!


----------



## CaroleC

So happy to hear that PraiseGod13 and others no longer have the slow page turns, and that DD re-ordered and is on Kindle Watch again! This has become a joyful thread after all.


----------



## Kathy

DD said:


> I wonder if getting icing in the Kindle voids the warranty.
> 
> lindnet, that would be a great video!


DD, I'm so happy for you. Can't wait until you get it.


----------



## paxxus

Allthough I didn't have the warmth/sunlight induced slowdown, my K3 generally had relatively slow page turns - slower than some of the videos I've seen. At one point I also saw the page turns getting even slower for no apparent reason (no sun, indexing etc.).

Yesterday I updated to 3.0.2 but for me there was no difference compared to 3.0.1. In fact, yesterday evening I saw the out-of-nowhere slowdown (wireless was off at the time) for the 2nd time; even a reboot didn't bring it out of its slow mood. So, for me, the 3.0.2 didn't help anything.

I only have few books on my Kindle and haven't put new ones in for quite a while as I'm currently reading a long book.

The fact that Amazon was able to address the sun-slowdown gives me hope that these things will eventually be fixed. In any case it's a very minor thing for me and doesn't affect my reading experience.


----------



## DD

Out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Woohoo!!! What time do they usually deliver at your house?


----------



## DD

lindnet said:


> Woohoo!!! What time do they usually deliver at your house?


Sometimes 2:30, sometimes 6. Never can tell. Somehow I think that since this is a day earlier than expected, it'll be the later delivery. We're on the road home from Delaware now. I think if I see a UPS truck I might jump out. LOL


----------



## PraiseGod13

DD said:


> We're on the road home from Delaware now. I think if I see a UPS truck I might jump out. LOL


Now remember.... your DH advised you not to hurt yourself when your first K3 was delivered... so do NOT jump out of your car if it is still moving! I'm going to be gone for a while this afternoon and then again for a couple of hours tonight.... but I'll keep checking in here to find out your status.


----------



## Neekeebee

DD, I'm so glad you're going to have a Kindle in your life again!  Happy reading!

N


----------



## lindnet

Nothing yet??  What the heck is taking them so long?


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Now remember.... your DH advised you not to hurt yourself when your first K3 was delivered... so do NOT jump out of your car if it is still moving! I'm going to be gone for a while this afternoon and then again for a couple of hours tonight.... but I'll keep checking in here to find out your status.


Funny, while driving on I-95 today, we saw several tractor trailers with the big brown UPS logo on the sides. I tried to get a picture with my Droid X but couldn't get it out in time.



Neekeebee said:


> DD, I'm so glad you're going to have a Kindle in your life again! Happy reading!
> 
> N


Thank you, N!



lindnet said:


> Nothing yet?? What the heck is taking them so long?


It's here!!!! Came on the 2:30 truck. I have it charging. It is on software version 3.0. Immediate indoor test of page turns are a little sluggish but I'm not going to worry until the update is installed. I want to do everything right, so I'm not updating or testing the page turns until it's fully charged.

This is the first time I've received a Kindle that didn't appear on my "Manage Your Kindle" page ahead of time. I had started to worry a bit but I just registered it from the Kindle and it came up as Dianne's Kindle. They might be shipping them so fast now that the computer registrations are not keeping up. 

I'll check in later after the charging, updates, and sun test. It's a bright sunny day here.

UPDATE: A few minutes after the above post, "update your Kindle" was available on the settings page. It's updating now, probably will be 3.0.1. More later...


----------



## vg

Yay - DD!  Isn't funny how the UPS truck now brings a smile to our faces?  Everytime I see one of the brown trucks I have to wonder who's Kindle is on board.


----------



## Kathy

Can't wait to hear DD. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## DD

I'm afraid I don't have good news. When the 3rd K3 came today, I plugged it in right away to charge. I immediately tried to turn some pages in the User's Guide. The page turns were slow but I thought, OK, let it charge and get the latest software onto it. Whispernet was on. It automatically upgraded to 3.0.1. Still plugged in, I brought over 3 books from my Archive. I manually applied the 3.0.2 update. Checked page turns again, still slow.

After 4 hrs of charging and with green charging light on to indicate a full charge, I took it outside. It really didn't get any worse in the sun but it was bad to begin with. I brought it back inside, plugged it in again. The Kindle was cool. It had been back inside for 20 minutes. I took this video with my Droid X of the page turns. It's not the best video but you can get the idea of the black screen during refreshes.






Is this right? This is no better than the other two I had. I don't understand why the new 3.0.2 update didn't work for me. Could there be another cause for this that is not improved with the update? There is nothing indexing, only 3 books on the K3 and it is fully charged and plugged in to power.

Now, I don't know what to do. I really want to give up. Do I just do another complete return and order another brand new one. Or, should I call CS and get another replacement?

My patience, strength, and positivity is wearing thin right now. I'm sorry to be such a downer, but it's how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## lanfearl

Your video is marked as friends only.


We cannot see it.


----------



## DD

lanfearl said:


> Your video is marked as friends only.
> 
> We cannot see it.


I'm sorry. Does it work now?


----------



## tomatogirl

Yup, I can see it now!

Wow, that really does look slow to me. Have you done a restart recently?


----------



## DD

tomatogirl said:


> Yup, I can see it now!
> 
> Wow, that really does look slow to me. Have you done a restart recently?


Yes, I forgot to mention that I did both a hard and a soft reset. I don't think I can face another CS call tonight. I'm going to let it charge overnight and deal with it in the morning. Tomorrow I will immediately ask to have a Kindle CS specialist call me. I'm not dealing with the first people who answer the phones again. I've been through it too many times.


----------



## tomatogirl

Oh yeah, I wouldn't want to have to deal with them again either!

The only thing I could think of suggesting is restart>charge overnight>restart.


----------



## Atunah

Hmm, I tried to change pages along with you on my K, which was hard as I couldn't tell when you pressed next page. Mine might be a tad faster, but you will always see the black page. I think that is the way this screen refreshes now. I had 4 different kindles in my hands now and they all had the black page. 
Mind you, I have only about 1.8 GB left on space and 1246 items on my Kindle. I kind of expect mine to be a bit slower than most because of this.


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> Hmm, I tried to change pages along with you on my K, which was hard as I couldn't tell when you pressed next page. Mine might be a tad faster, but you will always see the black page. I think that is the way this screen refreshes now. I had 4 different kindles in my hands now and they all had the black page.
> Mind you, I have only about 1.8 GB left on space and 1246 items on my Kindle. I kind of expect mine to be a bit slower than most because of this.


Well, the very first one I had was very fast for the first day. I was not aware of the black page at all. Then it slowed up in the sun and stayed that way. I've owned several K1's, K2's, and a DXg. All page turns were so fast there is not enough time to register seeing a black screen. I sold my K2 and when this started happening, I bought a used one here ont he boards. It will be here tomorrow. I just might stick with that and give up on the K3, as much as I wanted to love it.


----------



## Atunah

DD, I think it sounds like you might be happier to just use the K2 you just bought. 
I had 3 replacements too and I am just going to deal with one now and get on with it. I haven't been able to relax and read since the first one got here. And you haven't either. 

Maybe for now just plug it in, don't look at it today and tomorrow just to confirm, try again. If its still bothering you to much just stick with your K2 until some later date. I mean the K3's aren't going anywhere, you can always try again some months down the road. 

But all 4 of my K3's did have the black page and I know my K1 looked very different when it changed pages. It has been getting used to for me too. I never had a k2 so I don't know about that. But I do want all the things that had been introduced with the K2 I never had. 

I was so hoping to see you with a happy face posting after getting it today. Sorry its still not worked out, yet.


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> DD, I think it sounds like you might be happier to just use the K2 you just bought.
> I had 3 replacements too and I am just going to deal with one now and get on with it. I haven't been able to relax and read since the first one got here. And you haven't either.
> 
> Maybe for now just plug it in, don't look at it today and tomorrow just to confirm, try again. If its still bothering you to much just stick with your K2 until some later date. I mean the K3's aren't going anywhere, you can always try again some months down the road.
> 
> But all 4 of my K3's did have the black page and I know my K1 looked very different when it changed pages. It has been getting used to for me too. I never had a k2 so I don't know about that. But I do want all the things that had been introduced with the K2 I never had.
> 
> I was so hoping to see you with a happy face posting after getting it today. Sorry its still not worked out, yet.


Good advice, Atunah. I'm just going to leave it plugged in and go watch the premieres of my favorite TV shows. I'll read in bed tonight and see if I can live with this. I loved my K2. It's just that when I saw the beautiful contrast in the K3 screen, I hate to give that up. But, as you say, I have time to make a decision.


----------



## vg

Ah DD I'm so sorry the happy face isn't up like I thought it would be.  Good luck with the decision, whatever it may be.....

...sending hugs...


----------



## lindnet

Oh wow, DD.  I watched your video, and yours is slower than mine.  I do have to say that mine does have the black page flash (my K1 doesn't do that), but the page turns are quicker than yours.  I think yours look more like mine did in the sun.

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this!  If it were me, I would try it one more time before I gave up.  Is this your second or third K3?  If it's the second, the third one might be the charm!


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD, I watched your video and that looks normal to me. That's exactly what my K3 looks like. I watched it a few times and even turned my pages as you did and my page turns were the exact same speed. 

Remember, when you're just flipping though the pages, the page turn looks a lot slower than it is, when you're actually reading, you won't notice it because your eyes are traveling from the bottom of the page to the top while the page is black. 

As long as it's not slowing down out in the sun anymore, I really don't think anything is wrong with it. I suggest you actually read on it for a few days and see how you feel then. 

I'll try to take a video of mine for you (hopefully, that will go better than my pictures of my Oberon earlier) 

I meant to also say that the screen on the K3 is definitely darker and more noticeable during page turns than the K1 or K2 because of the Pearl screen, but again, while you're actually reading, it's not that noticeable.


----------



## VictoriaP

Hmm...it seems slow to me, but it's so hard to tell without having it side by side with another unit.

Here's video of my K2 for comparison:

http://gallery.me.com/vpelikan#100009/K2%20page%20turns (link acting up, will fix...)

While the "black page flash" is definitely still visible, it seems faster to me than what I'm seeing on DD's K3. Given that the K3 is advertised as faster, I'd say that falls within the unacceptable range to me. Watching the two videos back to back a couple of times, I can almost pick out the white works on the black on DD's. Even knowing what mine says--it's a book I just finished--I catch enough of a glimpse to see that it's text, but not what it actually says during the page flash.

The increased contrast may make it much more noticeable though, as Heather said. And it's also what you get used to, I suppose.


----------



## NiLuJe

It does indeed look slightly slower than mine, but nowhere as slow as when it suffered from the slow page-turns. I'm pretty sure the video treatment from a camera phone doesn't help either .

And yeah, check again later/tomorrow, with hispernet off, I do know that the framework sometimes chugs along @95% cpu load in the background for quite some time after boot, and that doesn't help... Actually, your page turns pretty much look to me like mine does when the cpu load is high (Although the effect of cpu load on page turns has been tremendously lowered since both updates for me).


----------



## sams

lindnet said:


> Oh wow, DD. I watched your video, and yours is slower than mine. I do have to say that mine does have the black page flash *(my K1 doesn't do that)*


I was under the impression that all eink ereaders have that black flash. My Nook did, my first K3 did, my current K3 does. Every video and such I've seen of ereaders all have the black flash.

I will say that DD's does seem more sluggish though.


----------



## DD

Ok, I'm feeling more hopeful that customer service is right when they say the Kindle needs a long charging period the first time.  It's been charging for 1 1/2 hrs. more now and my husband and I timed the changes.  Page turns are down to 1 second instead of almost 2.  I can live with that.  I'll read in bed tonight (normal reading as Luv says) and leave it plugged in overnight.  It has definitely started to speed up, though.

I think I may be able to live with this one.  With the updated firmware, it is much better than the first two.


----------



## tomatogirl

VictoriaP said:


> Hmm...it seems slow to me, but it's so hard to tell without having it side by side with another unit.
> 
> Here's video of my K2 for comparison:
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/vpelikan#100009/K2%20page%20turns


Hmm... I tried to watch your video but nothing has loaded on the page you linked to - can anyone else see it?


----------



## DD

sams said:


> I was under the impression that all eink ereaders have that black flash. My Nook did, my first K3 did, my current K3 does. Every video and such I've seen of ereaders all have the black flash.
> 
> I will say that DD's does seem more sluggish though.


Yes, all of mine (K1, K2, DXg) have the black flash. It is so quick though that I really have to concentrate to see it. This is different. I can actually read part of the top line of white text on black. If it stays at 1 second, though, I think I can live with it. I just don't know what Amazon was measuring when they came up with the add campaign that says faster page turns. I haven't seen that.


----------



## DD

VictoriaP said:


> Hmm...it seems slow to me, but it's so hard to tell without having it side by side with another unit.
> 
> Here's video of my K2 for comparison:
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/vpelikan#100009/K2%20page%20turns
> 
> While the "black page flash" is definitely still visible, it seems faster to me than what I'm seeing on DD's K3. Given that the K3 is advertised as faster, I'd say that falls within the unacceptable range to me. Watching the two videos back to back a couple of times, I can almost pick out the white works on the black on DD's. Even knowing what mine says--it's a book I just finished--I catch enough of a glimpse to see that it's text, but not what it actually says during the page flash.
> 
> The increased contrast may make it much more noticeable though, as Heather said. And it's also what you get used to, I suppose.


Can't see it, Victoria.


----------



## Atunah

That's great DD. Just use it normally starting tomorrow and try not at all to think about the page turns. Its hard once its something you dealt with up to now, but try. I have a feeling you'll not notice anymore once you get reading for a while. 
Retrain your brain  

I noticed that mine had to be charged a long time before everything looked the same. Even the text was a tad lighter when compared to the former replacement and I swear the backround looked different. Once it was charged overnight, it looked the same then the other Kindle.


----------



## VictoriaP

DD said:


> Can't see it, Victoria.





tomatogirl said:


> Hmm... I tried to watch your video but nothing has loaded on the page you linked to - can anyone else see it?


I'll check permissions and fix. Sounds like DD's is improving though, so probably not critical. Yay!


----------



## sams

I was having trouble seeing the video VictoriaP posted as well, but if you go to the link and then click "My Gallery" and then "iPhone Album" you should be able to click and see the video of the K2. It will take a few seconds to load.


----------



## DD

sams said:


> I was having trouble seeing the video VictoriaP posted as well, but if you go to the link and then click "My Gallery" and then "iPhone Album" you should be able to click and see the video of the K2. It will take a few seconds to load.


Yes, I got it now.


----------



## CAR

I sent back my original K3 Graphite because of slow page turns in the sun and some battery issues. I decided to reorder and get a White one. The first White K3 I got was pretty bad. Bad back cover corner, the screen contrast was very gray, worse then my K2, and it had very slow page turns just in general with the 3.01 firmware. I just got my replacement K3 White, it is perfect, FAST even with the 3.01 and even faster with the 3.02 firmware, and the screen contrast is great. Now all have to do is wait, they shipped my Black Bold Celtic Oberon cover today, should have it by Thursday.  

Chuck


----------



## lindnet

DD said:


> Ok, I'm feeling more hopeful that customer service is right when they say the Kindle needs a long charging period the first time. It's been charging for 1 1/2 hrs. more now and my husband and I timed the changes. Page turns are down to 1 second instead of almost 2. I can live with that. I'll read in bed tonight (normal reading as Luv says) and leave it plugged in overnight. It has definitely started to speed up, though.
> 
> I think I may be able to live with this one. With the updated firmware, it is much better than the first two.


I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you, DD! I really hope it settles down for you. 1 second sounds much better, I think that's about what mine is.


----------



## DD

CAR said:


> I sent back my original K3 Graphite because of slow page turns in the sun and some battery issues. I decided to reorder and get a White one. The first White K3 I got was pretty bad. Bad back cover corner, the screen contrast was very gray, worse then my K2, and it had very slow page turns just in general with the 3.01 firmware. I just got my replacement K3 White, it is perfect, FAST even with the 3.01 and even faster with the 3.02 firmware, and the screen contrast is great. Now all have to do is wait, they shipped my Black Bold Celtic Oberon cover today, should have it by Thursday.
> 
> Chuck


Good new, CAR!


----------



## CAR

TY DD   Also got my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## DD

CAR said:


> TY DD  Got my fingers and toes crossed for you.


Thanks. I think it will be OK. I'll know for sure in the morning after a full night of charging.


----------



## Skydog

DD said:


> Thanks. I think it will be OK. I'll know for sure in the morning after a full night of charging.


DD,

Others have already chimed in here, but I just want to add my $.02. As much as you want to start playing with your new K3, it is best to do _nothing_ until you have a completely full charge. I know how difficult it is to wait, but leave it alone to charge overnight. It killed me when my K3s arrived, but I didn't do anything (yes, really) with them until they had a full charge plus an hour.


----------



## DD

Skydog said:


> DD,
> 
> Others have already chimed in here, but I just want to add my $.02. As much as you want to start playing with your new K3, it is best to do _nothing_ until you have a completely full charge. I know how difficult it is to wait, but leave it alone to charge overnight. It killed me when my K3s arrived, but I didn't do anything (yes, really) with them until they had a full charge plus an hour.


Thanks, Skydog. Going up to bed now. I'll put it on my bedside table and it will charge all night. It's been charging for 8 hrs. now. That plus all night should do it!


----------



## Skydog

DD said:


> Thanks, Skydog. Going up to bed now. I'll put it on my bedside table and it will charge all night. It's been charging for 8 hrs. now. That plus all night should do it!


Yep - that will be sufficient. Just don't worry - go to sleep and have sweet dreams!


----------



## DD

Skydog said:


> Yep - that will be sufficient. Just don't worry - go to sleep and have sweet dreams!


Here I go...









Good night, everyone.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Oh, DD..... I just got home and I'm so sorry.... but it sounds like things might be looking up. Get a good night's sleep and we'll talk tomorrow......


----------



## paxxus

Sorry to hear about your troubles DD. For what it is worth your new K3 is exactly like mine.

While I fully respect that others might feel differently than I do, I must admit that I struggle to understand how this could be such a big deal when reading a book. Had I not frequented this forum I wouldn't even know that some people had faster K3's. Still, I would of course wellcome faster page turns, because who wouldn't.

Anyway, good luck with getting a solution that works for YOU.

Given the touch-screen finger movements and animations, I wonder if the page turns on an iPad is faster than even the slowest Kindle....


----------



## DD

paxxus said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles DD. For what it is worth your new K3 is exactly like mine.
> 
> While I fully respect that others might feel differently than I do, I must admit that I struggle to understand how this could be such a big deal when reading a book. Had I not frequented this forum I wouldn't even know that some people had faster K3's. Still, I would of course wellcome faster page turns, because who wouldn't.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with getting a solution that works for YOU.
> 
> Given the touch-screen finger movements and animations, I wonder if the page turns on an iPad is faster than even the slowest Kindle....


Thanks, paxxus. I agree, 1 second page turns, as mine are now, are not a big deal. But when it gets to 2 seconds or more, it is annoying. Having owned other Kindle models, they were so smooth I wasn't even aware of the page turns after a while. I guess it's knowing what it could and should be that makes one know that something is wrong.


----------



## larryb52

mine got goofy & had the 2 second refresh, we worked on it with CS & they are just shipping me a new one, the page refresh when I came in to work (read before work) was slow & we couldn't fix it, something about it was indexed but had not cleared memory? we'll see...this will be my 3rd...


----------



## DD

larryb52 said:


> mine got goofy & had the 2 second refresh, we worked on it with CS & they are just shipping me a new one, the page refresh when I came in to work (read before work) was slow & we couldn't fix it, something about it was indexed but had not cleared memory? we'll see...this will be my 3rd...


Sorry, Larry. You'll have to change the line under your avatar to 'one Kindle at a time'. Bummer.


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh, DD..... I just got home and I'm so sorry.... but it sounds like things might be looking up. Get a good night's sleep and we'll talk tomorrow......


Thanks. I'm getting up to go check it now after charging all night.


----------



## larryb52

let us know good luck, lucky I brought my k2 to work with me...


----------



## paxxus

DD said:


> Thanks, paxxus. I agree, 1 second page turns, as mine are now, are not a big deal. But when it gets to 2 seconds or more, it is annoying. Having owned other Kindle models, they were so smooth I wasn't even aware of the page turns after a while. I guess it's knowing what it could and should be that makes one know that something is wrong.


Just for reference, could you post a video of the 2sec page-turn delay? (looks like it's slightly below 1sec in your last video).

Mine occasionally (seen it two times now) gets in its slow "mood", where it gets even slower for a while, allthough never 2sec. So I'd be interested in seeing how yours is, when it's at its slowest.


----------



## larryb52

that's what mine was doing, now all my books are indexed & there was no reason for the slow page turns but they were there after bringing it out of sleep mode, I restarted it twice yesterday & I thought it was cured but it was back today. I think its from 3.0.2 but they say something about defraging it? but they couldn't get it to work, so I get a new one...I'm sorta tired of this...


----------



## DD

paxxus said:


> Just for reference, could you post a video of the 2sec page-turn delay? (looks like it's slightly below 1sec in your last video).
> 
> Mine occasionally (seen it two times now) gets in its slow "mood", where it gets even slower for a while, allthough never 2sec. So I'd be interested in seeing how yours is, when it's at its slowest.


Unfortunately, the ones that had 2 second page turns have been sent back and I never did get a video of them. I posted photos of how the black page looked earlier in this thread but that doesn't give you a time frame. It was long enough for me to read the top line of the next page in white on black. The video above of my current K at it's best, I estimate as a 1 sec page turn. I know it's not a scientific measurement, but on the first click of the next page button, I say at a normal speaking speed, 'one thousand one'. On 'one' the refresh is completed. The last two Kindles at they're worst would get to 2 in my count. That's what I considered intolerable.


----------



## DD

larryb52 said:


> that's what mine was doing, now all my books are indexed & there was no reason for the slow page turns but they were there after bringing it out of sleep mode, I restarted it twice yesterday & I thought it was cured but it was back today. I think its from 3.0.2 but they say something about defraging it? but they couldn't get it to work, so I get a new one...I'm sorta tired of this...


Wishing you better luck with the next one!


----------



## CaroleC

Luvmy4brats said:


> DD, I watched your video and that looks normal to me. That's exactly what my K3 looks like. I watched it a few times and even turned my pages as you did and my page turns were the exact same speed.
> 
> Remember, when you're just flipping though the pages, the page turn looks a lot slower than it is, when you're actually reading, you won't notice it because your eyes are traveling from the bottom of the page to the top while the page is black.
> 
> As long as it's not slowing down out in the sun anymore, I really don't think anything is wrong with it. I suggest you actually read on it for a few days and see how you feel then.
> 
> I'll try to take a video of mine for you (hopefully, that will go better than my pictures of my Oberon earlier)
> 
> I meant to also say that the screen on the K3 is definitely darker and more noticeable during page turns than the K1 or K2 because of the Pearl screen, but again, while you're actually reading, it's not that noticeable.


I think the page turns are normal, too. Mine is a little faster maybe, but I don't think your page turns are slow enough to notice when actually reading the Kindle. But of course, what you decide to do is up to you!


----------



## larryb52

cross your fingers I just didn’t think something was wrong with it as it was fine Saturday-Sunday-Monday it struck me that I did a download on books yesterday & they all acted slow real slow when I looked at them, I deleted them and reloaded them & they look fine now, maybe corrupt download…


----------



## PraiseGod13

larryb52 said:


> cross your fingers I just didn't think something was wrong with it as it was fine Saturday-Sunday-Monday it struck me that I did a download on books yesterday & they all acted slow real slow when I looked at them, I deleted them and reloaded them & they look fine now, maybe corrupt download&#8230;


----------



## larryb52

thanks but it didn't work...have to wait for the new one...


----------



## Skydog

O.K., I am a little confused here.  Are those with especially slow page turns experiencing this all the time or only when in sunlight   I thought 3.02 had solved the sunlight/slow refresh problems. (?)


----------



## DD

Skydog said:


> O.K., I am a little confused here. Are those with especially slow page turns experiencing this all the time or only when in sunlight  I thought 3.02 had solved the sunlight/slow refresh problems. (?)


I'm gathering that the 3.0.2 update took care of the sun slowdowns but, apparently, there are other reasons for sluggishness that it didn't address.

Mine is much better this morning and I'm keeping it. Page turns are normal or as close to normal as it's going to get. Anyway, they are no longer distracting when reading and not slowing down in the sun. I'm happy.


----------



## paxxus

I must admit that I'm also a little confused. Seems like DD is returning her K3 even though it doesn't have the sun-problem, but "only" have the 1sec page-turns - just like mine has. Maybe Amazon oversold the page-turn speed....

Anyway, I'm definitely keeping mine, love it! Maybe I'm just an easily pleased fool  

Edit: Just read DD's reply. Never mind


----------



## DD

paxxus said:


> I must admit that I'm also a little confused. Seems like DD is returning her K3 even though it doesn't have the sun-problem, but "only" have the 1sec page-turns - just like mine has. Maybe Amazon oversold the page-turn speed....
> 
> Anyway, I'm definitely keeping mine, love it! Maybe I'm just an easily pleased fool


Let me clear this up, in least in my case. My page turns were much slower when the K3 first arrived and I had it plugged in, even though the battery level was about 60%. After about 16 hrs. of charging (last night and overnight), I would say the page turns are normal and no longer distracting at all. I'm keeping this one. Apparently a very long first charge period is important, even if the batter level shows that it's quite high. I don't know technically why this is.

Maybe Amazon did oversell the faster page turns. Side by side with a K2, my K3 page turns, functioning at their best, are no faster.

I'm getting the feeling that because there are varying levels of the page turn slowdown reported, people are doubting that it exists. I've had two really bad ones that did not improve with charging or restarts. It's a very real problem. It is also very erratic and all of us have had different experiences with it.


----------



## Skydog

DD said:


> Let me clear this up, in least in my case. My page turns were much slower when the K3 first arrived and I had it plugged in, even though the battery level was about 60%. After about 16 hrs. of charging (last night and overnight), I would say the page turns are normal and no longer distracting at all. I'm keeping this one. Apparently a very long first charge period is important, even if the batter level shows that it's quite high. I don't know technically why this is.
> 
> Maybe Amazon did oversell the faster page turns. Side by side with a K2, my K3 page turns, functioning at their best, are no faster.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that because there are varying levels of the page turn slowdown reported, people are doubting that it exists. I've had two really bad ones that did not improve with charging or restarts. It's a very real problem. It is also very erratic and all of us have had different experiences with it.


That's good to hear, DD. How about page refreshes in the sunlight? Do you have 3.0.2 installed?


----------



## larryb52

DD said:


> Let me clear this up, in least in my case. My page turns were much slower when the K3 first arrived and I had it plugged in, even though the battery level was about 60%. After about 16 hrs. of charging (last night and overnight), I would say the page turns are normal and no longer distracting at all. I'm keeping this one. Apparently a very long first charge period is important, even if the batter level shows that it's quite high. I don't know technically why this is.
> 
> Maybe Amazon did oversell the faster page turns. Side by side with a K2, my K3 page turns, functioning at their best, are no faster.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that because there are varying levels of the page turn slowdown reported, people are doubting that it exists. I've had two really bad ones that did not improve with charging or restarts. It's a very real problem. It is also very erratic and all of us have had different experiences with it.


I'm close to just returning it all & wait...I don't enjoy playing tech at readers, I do enough with computers and after awhile it feels like work...I had issues with build issues with the DX & now with the k3 & I don't make this stuff up...I'm begining to feel like I live at the Staple Ups return center...


----------



## DD

Skydog said:


> That's good to hear, DD. How about page refreshes in the sunlight? Do you have 3.0.2 installed?


Yes, 3.0.2 installed. It doesn't slow down in the sun after the installation of 3.0.2. It did before that when it first arrived. I'd say anyone who has 3.0.2, has charged at least overnight, and has done a hard reset and still has very slow page turns has a problem that must be addressed by CS.


----------



## DD

larryb52 said:


> I'm close to just returning it all & wait...I don't enjoy playing tech at readers, I do enough with computers and after awhile it feels like work...I had issues with build issues with the DX & now with the k3 & I don't make this stuff up...I'm begining to feel like I live at the Staple Ups return center...


I know how you feel, Larry. I went through the returns nightmare with the K2 and I refuse to get caught in it again. Anything that doesn't work within the first 30 days goes back.


----------



## frazzledglispa

DD, my replacement Kindle had pretty slow page turns with 3.0.1 even while charging until after the Kindle was fully charged. Once it was fully charged the page turn speed went back to normal (meaning that by the time my eyes had moved from the bottom of the screen back to the top the page has changed.) 3.0.2 took care of the slowness in the sun issue. I will say that the black flash is more noticeable on the K3 than it was on the K1, but I chalk that up to that fact that the black is so much darker than it was on the K1.

I'm glad that you are all sorted out and happy!


----------



## DD

frazzledglispa said:


> DD, my replacement Kindle had pretty slow page turns with 3.0.1 even while charging until after the Kindle was fully charged. Once it was fully charged the page turn speed went back to normal (meaning that by the time my eyes had moved from the bottom of the screen back to the top the page has changed.) 3.0.2 took care of the slowness in the sun issue. I will say that the black flash is more noticeable on the K3 than it was on the K1, but I chalk that up to that fact that the black is so much darker than it was on the K1.
> 
> I'm glad that you are all sorted out and happy!


Yep, same thing here. I'm a happy camper now.

Is this funny or sad: My K3 is all straightened out and working like a charm. My red K3 lighted cover arrived today. The light won't come on! Can you believe it. I removed the Kindle, made sure hinges were securely in, made sure the K was out of sleep mode, made sure light was pulled all the way out. No light! I don't have another K3 here so I don't know if it's the cover or the Kindle that is the problem. I'm betting on the cover being bad. I'm getting a replacement Friday. If it's the K3 that I finally got working great, then I'm going to have to start all over again! I don't know whether to laugh or cry! <insert insane maniacal cackle here>.


----------



## KindleMom

Noooooo, DD.  That is unbelievable.  Your luck with Kindles is not so great.


----------



## DD

KindleMom said:


> Noooooo, DD. That is unbelievable. Your luck with Kindles is not so great.


And I still love them so-o-o-o much! Do I have a "kick-me" sign on my back? I'm really thinking it's probably the cover. My K3 has no other electrical problems, if that means anything.


----------



## enigma2k

@DD
my page turns sometimes look EXACTLY like your. Other times they are fast as they are supposed to be.
Just charged it for 3 hours today after I got it and will to try to charge it overnight to see if this will also fix this issue.


----------



## DD

enigma2k said:


> @DD
> my page turns sometimes look EXACTLY like your. Other times they are fast as they are supposed to be.
> Just charged it for 3 hours today after I got it and will to try to charge it overnight to see if this will also fix this issue.


The lo-o-o-ong first charge made all the difference for me.


----------



## Skydog

DD said:


> The lo-o-o-ong first charge made all the difference for me.


See? I would not lead you astray...  It's difficult to sit on one's hands with any new device, but a full charge should always be the first step.


----------



## DD

Skydog said:


> See? I would not lead you astray...  It's difficult to sit on one's hands with any new device, but a full charge should always be the first step.


You were right. But even when the battery indicator read full, the overnight charge made it better. It needs to be charged beyond full. It is very hard to wait.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Oh DD.... I would be feeling like this about now:


----------



## DD

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oh DD.... I would be feeling like this about now:


LOL! Well, on the positive side, I only chose 2-day shipping on the new cover but it's coming from Delaware and I just got notice that it'll be hear tomorrow. So, I'll know soon if it's the K or the cover.


----------



## CAR

Best of Luck to you DD with the new cover 

BTW: I did your one thousand one page test and I get out about half the first *one*, and my page turn is complete.

Edit: I think my replacement White Kindle is a refurb. Maybe they gave it a tune up ?


----------



## Skydog

DD said:


> You were right. But even when the battery indicator read full, the overnight charge made it better. It needs to be charged beyond full. It is very hard to wait.


Yes, that's right - particularly for the first charge. Somewhere I think it has been documented by Amazon but applies to most electronics.


----------



## MrPLD

As an electronics engineer and as someone who deals with lithium cells, I am wondering if the problem might be more the internal-resistance of the cell, something which can vary considerably, especially if you're racing to the bottom for build costs.

When lithium cells are below 3'C they tend to start becoming very reluctant to supply power; likewise over 45'C they also start to droop.

I don't have my K3 yet - but are they able to be powered off the USB 5V output or is that strictly only for charging the cell?  If they're able to draw power from the USB during active use it would be an interesting test to see how the page-turning performance changed.

Paul.


----------



## enigma2k

Using the K3 plugged in did not make a change for me in regards to the page turn issue.


----------



## MrPLD

I did a quick check around but couldn't dig up enough technical-datasheet type information, however the 'prototype/developer' kits that eInk supplies has a defined operating temperature range of 0~50'C. If you consider that most technical specs are overstated you can quickly estimate that 5~45'C would be the more realistic operating range, anything outside of those will start resulting in behaviours that aren't ideal.

Remember also that although the _ambient_ temperature in a room might be within those parameters, taking the display out into daylight (especially around here) can quickly result in the contact/skin temperature of the device to rise to 60'C or more.

Paul.


----------



## DD

CAR said:


> Best of Luck to you DD with the new cover
> 
> BTW: I did your one thousand one page test and I get out about half the first *one*, and my page turn is complete.
> 
> Edit: I think my replacement White Kindle is a refurb. Maybe they gave it a tune up ?


That's great, CAR. Hey, as long as it works, right?


----------



## Emily King

I have one K3 at 3.0.2 and another that I've left at 3.0.1 to try to see the differences. Last night, I did a video of forward page turns, and then previous page turns. The one on the left is the 3.0.2. I will try to do a test in the sun at lunch today. The forward turns are nearly identical (its hard to hit the button at exactly the same time), while the back is definitely improved.


----------



## DD

Replacement cover just came.  The problem was the cover, not the Kindle!!!!!  Turned it on and immediate light!!!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## Tatiana

DD said:


> Replacement cover just came. The problem was the cover, not the Kindle!!!!! Turned it on and immediate light!!!!! Yay!!!


I am so happy for you!  A Kindle that works and a cover too! Enjoy reading.


----------



## Atunah

Allright DD, you are now officially and finally in business.  

Looks like most of us that went through some "growing pains" have found a solution now one way or another so we can all finally do what we love the most, Reading.


----------



## DD

Atunah said:


> Allright DD, you are now officially and finally in business.
> 
> Looks like most of us that went through some "growing pains" have found a solution now one way or another so we can all finally do what we love the most, Reading.


Yes, I can't wait to get back to reading as much as I'm used to. I've been so distracted with this.


----------



## Atunah

I know what you mean. I still have to send one back and I guess I have to call them since I am sending back #4 and not #3 and I think the shipping label is connected to the one you suppose to send back. Oh boy how to explain that one with my phone phobia  

But through all this I just couldn't get comfortable. I think its having "your" kindle finally ready to go, not a replacement that might have to be replaced again. 

I do think most of us get attached to the Kindles a little more than other gadgets. It seems more personal to me as its my books. Don't know, but its something.


----------



## enigma2k

Has anyone noticed that if you put the Kindle for some minutes into the fridge that the page-turn goes faster afterwards?

I have the same effect when I let him rest for awhile and after using it again for some minutes he turns slower again.


----------



## Atunah

Um, I hope thats a joke? 

Fridge=moisture=bad for electronics. And breads for that matter


----------



## enigma2k

Atunah said:


> Um, I hope thats a joke?
> 
> Fridge=moisture=bad for electronics. And breads for that matter


putting it for 5 minutes in is no big deal and does not build any moisture


----------



## StarGazer

That would depend on how warm it was and how cold is is in the fridge. Instant condensation could occur. Ever have a pair of glasses on outside in the sun and then step into an air conditioned house? Those babies will fog right up.


----------



## DD

enigma2k said:


> Has anyone noticed that if you put the Kindle for some minutes into the fridge that the page-turn goes faster afterwards?
> 
> I have the same effect when I let him rest for awhile and after using it again for some minutes he turns slower again.


Hm-m-m, nope, never tried refrigerating my Kindle.


----------



## berfles

Are there cliffs to this thread?  I took my Kindle outside for the first time (in the shade) and experience the slow page turns.  I didn't update any software, would that fix it?  It's about 82 outside right now, it must be heat related and not just from sunlight.


----------



## enigma2k

try updating to 3.0.2  - it should fix it


----------



## berfles

enigma2k said:


> try updating to 3.0.2 - it should fix it


Have there been any issues with that since it's "beta"?

I just found out it's already 3.0.1, must have shipped with it.


----------



## George22

berfles said:


> Have there been any issues with that since it's "beta"?


Works fine for me.


----------

